# Oakley Brillen - Erfahrungen, Meinungen, etc.



## cmg20 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry erstmal, dass ich jetzt noch einen Thread über Brillen eröffne. Es gibt aber einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen diesem und den anderen (Kaufberatungs)-Brillen-Threads  : 

Mir gehts eigentlich darum, mal diverse Meinungen, Erfahrungen (negativ und positiv), Testberichte, etc zum Thema Oakley Brillen zusammenzutragen, beispielsweise bezüglich der Bruchfestigkeit der Gläser, der Wirkung und Beständigkeit der hydrophoben Beschichtung, etc. Das sind ja alles Dinge für die Oakley ja immens Werbung macht und es wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob sie sich auch tatsächlich an Ihre Versprechungen halten.Es gibt hier sicher einige User, die da was zu zu sagen haben, oder? 

Ich selbst kann da leider nichts zu berichten, da ich (noch) keine besitze, bin aber zugegebenermaßen schwer am überlegen ob ich eine kaufen soll. Wenn die Dinger (exact die Radar) nicht so teuer wären, wäre eine davon eh schon in meinem Besitz... 

Und versteht mich nicht falsch, ich möchte hier keine Kaufberatung, sondern einfach nur einen Thread wo sich Oakley Brillen Besitzer austauschen und über Ihre Erfahrungen berichten können.

So, jetzt aber genug geschwätzt, ich bin gespannt auf eure Beiträge...


----------



## flipmo1001 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo ,
Also ich habe drei Oakley Brillen , Monster Dog , Monster Pub, und ............. ähhh ... muss icch nachschauen wie der Name der dritten gewesen ist . 
Ich trage und kaufe mir nur noch Oakley Brillen ! Die dritte (Namenlose )
ist z.b. wirklich schon steinalt und hat keine Makel! Und die Dinger sind bei mir wirklich im Dauereinsatz. Auch die Bruchfestigkeit finde ich sehr gut!
Und ich kann bei einem Neuerwerb nur Empfehlen die polarisierten Gläßer zu nehmen , damit wird es wirklich .
Grüße , Das P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (5. Mai 2009)

Die Oakley Brillen sind schon gut, aber man zahlt halt ordentlich für den Namen mit. Ich hab die Radar und irgend so ein "Lifestyle"-Modell mit eingeschliffenen Gläsern (Essilorgläser keine Oakleygläser). Bis jetzt halten die Teile ganz ordentlich können aber eigentlich nix besser als Julbo, SwissEye oder Adidas. 
Gut find ich die Gummierung an den Oakleybügeln, da rutscht auch bei starken Schweiß nix.

Die Spaltmasse an den Gelenken sind auf jeden Fall eher der 50 Euro Klasse angemessen als dem plus 200 Euro Segment.

Der Scheibenwechsel an der Radar geht nur mit roher Gewalt, da passen die Toleranzen auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## cyclo-dude (5. Mai 2009)

ich habe seit ein paar jahren die half jacket (so in etwa der Radar vorgÃ¤nger) mit fire iridium glÃ¤sern.
also schon eine geile brille optisch wie technisch.
wÃ¼rde ich mir sofort wieder kaufen.
die farbe vom fire blÃ¤ttert ein wenig weil sie auch schon ein paar schlÃ¤ge mitbekommen hat.
sind aber generell schon haltbare brillen. bei der beschichtung bin ich nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube die ist nicht oberflÃ¤chlich aufgetragen sondern im glas, die wird also nicht abgenutzt, und bei der sicherheit der glÃ¤ser braucht man sich glaub ich garkeine gedanken machen. die sportbrillen erfÃ¼llen die standards fÃ¼r die army. auf der website gibts auch videos von den testverfahren, da werden die glÃ¤ser mit 5mm stahlkugeln beschossen mit 172km/h oder mit 500gramm dornen matrÃ¤tiert. also da kommt jedenfalls nichts durch das dir beim biken begegnet.

FAZIT (fÃ¼r mich) 
wenn du die kohle hast kauf dir ne oakley und ne wechselscheibe dazu, machst du bestimmt nix verkehrt. wegen dem aussehen auch nach steinschlÃ¤gen wÃ¼rde ich auf eine ohne glanzeffekte so wie meine verzichten.
wenn du einfach nur ein wenig deine augen schÃ¼tzen willst, dann kauf dir eine fÃ¼r 20â¬ mit 3 scheiben dabei vor UV schÃ¼tzen die auch alle und meist hab ich eigentlich die klare scheibe drin, und mir reicht das vÃ¶llig, so sieht die teure oakley auch lÃ¤nger gut aus.


----------



## Vash (5. Mai 2009)

Hi

finde nicht das man den Namen mitzahlt. Zusatzkosten für Tests die Oakley unternimmt merkt man in der Performance. Meine WolfJacked oder Blackjacked oder Hammerjack is Stein alt das Ding hab ich immernoch.

Die Form ist einwandfrei wie am ersten Tag und sie hat echt schon viel mitgemacht. Seis quetschen in Rucksäcken,Unfälle,Schnallen vom Helm die dran ziehen etc. Nichtmal das Gummi ist abgenutzt die sie am Kopf halten.

Die Gläser sind wunderbar und bei belieben auch austauschbar wenn mal doch jemand mit nem Hammer drauf haut. Wobei sie sogar das aushalten bei manchen Modellen.

Ich würd nicht sagen das es keine anderen guten Brillenhersteller gibt aber Oakley is ihr Geld wert.

Was hydrophobie angeht find ich das bissel gespielt. Alle Kunststoffgläser sind von sich aus wasserabweisend. Denke mit bissel Spraytuning bekommt man jede Brille auf so ein Niveau.


----------



## Mrrabbit (5. Mai 2009)

Wir haben nun einige Modelle (Lifestyle wie auch Sport, älteste ca. 9 Jahre) und alle sind sehr gut. Habe viele andere probiert, doch keine war so robust.

Grüße
Marc


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Mai 2009)

Eine Zeit lang habe ich die Dinger mal regelrecht gesammelt, weil ich von der Leistung so begeistert war. Mittlerweile sind sie gerade hierzuland dafür dann zu teuer bzw. die alten Brillen noch zu gut 
Für den täglichen Einsatz z.B. habe ich eine alte T-Wire, eine E-Wire mit Titanrahmen, die für sämtliche außersportlichen Aktivitäten mißbraucht wird. Seit 15 Jahren. Die Gläser haben mittlerweile leichte Kratzer, die Gummis an den Bügeln mußten schon mal gewechselt werden. Im Ganzen aber immer noch eine Top-Brille mit Gläsern, die ich noch nirgendwo anders gesehen habe.
Zum Radeln habe ich eine ähnlich alte M-Frame und eine Straight Jacket, nachdem mir meine heißgeliebte Eye Jacket mit gerissenem Rahmen den Dienst verweigert hat (das war wirklich ein problematisches Modell, erging einem Kumpel genauso).
Auch die beiden haben nach all den Jahren noch tadellose Gläser, lassen wenig bis keinen Wind an die Augen, verrutschen auch bei viel Schweiß auf einem holprigen Trail nicht und haben ein sehr gutes Blickfeld. 
Ich habe immer wieder mal nach einer neuen Brille geschaut, nötig war es jedoch nie. Dank der Qualität relativiert sich für mich dann auch der Preis sehr flott. Ich hatte früher auch schon Brillen von anderen Marken, überlebt hat jedoch keine von ihnen. Die Oakleys haben z.T. schon wüste Geschichten überstehen müssen, ohne daß es ihnen groß etwas hätte anhaben können.


----------



## akay (6. Mai 2009)

Habe auch eine eye Jacket und eine Radar in rotmetallic mit fire iridium Gläsern (die Radar seit letztem Jahr, die eye jacket ca. 12 Jahre).

Die Radar ist genial für Sport (Ski/Fahrrad), man spürt sie einfach nicht und der Kontrast ist super - ich brauche damit einfach keine Wechselscheibe. Kein Vergleich zu einer Tchibo-Brille (die auch ihren Dienst tut), da muß ich bei Bewölkung sofort die orangen Gläser auspacken.

Die Eye Jacket ist super robust, ich hatte nur mal einen Bügel zerstört (die klicken sich leicht mal ab in der Jackentasche o.ä.). Als ich in USA war, habe ich die Brille bei einem Optiker in eine Versandtasche von Oakley gepackt mit der Bitte um Reparatur ... zu Hause erhielt ich dann einen Anruf aus Ismaning (Oakley Vertrieb D), welche Oakley ich denn gerne hätte ... ich bekam dann eine Neue!

@cmg20: in Metzingen (südlich von Stuttgart) gibt es einen Oakley outlet store, dort habe ich meine Radar günstig erstanden (Vorführmodell). Ist evtl. eine Alternative, wenn man nicht gerade einen USA Trip einplant - und vom Bodensee gar nicht soo weit weg.

akay


----------



## cyclo-dude (7. Mai 2009)

in england also bei CRC sind die auch recht gÃ¼nstig. also ne m frame fÃ¼r 90â¬ etwa, da kann man auch gut schauen, 1 woche warten  dann ist sie da, ab 100â¬ etwa versandkostenfrei, und kein zoll.
ist also nen blick wert.


----------



## subdiver (7. Mai 2009)

Seit 1994 besitze ich nun die vierte M-Frame mit Wechselgeläsern.

Bei drei M-Frame ist der Rahmen außerhalb der Garantiezeit eingerissen , 
ich habe den jeweils einen kostengünstigeren Ersatz von Oakley bekommen.

Die Gläser reissen auch gerne an den Haltenasen 

Ansonsten sehr gute Passform und gute Gläser,
wobei die Materialqualität nicht die Beste ist


----------



## ICON82 (7. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe noch 2 Eye Jackets. Zwei verschiedene Gläser. Einmal Iridium irgendwas und dann noch eine mit gelb verpiegelten Gläsen. Die Eyejacket ist an sich eine geniale Brille. Aber ich hab die beiden auch schon ewig und sie wurden nicht immer gut behandelt. 

Gläser sind einfach nur Klasse und die Passform eh. Gibts aber leider nicht mehr. Die gute alte Eyejacket. 

Bei einer der beiden hatte ich einen Rahmenbruch außerhalb der Garantie. Oakley ist da aber ziemlich kulant und hat mir nach 6 Jahren einen neuen Rahmen für 10 Euro inkl. Einbau verkauft (man kann es auch geschenkt nennen)

Bin aber letztes Jahr auf eine UVEX mit Wechselgläsern umgestiegen. Ist einfacher.  Kommt aber nicht an die Oakley Gläser ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2009)

Ich besitze zwei Oakleys, eine optische (Shifter 2.0), die ich trage, wenn ich keine Kontaktlinsen drin habe, und eine als Kompromiss zwischen Sport und restlicher Freizeit, eine Flak Jacket mit polarisierten Gläsern.
Die Shifter ist absolut super verarbeitet und ziemlich schick, preislich i.O.
Die Flak Jacket habe ich seit gut 3 Monaten und die Bügel hatten von Anfang ein gewisses Spiel, was mich etwas stutzig machte. Scheint aber normal zu sein.
Das Teil rutscht nicht und hält den Wind ausreichend ab.
Nur sind mir die Gläser etwas zu dunkel, wenn z.B. kaum Sonne ist. Ansonsten bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. Der Preis ging auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Stromberg (7. Mai 2009)

Vash schrieb:


> WolfJacked ... Blackjacked ... Hammerjack


Was sollen denn das für Modelle sein? Hast Du die selbst benannt?


----------



## cmg20 (9. Mai 2009)

Hey ihr,

vielen Dank fÃ¼r die vielen RÃ¼ckmeldungen, hÃ¶rt sich ja echt vielversprechend an . Vor allem die einhellige Meinung von eigentlich allen hier ist ja faszinierend... gibts glaub ich selten, dass sich alle so einig Ã¼ber die QualitÃ¤t eines Produktes sind. Und die Philosophie von Oakley "Einmal Oakley, immer Oakley" scheint ja auch bei einigen gewirkt zu haben .

Hab hier grade noch ein cooles Video auf Youtube entdeckt, das die Bruchfestigkeit der Oakleys mehr als beweist:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvsWd1NoXYo&feature=related"]YouTube - Oakley Test[/ame]

Hab mich jetzt Ã¼brigens auch entschieden, ne Oakley Radar zu kaufen. Hat zwar nen Hammerpreis (ca. â¬ 300,-), aber ich denke es lohnt sich wirklich.

LG Carina


----------



## -Wally- (10. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich muss zugeben, mich hat die Begeisterung für diese Brillen auch vor vielen Jahren gepackt.
Ich denke man muss einfach mal eine Oakley auf der Nase gehabt haben damit man weiß wovon man redet.

Ich habe generell sehr viel mit optischen Geräten zu tun und achte daher vielleicht etwas mehr auf bestimmte Dinge und die Oakleys scheinen allein vom optischen Eindruck her schon der Wahnsinn zu sein.

Ich selbst besitze drei Stück aus unterschiedlichen Epochen und bin von allen nach wie vor begeistert. Die Gläser können noch so stark gewölbt sein, die Verzerrungsfreiheit ist immer perfekt, der Sitz/die Ergonomie ebenfalls.
Bei den sportlicheren Modellen mit der Gummierung sitzen die Brillen umso fester am Gesicht um so mehr man schwitzt.
Die Beschichtungen der Gläser sind ebenfalls ziemlich praktisch...da kann wer weiss was für ein Dreck drauf sein, einmal unter fließend Wasser gehalten und die Gläser sehen wieder aus wie neu. Kratzer oder Macken gibts wirklich nur bei recht hartem mechanischem Kontakt.

Ich habe auch diverse andere Brillen und die einzige die vielleicht in die Nähe einer Oakley kommt, was die physische Optik angeht wäre eine Specialized Brille, die hat dann auch gleich ab Werk selbsttönende Gläser drin, was sehr gut funktioniert. Im Nasenbereich löst die Specialized Brille bei mir nur leider starkes Schwitzen aus. 
Ansonsten habe ich auch noch Erfahrungen mit Swiss Eye, auch tolle Brille, aber die Verzerrungen der Gläser sind schon recht ordentlich. Etwas über der Swiss Eye liegt meine Adidas Evil Eye...zwar sauteuer das Teil, aber nicht ganz überzeugend.

Übrigens: Eine Alternative zur Oakley könnte eventuell auch eine Brille von Fox sein...den Oakley stellt diese für Fox her.


gruß,
Wally


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Mai 2009)

Naja, eine Radar Patch wie diese hier wäre schon verlocken:
http://www.the-oakley-shop.de/shop/...OAKLEY-RADAR-PATH-JET-BLACK----POLARIZED.html

Aber da ich für den Preis z.B. *zehn* Alpina Guard-Shield bekomme, stellt sich mir doch die Frage nach Verhältnismäßigkeit und Preisleistung.

Aber dennoch eine schicke Brille.


----------



## Radical_53 (10. Mai 2009)

Du wÃ¼rdest sie besser aufsetzen, als sie mit einer 30â¬-Brille zu vergleichen  Eine Alpina hatte ich auch mal, sah von Weitem einer M-Frame gar Ã¤hnlich. Aber weder der Rahmen und schon gerade nicht die GlÃ¤ser waren ansatzweise auf dem Niveau.
Eine Oakley darf man halt, wie das allermeiste Andere auch, nicht zum UVP kaufen.

Z.B. aus England fÃ¼r knapp Ã¼ber der HÃ¤lfte: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-GENUINE-O...3|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Mai 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Du wÃ¼rdest sie besser aufsetzen, als sie mit einer 30â¬-Brille zu vergleichen  Eine Alpina hatte ich auch mal, sah von Weitem einer M-Frame gar Ã¤hnlich. Aber weder der Rahmen und schon gerade nicht die GlÃ¤ser waren ansatzweise auf dem Niveau.
> Eine Oakley darf man halt, wie das allermeiste Andere auch, nicht zum UVP kaufen.
> 
> Z.B. aus England fÃ¼r knapp Ã¼ber der HÃ¤lfte: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-GENUINE-O...3|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



Ich hab ja zwei Alpina Brillen, neben der Guardshield eine Dangerfreak, http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...nd-bike-brille-alpina-dangerfreak.33837.2.htm 

Die nutze ich nun seit 4-5 Jahren beim Ski- und Radfahren und auf bei Schnee ist der Kontrast dermaÃen groÃartig, dass man wirklich jede Unebenheit erkennt. Abgesehn davon ist diese auch unkaputtbar, die hat schon Unmengen von StÃ¼rzen (und FuÃbÃ¤llen *g*) hinter sich.

Aber gerade deswegen sind auch ca. 80â¬ das absolute Maximum fÃ¼r eine Brille, denn kaputt gehn kann alles, geklaut wird sowieso.
Und wenn man die in Ebay fÃ¼r fast die HÃ¤lfte der UVP bekommt, zahle ich dann doch zuviel fÃ¼r den Namen...
UVP fÃ¼r die Alpina sind 50â¬ wie ich gerade sehe, immerhin sechs StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r eine Oakley nach meinem Geschmack.
Aber den Alpina Firmensitz kann ich von meinem BÃ¼ro aus sehen, von daher ist meine Meinung auch etwas subjektiver. 300â¬ UVP sind aber auch fÃ¼r eine Top-Sonnenbrille happig.


----------



## MrFaker (10. Mai 2009)

ich besitze 6 Oakley Brillen

Darunter eine MX, eine Snowboard, und 4 Sonnenbrillen

Preisleistung ist super

alle Modelle lassen sich angenehm und nicht als störend empfunden tragen! 

lg chris


----------



## Tom Servo (11. Mai 2009)

Standard Issue Ballistic M-Frame 2.0. Super teil. Und passt unter 'nem Fullface. Hauptsächlich nur über Ebay erhältlich. Den Lens-Clip kann man entfernen und reguläre M-Frame Gläaser benutzen.


----------



## machero (11. Mai 2009)

cmg20 schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt Ã¼brigens auch entschieden, ne Oakley Radar zu kaufen. Hat zwar nen Hammerpreis (ca. â¬ 300,-), aber ich denke es lohnt sich wirklich.



Auf ebay.co.uk gibts die deutlich gÃ¼nstiger ...fÃ¼r ab 100,- zzgl. Versand.
Oakley is schon super aber trotzdem keine 300,- Euro wert 

Btw. meine nÃ¤chste wird wohl auch die Radar.


----------



## F.O.B. (11. Mai 2009)

Die Radar ist meiner Meinung nach schlechter als ihr Ruf. Mal abgesehen, dass es für dieses Modell selbsttönende Gläser gibt und das ein Brillenetui zum Lieferumfang gehört, kann die Radar nichts besser als die M-Frame. Sie ist teurer, schlechter verarbeitet und die Lackqualtität läßt auch zu Wünschen übrig. 
Bei der M-Frame kann man die Gläser reibungsloser wechseln und diese besser putzen, weil man das Nasenstück entfernen kann.
Die "hydrophobische Beschichtung" ist schon sehr angenehm. Dicke Regentropfen werden zu vielen kleinen Wassertropfen, die für das Auge nicht mehr sichtbar sind. Bei passender Geschwindigkeit werden sie dann auch noch weggeblasen.

In unregelmäßigen Abständen nehme ich das sogenannte Replacement von Oakley in Anspruch. Ich gebe meine alte/defekte Oakley bei meinem Händler ab und bekomme 30 Punkte auf das neue Modell.


----------



## Stromberg (11. Mai 2009)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> Die Radar ist meiner Meinung nach schlechter als ihr Ruf. Mal abgesehen, dass es für dieses Modell selbsttönende Gläser gibt und das ein Brillenetui zum Lieferumfang gehört, kann die Radar nichts besser als die M-Frame. Sie ist teurer, schlechter verarbeitet und die Lackqualtität läßt auch zu Wünschen übrig.
> Bei der M-Frame kann man die Gläser reibungsloser wechseln und diese besser putzen, weil man das Nasenstück entfernen kann.
> Die "hydrophobische Beschichtung" ist schon sehr angenehm. Dicke Regentropfen werden zu vielen kleinen Wassertropfen, die für das Auge nicht mehr sichtbar sind. Bei passender Geschwindigkeit werden sie dann auch noch weggeblasen.


Sie hat nicht diese völlig unnötige Verlängerung der Bügel über das Ohrengummi hinaus, das bei vielen auf die Dauer Druckstelen verursacht. Bei der Wertigkeit stimme ich Dir völlig zu.


----------



## akay (11. Mai 2009)

300 für ne Radar sind schon echt heftig. Meine hat (in D, Oakley Outlet in Metzingen) 112,50 gekostet. Soviel ist sie auch wert, da liegt sie preislich in etwa bei den teureren Rudy Project & Co., die ich als Alternativen im Auge hatte.


----------



## cmg20 (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

ich hab nochmal ne Frage zum Polarized-Effekt der Oakleys:

Werden da eigentlich auch blendende Autoscheinwerfer "abgefangen"? Oder die Spiegelungen (u.a. der Autoscheinwerfer) auf nasser Fahrbahn, damit die weißen Markierungen besser erkannt werden? Diese beiden Sachen nerven mich beim Autofahren nämlich immer extrem, vor allem in der Dämmerung...

Oder werden Unebenheiten auf der Schipiste besser gesehen, wenns am Nachmittag kleine Hügel wirft weil der Schnee wegen der Sonne weich wird? Jemand Erfahrung damit?

Bei meiner bestellten Brille hab ich die VR28 Polarized Gläser, für die sich auskennen, wovon ich bei euch beinah ausgeh . 

LG Carina


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Mai 2009)

cooler thread!


----------



## Everstyle (12. Mai 2009)

M0in,

ich besitze eine Oakley M-Frame mit zwei Wechselgläsern, nämlich Black Polarized und Clear. 

Zum Sehverhalten auf der Piste kann ich nichts sagen, da ich die Brille noch nie beim snowboarden an hatte; ebenso nicht im Straßenverkehr. Dafür konnte ich aber die Brille(n) schon unzählige Male beim biken testen können. 

Was kann ich zu Polarized Gläser sagen?

- teilweise kommt es bei mir zu Irritationen, da mein Gehirn offensichtlich eine Spiegelung o. Ä. erwartet, diese aber nicht von den Augen als Information erhält (so meine Erfahrung hier)
- das "Ausblenden" der Spiegelung funktioniert leider nicht immer einwandfrei über die gesamte Breite des Glases, d. h. ausgehend vom Mittelpunkt des Glases kann der Grad der "Ausblendung" schon mal ein bisschen differenzieren
- witziger Effekt: du kannst teilweise sehr deutlich durch die Autos schauen, weil die Autoscheiben nicht mehr ihre Umgebung reflektieren

Fazit (aus meiner Sicht): dieser Effekt ist mit Sicherheit z. B. für Wassersportler sehr vom Vorteil, für mich persönlich habe ich jedoch bisher keinen echten Vorteil entdecken können. Gleichwohl ist anzumerken, dass die Präzison der Optik in gewohnter Qualität geliefert wird (dies ist für mich z. B. der wichtigste Grund, neben der enormen Bruchfestigkeit für eine Oakley). 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte bisschen helfen.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmg20 (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

darf ich meine neueste Errungenschaft vorstellen:









Ist eine Oakley Custom, weil mir bei den Standardmodellen entweder der Rahmen oder das Glas nicht gepasst hat (ja, ich bin wählerisch - bei dem Preis will ich ne gute Brille  ). 

- Rahmen:   Plasma
- Glas:        VR28 Polarized
- Glasform:  Pitch
- Ear socks: Rootbeer
- Icon:        Brown

Bin total begeistert von der Brille. Vor allem die satten Farben, die meine Umgebung bekommt, sobald ich sie auf der Nase hab, faszinieren mich . Von der Qualität der Gläser ganz zu schweigen. Top Teil.

LG


----------



## F.O.B. (19. Mai 2009)

Ich wüsche Dir viel Freude damit! Habe die gleiche mit Clear Vented Range Scheibe oder so und mit güldenem O.
Ich bin mal auf die neue Jawbone gespannt, bei der man die Gläser schneller bzw. problemloser wechseln kann...


----------



## Erich74 (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen eine OAKLEY M FRAME SWEEP BRIGHT CHROME Sonnenbrille gekauft.






Hab bei einem englischen eBay HÃ¤ndler 131â¬ inkl. Versand bezahlt statt den 215â¬ die deutsche HÃ¤ndler verlangen.​
Wer eine neue Sonnenbrille will, sollte auf jeden Fall in England nachschauen, was die Brille kostet. Wenn man bei eBay nicht fÃ¼ndig wird lohn auch ein Blick auf amazon.uk.

GruÃ

Erich


----------



## l'escargot (29. Mai 2009)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche der Formen Hybrid und Sweep den besten Windschutz bietet? Die Heater ist mir zu groß, liegt auf den Wangen auf, und bei der Strike ist der Windschutz bei mir ab 35 km/h ziemlich schlecht, so dass die Augen manchmal tränen.


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab mich von meinen Oakleys bis auf eine Half Jacket (fire Iridium) getrennt

Hatte eine Splice, Monster Dog, Romeo I und eine Juliette

Splice und Monster Dog haben mir einfach nicht mehr gefallen, außerdem sind die im Vergleich zur Adidas Evil Eye Climacool sackschwer, was Romeo und Juliette (sind ja auch Oakley metals) noch weit übertreffen. 
Beim Biken mit viel Staub und Matsch halten die Oakley Gläser nicht länger als andere. Nutzte dann lieber Modelle von Uvex wo man günstiger Ersatzscheiben bekommt.
Als all day Sonnebrille nutzte ich wie oben genannt die Adidas Evil Eye climacool, ist mir einfach zu schade zum biken, ultraleicht das Ding, Tönung der Gläser optimal zum Autofahren und für den Alltag.
Vom Preis aber auch leider in der Oaklye Klasse um die 200 Euro.
Wollte nun auch mal die neue Agillis von Adidas testen.

Außerdem stören mich solche Sachen wie damals mit der Splice
Die gesamte Brille mußte vom local Dealer in die USA geschickt werden um die Gläser zu wechseln (da spezial Werkzeug), hatte damls auf einem Glas einen Kratzer, hat mich ca. 70 Euro gekostet, und die alten Gläser bzw. das nicht zerkratzte durfte man nicht mal behalten, wurde einfach mit ersetzt, die Antwort des Local Dealers war " ja so sind die halt"

darüber hinaus gibt es noch zig Punkte warum ich mich von Oakley distanziert habe, zb. Preispolitik (USA <>Europa), antworten nicht auf Anfragen, Lob oder Kritik, .............................................


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. Mai 2009)

Erich74 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Hab bei einem englischen eBay HÃ¤ndler 131â¬ inkl. Versand bezahlt statt den 215â¬ die deutsche HÃ¤ndler verlangen.​




verlangen mÃ¼ssen, da es eine Preisbindung gibt
sollte mal ein deutscher HÃ¤ndler weniger verlangen, kÃ¶nnte es passieren, daÃ Oakley sich von ihm trennen wird


----------



## fireflyer (9. Juni 2009)

tach zusammen

ich fahr seit mittlerweile 10 jahren meine m-frame mit einer heater (könnte auch ne sweep sein) scheibe...
schwarz, klar und orange stehen zur auswahl, wobei die klare als einzige oben kratzer vom wechseln hat, ansonsten tip-top
mittlerweile lösen sich auch die gummis am ende des bügels ab, ich hab sie aber nie wie besonders wertvoll behandelt, von daher völlig in ordnung...
ich hab übrigens noch 80 -achtung- DM bezahlt, weils ein auslaufmodell war...
was man allerdings sagen muss: bei kälterem wetter beschlägt die scheibe an der ampel, also: nicht aufhalten lassen!!!

die polarized gläser hab ich in meiner ausgehbrille (nanowire 2.0) zum autofahren top-sache, sorgte aber bei mir für verwirrung am i-pod - das diplay hatte regenbogenfarben, brille ab, alles wieder normal 

@l'escargot
ich würde sagen die sweep, weil die am rand etwas mehr rumgezogen ist


----------



## Olaf_HH_76 (14. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin im Moment noch stolzer Besitzer einer Half Jacket und einer Radar Path CSC Team Sonnenbrille. Und in den nächsten Tagen werde ich die dritte Radar Path aus den USA bekommen, wo ich abzüglich sämtlicher Gebühren ungefähr 30% unter deutschem Marktpreis bezahle.
Ich bin von den Sonnenbrillen schwer begeistert. Die Qualität der Sonnenbrillen ist wirklich einsame Spitze. Und das sich hier einige über irgendwelche Spaltmasse beschwerden, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Meine älteste Oakley ist ca. 5 Jahre alt und hat auch schon einiges miterlebt und Sie sieht bis auf die leichten Kratzer vom letzten Sturz wie neu aus.
Also ich habe für mich folgende Entscheidung getroffen: Nie wieder einen anderen Sonnenbrillen Hersteller in Erwägung ziehen.

Ich kann nur jedem zu einem Kauf raten, egal ob unterste oder oberste Preis Kategorie.


----------



## Laurids (14. Juni 2009)

Bei meiner Minute sind in der Strandtasche beide Bügel und der Nasensteg gebrochen. Und nein, ich habe mich nicht auf die Tasche gesetzt. Die Brille war zwischen die Handtücher gewickelt und lag oben auf.

Das ist zwar sicher nicht die Art, wie man eine Brille behandeln sollte, aber sehr beeindruckend finde ich das auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_HH_76 (14. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte mit meiner Half Jacket eine Mountain Bike Tour gemacht und hatte bei einer Geschwindigkeit von ungefähr 30 Km/h einen Unfall gehabt der sich wie folgt schildert: Ich fuhr auf der Strasse und wollte auf den Bürgersteig wechseln und übersah dass dort kein abgesenkter Bordstein, sondern eine Bordsteinkante im Weg war. Das Vorderrad schliff entlang der Bordsteinkante und ich flog mit dem Kopf mit voller Wucht auf dem Beton. Die Brille schliff ebenfalls auf dem Beton entlang und die Brille lag auf'm Boden. Die Gläser sind rausgefallen und hatten nicht einmal Kratzer. Die eizige Beschädigung die ich feststellen musste war, dass das Gestell leichte Kratzer hatte, die aber auch nur bei näherem hinsehen zu erkennen sind. Der Unfall war so heftig, dass sogar meine Augenbraue im Krankenhaus genäht worden musste.
Da ich sehr viel Sport treibe, sind die Brillen bei mir schon häufig im Einsatz. Ob es laufen, Rad fahren oder Motarrad fahren ist, eine hab ich immer dabei.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## l'escargot (15. Juni 2009)

Hi,

welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den Hydrophobic - Eigenschaften der Oakley Radar Scheiben? Die Oakley Hydrophobic - Beschichtung soll ja die Sicht bei Regen deutlich verbessern. 
Ich habe meine neu erworbene Radar Pitch neulich im Regen getestet und keinen Unterschied im Vergleich zu anderen Brillen festgestellt. Selbst bei Geschwindigkeiten >50 km/h sind die Regentropfen auf der Scheibe haften gebliben. Lediglich im unteren Drittel der Scheibenoberfläche, also da wo man nicht unbedingt durchschaut, hafteten die Regentropfen nicht. Aber im Sichtfeld waren überall Regentropfen auf der Scheibe. 
Das Einzige was besser als bei anderen Brillen funktionierte, war die schnelle Befreiung von Regentropfen als es aufgehört hatte zu regnen. 

Ich habe mehr von der Oakley Hydrophobic- Eigenschaft erwartet.

Habt ihr ähnliche oder andere Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Juni 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, haben meine Gläser in der Flak Jacket das auch.
Ich bin in letzter Zeit auch öfter ungewollt bei Regen gefahren. Einen großartigen Effekt habe ich auch nicht bemerken können. Nur die Reinigung ist dadurch halt ziemlich einfach.

In letzter Zeit tauchen auf meinen Gläser immer wieder kleine Kratzer auf, obwohl die Brille immer im Säckchen oder Vault aufbewahrt wird und ich absolut keinen Plan habe, wie das passieren kann. Das Teil wird vorsichtig behandelt und nur ich benutze sie. Beim Fahren habe ich auch nie Steinchen gegenfliegen bemerkt.


----------



## Raggaman (18. Juni 2009)

Hi erst mal

Interresantest thema, ich besitzte die Eye Jacket ich fahre sie seit puuuuuh 8Jahre (ja die ein und die selbe brille). Ich mag das design und die leichtigkeit der brille aber ich muss sagen von '97-2001 bin ich gern die Rudy Project (modell habe ich vergessen), gefahren. Ich bin der meinung das die glaesser der Rudy besser sind vorallem wenn man Tunnel fahrten macht, ist der kontrast besser und man fahrt nicht so ins leere bzw dunkle rein.

Ansonsten die Okley ist halt schon sher teuer dafuer haltet sie auch lange wie ich aus erfahrung sagen kann.  Ich habe durchaus gute erfahrung mit meiner brille gemacht.


----------



## kathoz (27. Juli 2009)

Nutze auch seit bald 15 Jahren Oakleys und bin in Besitz einer Eye Jacket, Five, XS-Five und einer M-Frame zum Biken nutze ich nur die M-Frame hatte mir da zu Anfang auch mal verschiedene Gläserformen zum Testen gekauft Strike,Heater und Sweep wobei ich mittlerweile nur noch Sweep-gläser benutze da meine Augen sehr gut Windgeschützt sind und die Gläser eine schöne schlanke Form haben nicht so groß wie die Heater ZB. 

Qualitativ bin ich von den Gläsern und Rahmen überzeugt in meiner ganzen Zeit in der ich die Brillen nutze ist mir ein einziges Mal der M-Frame Rahmen beim Glaswechsel gerissen und aus eigener Dummheit bei der Eye Jacket und Five jeweils ein Bügel abgebrochen beides wurde aber Repariert.

Das einzig Negative an das ich mich erinnere war die Trenchcoat eine Freundes bei der nach ca. einem halben Jahr die Gläser rausgefallen sind weil sie nicht richtig eingeklebt waren aber auch dies wurde auf Garantie Repariert.

Schlussendlich kann ich sagen die Brillen sind relativ teuer leider auch um einiges teurer als in den USA trotzdem sind sie ihr Geld meiner Meinung nach definitiv Wert !


----------



## subdiver (28. Juli 2009)

Wie gut ist denn der Windschutz bei einer "Flak Jacket" ?
Ähnlich gut wie bei einer M-Frame Sweep ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juli 2009)

Da kann ich leider keinen Vergleich bieten - aber bisher kann ich mich bei der Flak Jacket nicht beschweren, und das bei den normalen Gläsern. Die XLJ Version ist ja noch etwas größer.


----------



## ChrisCross85 (22. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass Ihr mich auslachen werdet: Habe mir zu meiner Radar matte black jetzt red iridium ersatzgläser bestellt, und ich habe einfach KEINE AHNUNG wie ich die alte schwarze Scheibe aus dem Rahmen bekommen soll!!?? Hab schon gebogen und gedrückt, aber kaputt machen will ich sie auch nicht. Und eine Beschreibung lag nicht bei.
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
1000 Dank und frohe X-Mas- ChrisCross.


----------



## l'escargot (23. Dezember 2009)

Du musst zuerst den Nasensteg mit Daumen und Zeigefinger zusammendrücken und gleichzeitig die Scheibe aus der Nut des Nasenstegs nach vorne herausdrücken/-ziehen.

Dann musst Du die Scheibe auf der Höhe des Nasenstegs ein Stück nach unten hin aus der Nut des Oberbalkens herausziehen.

Jetzt ist die Scheibe nur noch an den Seiten befsetigt.

Im letzten Schritt musst Du die Scheibe jeweils nacheinander aus der Nut an der rechten und linken Seite herausziehen indem Du das Gestell am O-Symbol mit Daumen und Zeigefinger der einen Hand und die Scheibe mit Daumen und Zeigefinger der anderen Hand festhälst und dann voneinander wegziehst (so etwa: <-- -->).

Der Zusammenbau geschieht in umgekehrter Reihenfolge. Erst die Seiten zusammenstecken, dann die Scheibe gleichzeitig in die Nut des Nasenstegs und Oberbalkens einfügen, indem man den Nasensteg zusammendrückt und gleichzeitigt die Scheibe in die Nut drückt.


----------



## ChrisCross85 (23. Dezember 2009)

cmg20 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> ich hab nochmal ne Frage zum Polarized-Effekt der Oakleys:
> 
> ...



Hallo Carina,

leider habe ich keine polarisierten Gläser, aber ich habe beruflich mit Polfiltern zu tun. Helle direkte Lichter fängt der Pol nicht ab, dafür bräuchtest Du einen sog. Filter Neutraler Dichte (ND), aber das ist die Sonnenbrille ja an sich schon, wenn Dich die Lichter also sogar mit Sonnenbrille in größter Filterstärke stören, kann man da wohl nix mehr machen.
Reflexionen sollte der Polfilter abmildern, allerdings auch nur in gewissem Maße. Das Filterglas ist mit einem feinen Gitter überzogen, das Lichtstrahlen aus bestimmten seitlichen Richtungen nicht mehr durchlässt, also z.B. dann, wenn aus einem möglichst spitzen Winkel Licht auf das Glas fällt, was besonders bei reflektiertem, also umgelenkten Licht der Fall ist (während Lichtquellen direkt, d.h. mehr oder weniger in parallelen Wellen leuchten würden), mal einfach ausgedrückt.
Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen, jedenfalls hast Du keine Wunder zu erwarten. LG, Chris.


----------



## ChrisCross85 (23. Dezember 2009)

Danke escargot, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren!!!
Aber eigentlich brauch ich die red iridium Gläser erst wieder, wenn hier in Hamburg die Kanäle wieder eisfrei sind und ich endlich wieder rudern kann. Und da ich mich just zu Weihnachten mit einem schwarzen Alfa Romeo beschenkt habe (YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!), lasse ich die schwarze Scheibe wohl doch erstmal drin. Aber gut zu wissen;-) Frohe X-Mas Euch allen!


----------



## ChrisCross85 (25. Dezember 2009)

...ja ok ok, ein bisschen Angeberei war das jetzt schoa, aber ich freu mich halt so drüber. Nichts für ungut. Hab die Scheibe eben getauscht, hat problemlos gefunzt. Dankeschön!!!


----------



## Alex de Large (25. Dezember 2009)

Trage auch seit über 15 Jahren Oakley Brillen. Teils mit Kunstoff- teils mit Metallrahmen.

Mein Fazit:

Die Gläser sind ihr Geld wert, die Kunststoffrahmen leider nicht immer. Wenn ich mich von einem Modell trennen mußte, war meisstens ein gebrochener Kunststoffrahmen schuld. Die Metallrahmen sind eindeutig wertiger, aber nicht so uneingeschränkt (Aktion-)sporttauglich wie die Kuststoffrahmen.

Trotzdem bleibe ich der Marke treu. Oakley schafft es immer wieder, Modelle auf den Markt zu bringen, die faszinieren und polarisieren.

So wie meine neue Jawbone mit selbststönenden Gläsern. Der Hammer, ich liebe diese Brille!






Schöne Rest-Feiertage


----------



## ChrisCross85 (25. Dezember 2009)

Also, die Jawbone ist echt Geschmackssache. War mein persönlicher Aufreger bei der letzten Tour de France  . Für mich gibts nur die M-Frame oder die Radar, wobei mir die M-Frame zum "zivilen" Tragen jenseits vom Biken und Rudern doch zu sportlich ist... Mal sehen womit uns die Oakley-Schmiede als nächstes beglücken wird!
Kommt gut ins Neue!


----------



## Alex de Large (26. Dezember 2009)

ChrisCross85 schrieb:


> Also, die Jawbone ist echt Geschmackssache. War mein persönlicher Aufreger bei der letzten Tour de France  .



Yep, das Modell ist reines Doping


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ist einer von euch schon mal die Gläser "VR28" oder "Persimmon" gefahren? Ich suche eine Alternative für meine M-Frame, die ich gern bei nicht ganz so gutem Wetter anziehe (für ganz helle Tage habe ich eine gut passende Jacket).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmg20 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

freut mich dass der Thread mal wieder hochgeholt wurde .

@ ChrisCross:
Danke für die Aufklärung, klingt interessant. Mittlerweile hab ich die Brille seit ca. nem halben Jahr im Einsatz - allerdings noch nie beim Autofahren (fällt mir nie ein), von daher kann ich deine Ausführungen weder bestätigen noch widerlegen. Hab zwar damals selbst nachgefragt, aber hab ich wohl vergessen ... naja. Hol ich bei Gelegenheit mal nach.

Jedenfalls bin nach wie vor von meiner Brille begeistert. Hab mir kürzlich klare Gläser dazu bestellt, haben allerdings ne relativ lange Lieferzeit (3-4 Wochen). Find ich etwas doof, aber ich fahr im Winter eh nicht wirklich oft, deshalb störts mich jetzt nicht ganz so extrem. Demnächst wird die Brille aber mit den VR28-Gläsern auf der Schipiste ausprobiert, mal sehen wie sie sich da so schlägt in Sachen Polarized-Effekt und Kontrast.

@ Radical:
Ja, ich hab die VR28 Gläser, wie gesagt in der polarized-Version (Bilder sind auf der 1. Seite dieses Threads oder in meinem Fotoalbum). Dieses Glas ist zumindest für mich absolut perfekt, weil es bei Tageslicht auf nicht bewaldeten Strecken nie zu hell und trotzdem in dicht bewaldeten Abschnitten wiederum nie zu dunkel ist. Man erkennt auch im Schatten immer alles einwandfrei, jedes noch so kleine Steinchen wird deutlich wahrgenommen. Es ersetzt also an sich eigentlich selbsttönende Gläser - wenn man nicht grad in der Dämmerung bzw. Nacht fährt. Zudem hat das Glas den netten Nebeneffekt, dass es kontraststeigernd wirkt und dadurch die Umgebung farbentechnisch noch schöner erscheinen lässt - bspw. ist ein etwas blasserer Sonnenuntergang (Foto als Bsp. im Fotoalbum) durch die Brille trotzdem knallorange . Oder die Blätter an den Bäumen im Sommer viel grüner als sie es eigentlich sind. Von der optischen Qualität brauch ich wohl nicht viel zu erzählen.
Du merkst, ich bin ziemlich begeistert von dem Glas und kann es nur empfehlen. Demnächst wird es wie gesagt auf der Schipiste ausprobiert und ich bin schon gespannt wie's wird. 
Zum Persimmon-Glas kann ich leider nix sagen, hab ich nicht und konnte ich auch noch nie ausprobieren. Wird aber wohl Oakley-typisch mit Sicherheit auch super sein.

So, genug gefaselt - jetzt seit ihr wieder an der Reihe .


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich doch mal sehr gut an  Wollte meiner M schon seit Ewigkeiten ein neues Glas gönnen und habe bisher immer gegeizt. 
Meine Alltagsbrille hat ein "gold iridium" Glas (meine so hieß es) und das ist auch eine Art goldgelb, was man quasi immer tragen kann. Wenn es in der Richtung ist wäre das quasi genau richtig  Die Bilder bei dir sind verheißungsvoll, denke das werde ich mal probieren!


----------



## Tom Servo (26. Dezember 2009)

Persimmon ist ziemlich kontrastreich und reduziert Blautöne stark (lässt sie eher gräulich rüberkommen). Nicht davon irritieren lassen, dass es in manchen Produktfotos knatsch-orange aussieht, das täuscht nur.


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich gut an. Klingt nach "Gute Laune Brille"  Mit ein wenig Glück liegt es irgendwo zwischen meinen bisherigen zwei Gläsern, von denen das eine für helle Tage zu hell und das andere für anfangende Dunkelheit / Abend schon zu dunkel ist.


----------



## Cawi (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
Ich denke darüber nach mir eine Oakley Radar zu besorgen. Nun habe ich zwei Probleme:
1. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich eine Range oder Pitch besorgen soll. Ich habe beide bereits auf der Nase gehabt, vom Gefühl her kann ich mich nicht entscheiden. Es passen beide.
Hat eine der beiden einen besonderen Vorteil gegenüber der anderen?
Zweitens, ich hätte gerne eine Radar in Jet Black oder Polished White mit den "Black Persimmon Iridium Photochromic" Gläsern, aber die scheint es nur für die Path zu geben und das auch nur mit roten Gummis und rotem Oakley-logo?!

Edit: ist mir noch gerade eingefallen. Bei custom kann man als Rahmen auch White Chrom auswählen. Ebenso Polished Aluminum. Ist das nur die Bezeichnung der Farbe oder ist der Rahmen dann wirklich aus dem Metall?


----------



## Tom Servo (27. Dezember 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an. Klingt nach "Gute Laune Brille"


Nee, die Gute Laune Gläser sind die G26. Da hat man den Durchblick in rosa. :V


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Dezember 2009)

"So" gute Laune muß dann ja auch nicht sein  
Ne, meine Brille für helle Tage hat halt einen Blaustich, meine "normale" Brille ist mehr bronze/golden. Dadurch wirkt alles halt freundlicher und angenehmer was zu einem gewissen Gute-Laune-Effekt führt  Sowas meinte ich. Nicht knallbunt im Teletubby-Stil aber halt so, daß alles etwas angenehmer und freundlicher wirkt. Wie man es z.B. auch beim Sonnenauf- und -untergang hat, einfach ein schöneres und angenehmeres Licht.


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Januar 2010)

So, das Ersatzglas kam heute bei mir an. Wirklich schick  VR28 ist etwas rötlicher als das Gold Iridium was ich bei meiner T-Wire hatte, wirkt aber gerade jetzt im Schnee sehr angenehm und hat wirklich einen leichten, kontrastverstärkenden Eindruck gemacht.
Mal schauen ob ich gleich noch zu einer Probefahrt komme um zu sehen, bis zu welcher "Helligkeit" man noch gut damit fahren kann. Für direkte Sonne ist es bei all dem Schnee derzeit dennoch passend gewesen, ich hatte nicht das Gefühl daß mich irgend etwas blenden würde. Danke für die Tips!


----------



## h34d (26. Januar 2010)

Kann mir jemand erklären was die Polarised Linsen bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (26. Januar 2010)

Polarisierte Linsen sind Linsen über die ein polarisationsfilter gelegt wurde, heißt, es werden bestimmte Anteile aus dem Licht herausgenommen. Polarisierte Linsen sind deswegen meist dunkler als normale, da sie eben licht das aus bestimmten richtungen und mit bestimmen wellenlängen auf die Gläser trifft ausblenden. Somit (sollten) werden reflektionen vermieden.
Theoretisch wird man also durch spiegelnde Oberflächen nicht geblendet, kann durch autoscheiben sehen, die ansonsten wegen ihrer Reflektion nicht durchsichtig gewesen wären, kann durch das wasser hindurch sehen ohne dass alles überblendet wird etc.


----------



## h34d (26. Januar 2010)

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## MaxleSteckachse (16. Februar 2010)

hallo,
ich wolte mal fragen ob man die o-frame auch waschen kann. Ich hab das weiße modell, jetzt ist aber das band schon fast schwarz. 

Thx für eure hilfe


----------



## volki3 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo.

Bin drauf und dran mir die Oakley Jawbone zu holen?!
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit der Brille gemacht?

Danke!

Volki


----------



## Kruko (3. Mai 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Bin drauf und dran mir die Oakley Jawbone zu holen?!
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit der Brille gemacht?
> ...



Ich habe sie mir vor kurzem geholt und bin total begeistert. Gläser sind super schnell gewechselt. Beschlagen?? Fehlanzeige 

Ich kann die Brille somit nur empfehlen


----------



## Havoc2k (3. Mai 2010)

ich besitzte selbst 2 oakleys und kaufe mir auch so schnell nichts anderes.

Meine Bottlecap ist nun ca 4 Jahre alt und ist immernoch gut (nur halt sie halt ein paar kratzer die aber durch grobe handhabung kommen), das gestellt ist nazu bruchsicher, was ich mit der schon alles gemacht habe...

seit ca nem monat habe ich eine 2te bottlecap mit polarisierten gläsern die auf ebay günstiger war als gläser für die alte zu kaufen, einfach der hammer, alles gestochen scharf und die polarisation ist einfach super

auch meine freundin hat eine oakley monster mit pol. gläsern, und auch sie möchte nichts mehr anderes !

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridin12 (3. Mai 2010)

Servus 
hat jemand erfahrung mit der oakley five squared? kostet nicht soviel wie die andern oakley und wollte mal wissen ob die dann auch schöne oakley qualität ist


----------



## akay (3. Mai 2010)

Mit der Five machst Du grundsätzlich nichts falsch, wenn sie Dir gefällt. Du solltest noch wissen

- daß der Preis der Oakleys immer stark vom gewählten Glas abhängig ist
- die Fives keine Wechselmöglichkeit der Gläser vorsehen

Zum Gläserwechsel kann ich nur sagen - ich brauchs nicht. Ich wähle die Gläser so, daß ich die Brille praktisch immer (außer Dunkelheit) tragen kann. Bei vielen Oakley Modellen (Radar z.B.) ist das Wechseln der Gläser eine mittlere Tortur und die Wechselscheiben sind dank der Wölbung genauso groß wie eine Zweitbrille (und meist auch genauso teuer). So what? Such Dir die für Dich richtigen Gläser und werde glücklich mit der Fives ...


----------



## Nyl (3. Mai 2010)

ridin12 schrieb:


> Servus
> hat jemand erfahrung mit der oakley five squared? kostet nicht soviel wie die andern oakley und wollte mal wissen ob die dann auch schöne oakley qualität ist




Die Fives hat keine Gummi Nasenpads und Bügelenden. Probiere sie mit Helm an, nicht das irgendwo was drückt. 

Gruß


----------



## volki3 (3. Mai 2010)

Mit welchen Gläsern fahrt ihr dann? 
Sorry für die Frage, aber Leider gibt es bei uns keinen der Oakley Brillen verkauft 

Thx


----------



## Nyl (3. Mai 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Gläsern fahrt ihr dann?
> Sorry für die Frage, aber Leider gibt es bei uns keinen der Oakley Brillen verkauft
> 
> Thx


VR28 oder VR28 Black Iridium - mMn, und auch der vieler meiner Kunden ein sehr gutes Ganzjahresglas.


----------



## subdiver (3. Mai 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Gläsern fahrt ihr dann?



Sehr sonnig und hell "Black Iridium" (sehr dunkel),
bewölkt bzw. dunkel "Yellow" (guter Kontrast, hellt auf)
an meiner M-Frame seit 1994


----------



## cmg20 (3. Mai 2010)

Yay, mein Thread lebt noch immer, freut mich sehr . Aber zum Thema:



akay schrieb:


> ... Bei vielen Oakley Modellen (Radar z.B.) ist das Wechseln der Gläser eine mittlere Tortur...


 
Hä? Das geht zumindest bei der Radar doch kinderleicht - selbst für mich als schwaches, kleines Mädel .

Hier gibts ne Beschreibung dazu, es ist *wirklich* kinderleicht und geht ohne den geringsten Kraftaufwand - wenn man weiß wie:
http://www.oakley.com/customer-care/removal_radar

Beschreibungen für die anderen Modelle müssten auch auf der Seite zu finden sein.

LG


----------



## ICON82 (3. Mai 2010)

akay schrieb:


> Mit der Five machst Du grundsätzlich nichts falsch, wenn sie Dir gefällt. Du solltest noch wissen
> 
> - daß der Preis der Oakleys immer stark vom gewählten Glas abhängig ist
> - die Fives keine Wechselmöglichkeit der Gläser vorsehen
> ...



Also ich habe zwei von den guten alten Eyejackets und muss sagen, dass sie wie bei der Fivesquared einen durchgehenden Rahmen haben. Der Haken ist, dass mir immer Schweißtropfen im Rahmen hängen bleiben. Das nervt mich tierisch. Daher habe ich mir letztes Jahr eine UVEX mit Wechselgläsern gekauft. Sin Kleinigkeiten aber sowas nervt mich.


----------



## SUNN Biker (4. Mai 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Bin drauf und dran mir die Oakley Jawbone zu holen?!
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit der Brille gemacht?
> ...



Einmal Oakley, immer Oakley!! Die Jawbone ist einfach



volki3 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Gläsern fahrt ihr dann?
> Sorry für die Frage, aber Leider gibt es bei uns keinen der Oakley Brillen verkauft
> 
> Thx



Black Iridium und Yellow. Damit ist man für alle Lichtverhältnisse ausgerüstet.


----------



## volki3 (4. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Antworten 
Eine Frage hätte ich dann noch... 
Wie ist das dann mit den Lüftungsöffnungen in den Gläsern. Braucht man die? Kommt da nicht Luft oder Dreck ins Auge??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (4. Mai 2010)

Nein, nicht dass ich wüsste. Und ja, die braucht man, auf oakley.com sieht man in einer Animation auch recht gut den Sinn.


----------



## volki3 (4. Mai 2010)

Okay! Danke 
Dann ist meine Wahl gefallen.... Jawbone


----------



## Cawi (5. Juni 2010)

Hi,

Ich habe wiedermal eine frage.
Wieso ist es nicht möglich im Custom bereich eine Brille mit Photocromen Gläsern zu versehen?
Ich würde mich nämlich für eine Flack Jacket XLJ oder eine Radar mit Black Persimmon Irdium Gläsern und einem Satz wechselgläßern interessieren, die Rahmenfarbe aber recht gern selbst bestimmen.


----------



## Feenix (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hab bisher nur Freizeibrillen von Oakley gehabt. Konnte jede dieser Brillen wieder für Geld in nem Auktionshaus weitergeben da die einfach sehr gut hielten und wenig Gebrauchsspuren zeigten. 

Schlecht sind Sie nicht, aber ja, man muss immer auch aufs Modell kucken


----------



## Cawi (9. Juni 2010)

Keiner der eine Antwort auf meine Frage weiß?


----------



## gugi (9. Juni 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> Keiner der eine Antwort auf meine Frage weiß?



Gibt es die Modelle denn als fertiges Paket mit photochromen Gläsern ?

Meines Wissens bietet Oakley bislang nur für einige wenige Modelle photochrome Gläser an, jedoch soll sich das in Zukunft ändern.


----------



## Cawi (9. Juni 2010)

Ja, sowohl die Radar als auch die FJ sind als transistion zu haben.
Nur habe ich nirgends eine option gefunden um sie mit den phototropen gläsern zu customisieren...


----------



## Pedan (10. Juni 2010)

soweit ich weis, konnte man früher (2008) bei einigen modellen Photochrome/Transitionsgläser auch custom einbauen. Zumindest bei der Half Jacket war es so... alternativ wäre noch die möglichkeit sich die photochromen nachzukaufen und das custom model mit ganz dunklen/hellen Gläsern zu bestellen. wobei das natürlich auch ganz schön ins geld geht...


----------



## Kivan1983 (10. Juni 2010)

ich hab seit 2002 die Oakley Juliet. Bisher gab es nur 1x Probleme mit einer Niete, Oakley hat daraufhin die ganze Brille getauscht.
Ich hab seit jeher allerdings teure Korrekturgläser von einem Dritthersteller drin. Diese waren aber nach spätestens 5 Jahren fertig mit der Welt.
Bin gespannt wie lange nun die 2010er Gläser nun vom Dritthersteller halten. Um die Brille mach ich mir keine Sorgen.

Weiterhin hab ich seit 2008 auch die Intake 2.0, auch da ist die Verarbeitung top.

Also rein von den Gestellen gibts bei Oakley nichts zu meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedan (10. Juni 2010)

also bei all dem lob hier, muss ich auch mal was negatives einwerfen: 

der Service von Oakley ist unter aller Kanone. Was ich gehört habe soll der ja früher 1A gewesen sein. 
Jetzt dauerts über nen monat bis man was von seiner eingeschickten Brille hört, Ersatzteile werden zum Ladenpreis verkauft, Beschwerdemails werden einfach ignoriert...nicht der perfekte weg zur Kundenbindung.

Wer die ganze geschichte lesen will http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466338 (ohne das ich hier meinen eigenen Beitrag pushen wollte  )


----------



## Kivan1983 (10. Juni 2010)

das ist seit der Übernahme der Italiener so... Oakley ist ja kein US-Hersteller mehr.
Leider wurden auch Garantie-Ansprüche geändert.


----------



## oldman (10. Juni 2010)

Kivan1983 schrieb:


> das ist seit der *Übernahme der Italiener *so... Oakley ist ja kein US-Hersteller mehr.
> Leider wurden auch Garantie-Ansprüche geändert.



gleiche Erfolgsstory wie Ray Ban, das war auch mal ne vernünftige Marke...


----------



## Pedan (10. Juni 2010)

Leider wahr! Dummerweise steht das nicht auf den Verpackungen drauf! 

Und ich denke, das viele (auch meinereins bis vor kurzem) noch in dem (Irr)glauben sind, das Oakley dank seiner hohen Preise auch hohe Qualität und Service bietet. Zumal das ja immer wieder von Leuten, die vor einigen Jahren Reparaturen hatten, so gesagt wird.

Ich hatte ja vor 3 Jahren als Luxottica Oakley schluckte, gedacht das sie jetzt halt verstärkt in das Modesegment und raus aus den Sportbrillen gehen - leider war da die Brille schon gekauft...


----------



## Radical_53 (10. Juni 2010)

Hm. Wo kriege ich denn dann noch schnell ein paar gescheite Ersatzgläser vor meine Prä-2000er Oakley her? Wie schön wäre es wenn das neue Zeug mal gut genug wäre daß man nicht immer Altes hamstern müßte.


----------



## dirty34 (15. Juni 2010)

Ich nutze seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren eine "Oakley SI Ballastic M-Frame 2.0". 
Angeschafft damals für's Schießen und dienstliche "Reisen". ("Y"-Tours) 

Heute wird sie einfach für alles genutzt, perfekt. Hat schon einiges mitmachen müssen (rauer Einsatz im Gelände, fallen lassen, grob in die Tasche stecken), alles ohne Probleme.Andere Brillen kommen da nicht im Ansatz ran. Hatte zeitweise probehalber mal Brillen von ESS (ICE 2.4 und Crossbow), aber keine Chance.
Das einzige was mich bei der Oakley stört, die "SI" Brillengläser sind recht teuer, aber gut. Etwas was ich gerne eingehe.

Fürs Radfahren auch einfach astrein geeignet. 

Insofern, für mich eine klare Kaufempfehlung was das angeht.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (15. Juni 2010)

So, heute ich auch Endlich mein Mitbringsel gekommen 





MFG


----------



## Erich17 (16. Juni 2010)

Wer einmal eine Oakley hatte wird keine andere Brille mehr tragen.
Ich trage OAKLEY seit mittlerweile 20 Jahren und inzwischen sind es deren 17 Stück !!!
Zum Moutainbiken mehme ich am liebsten meine M-Frame mit den Roten Gläsern oder meine Flak-Jacket, hin und wieder fahre ich dann auch mit meiner Straight Jacket.


----------



## BeneG (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
zugegeben, ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle antworten durchgelesen, also  verzeihe, wenn was doppelt ist. ich habe seit 2 jahren eine  photochromatische oakley (staight jacket). die gibts zwar momentan nicht  mehr so in dieser spezifischen ausstattung, aber die gläser sind ja in den anderen  brillen gleich. und die brille selbst ist eh geschmackssache..
ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. auch wenn ich auf die brille aufpasse,  hats mir schon den ein oder anderen ast in die fresse geschlagen. das  tolle ist jedoch, dass bei unvermeidlichen kratzern bei oakley die  uv-beschichtung nicht flöten geht, da diese in den kunststoff des glases  mit eingearbeitet ist. so bleiben deine kostbaren augen geschützt. das ist nicht bei allen brillen der fall.
ich habe gläser, die 25-90% des lichts absorbieren. damit kann ich sie  sowohl auf abendfahrten im walt mit mtb, als auch bei sonnenschein auf  der piste beim skifahren einsetzten. lediglich beim gletscher kommt die  brille dann an ihre grenzen.

letztenendes bleibt dass immer eine frage der anwendung. ich habe lieber  eine ausgezeichnete brille, anstelle von 6, die alle nix sind. da lohnen  sich auch die 200irgendwas, auch wenn man für den markennamen bezahlt!

gruß

ps: die farben sind geschmackssache. ich finde meinen orange-ton  optimal. dunkel wenn ichs brauch, hell wenn nicht, kontrastreich wenn  nebel, und die umwelt hat nen angenehm warmen ton.


----------



## MK2 (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe gestern nach 8 Tagen Wartezeit von CRC eine Straight Jacket Polarised geliefert bekommen.

Voller Vorfreude ausgepackt, grinsen im Gesicht.... doch was ist das:
Die Gelenke wirken wie bei ner 5 Billigbrille ausm Strassendrehständer eines Tourisenbasars... Sie wackeln, haben zwei kleine Katscher im Kunststoff und während der eine Bügel noch halbwegs Widerstand beim einklappen aufweist, fällt die andere Seite schon durch blosse Schwerkraft Richtung Gläser... wtf? 
Leider habe ich grade nicht die Zeit, mich durch 4 Seiten Thread zu wühlen, googeln bringt auch nicht wirklich was. Daher hoffe ich dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann...schicke ich die Brille nun zurück (nochmal 9 Euro extra) oder kommt das Ersatzmodell dann mit den gleichen Schwächen bei mir an?
Vor der Kaufentscheidung hatte ich einige Oakleys getestet, kann mich nicht an derartige Ärgernisse erinnern...

Danke im Voraus für alle Ratschläge, will doch nur ne ->


----------



## Nyl (27. Juni 2010)

MK2 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> habe gestern nach 8 Tagen Wartezeit von CRC eine Straight Jacket Polarised geliefert bekommen.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mich da nicht dran stören, zumal das der Funktion ja keinerlei Abbruch tut. Gut möglich dass das beim Ersatzmodell genauso ist. Wenn du das Erstemal mit der Brille in den Dreck kommst läufts wieder schwergängiger


----------



## Cawi (27. Juni 2010)

Nyl schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da nicht dran stören, zumal das der Funktion ja keinerlei Abbruch tut. Gut möglich dass das beim Ersatzmodell genauso ist. Wenn du das Erstemal mit der Brille in den Dreck kommst läufts wieder schwergängiger


Nun komm schon, das ist nicht Dein ernst oder?
Bei einer brille für 250 darf sowas wirklich nicht vorkommen!
Da ist dann ja am ende jede billigbrille besser verarbeitet...
Der Rahmen ist auch das was mich am meisten stört an oakley.
Kein Metall (außer bei den paar modellen und dann nichtmehr Sportbrille und sackschwer), nicht gut anpassbar, keine Schrauben mit denen man das Spiel einstellen könnte...


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Juni 2010)

Hast du andere Oakleys wie der Rest?
Meine Brillen sind zwar allesamt recht alt, aber Spiel oder komisch-schlechte Rahmen hat keine davon.
Meine Ti-Wire hat z.B. auch einen Vollmetallrahmen, wiegt keine 20g und hat ganz normale Kreuzschlitz-Schrauben die sie beisammen halten.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Juni 2010)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Wer einmal eine Oakley hatte wird keine andere Brille mehr tragen.
> Ich trage OAKLEY seit mittlerweile 20 Jahren und inzwischen sind es deren 17 Stück !!!
> Zum Moutainbiken mehme ich am liebsten meine M-Frame mit den Roten Gläsern oder meine Flak-Jacket, hin und wieder fahre ich dann auch mit meiner Straight Jacket.



Habe auch in den frühen Neunzigern meine erste M-Frame für 335 Mark (!) gekauft.

Bis heute halte ich die M-Frame für die beste Radbrille, die man für Geld kaufen kann

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Cawi (27. Juni 2010)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Hast du andere Oakleys wie der Rest?
> Meine Brillen sind zwar allesamt recht alt, aber Spiel oder komisch-schlechte Rahmen hat keine davon.
> Meine Ti-Wire hat z.B. auch einen Vollmetallrahmen, wiegt keine 20g und hat ganz normale Kreuzschlitz-Schrauben die sie beisammen halten.



Ne, denk nicht.
Ich meinte nicht, dass sie spiel haben sondern keine Schrauben mit denen man das Spiel frei einstellen könnte und dass sie im Vergleich zu modernen Sportbrillen (zb Rudy Project Rydon) mit Metallrahmen schwer sind und nicht wirkliche Sportbrillen.
Dass die Rahmen nicht immer gut verarbeitet sind ist aber so, das ist mir schon bei mehreren Brillen aufgefallen.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Juni 2010)

Die Plastikrahmen brauchen dank der geklemmten Bügel "normal" ja auch kein einstellbares Spiel. Und daß die Brillen mit Ti-Rahmen nicht schwer sind ist wohl auch offensichtlich.
Daß eine Brille mit Vollmetallrahmen, die sonst auch aus Kunststoff verkauft wird, nicht leicht sein kann und eher was für die Optik/Haptik ist dürfte auf der Hand liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nyl (28. Juni 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> Ne, denk nicht.
> Ich meinte nicht, dass sie spiel haben sondern keine Schrauben mit denen man das Spiel frei einstellen könnte und dass sie im Vergleich zu modernen Sportbrillen (zb Rudy Project Rydon) mit Metallrahmen schwer sind und nicht wirkliche Sportbrillen.
> Dass die Rahmen nicht immer gut verarbeitet sind ist aber so, das ist mir schon bei mehreren Brillen aufgefallen.




Gerade die Straight Jacket, ich trage sie selbst, finde ich eine hervorragende Sportbrille. Alle Fassungsteile sind dick gefertigt, im Falle eines Sturzes/Schlag gegen die Brille ist die Verletzungsgefahr durch Fassungsteile äusserst gering. Mir persönlich kommt kein Metall an eine Sportbrille. Klar kann ich verstehen dass dich das irritiert dass bei einer Brille in der Preislage der Bügel von alleine nach innen fällt, aber wie gesagt, es hat keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Funktion. Versuch einfach dich nicht dran zu stören - Oder investier das Porto und schick sie zurück.

Gruß


----------



## cannonscott (28. Juni 2010)

Der größte Witz von Oakley sind die photochromatischen Gläser, welche null Wirkung haben... Hauptsache im Programm denk ich mir da nur. Hab ne 2007er flack jacket mit transitions, die gläser verdunkeln sich HÖCHSTENS um 5% wenn überhaupt! Hab sie zurückgeschickt und stattdessen ne neue bekommen, die genausowenig funzt. Was biringt einem der beste Kundenservice (klar, bei den geringen Produktionskosten), wenn das Produkt schice is..

Wenn Oakley nicht so toll im design läge, würd ich schon längst was anderes, gleichwertiges und halb oder ein drittel so teueres tragen.


----------



## Cawi (28. Juni 2010)

cannonscott schrieb:


> Der größte Witz von Oakley sind die photochromatischen Gläser, welche null Wirkung haben... Hauptsache im Programm denk ich mir da nur. Hab ne 2007er flack jacket mit transitions, die gläser verdunkeln sich HÖCHSTENS um 5% wenn überhaupt! Hab sie zurückgeschickt und stattdessen ne neue bekommen, die genausowenig funzt. Was biringt einem der beste Kundenservice (klar, bei den geringen Produktionskosten), wenn das Produkt schice is..
> 
> Wenn Oakley nicht so toll im design läge, würd ich schon längst was anderes, gleichwertiges und halb oder ein drittel so teueres tragen.



Da hast Du wohl irgendwas nicht ganz richtig abbekommen...
Die von Oakley sind mit die Besten bei transistion die Du kriegen kannst. Besser als die Rudy Project und die hatte ich bisher und funzen auch sehr gut.
Wenn Du mal den Test mit abdecken machst dann siehst Du sehr deutlich, dass das mehr als 5% sind.


----------



## Cawi (29. Juni 2010)

Wäre es möglich transistion oder polarized Gläser zu Vented umzuschleifen?
Also irgendwie die Schlitze aufzeichnen und dann herausschneiden oder sowas... müsste doch theoretisch machbar sein, aber womit ordentlich hinbekommen?


----------



## cannonscott (29. Juni 2010)

na du bist mutig! mit nem dremel könnt's am ehesten gehn denk ich.


----------



## Cawi (29. Juni 2010)

cannonscott schrieb:


> na du bist mutig! mit nem dremel könnt's am ehesten gehn denk ich.



Ich bin nur am durchdrehen weil bei mir immer die Gläser beschlagen ich aber mit "nur" Vented nicht zufrieden bin 
Da wollt ich halt mal den kreativen spielen... Dremel hab ich auch gedacht, ist aber schon auch etwas riskant...


----------



## cannonscott (29. Juni 2010)

wär auch echt schade um die gläser... evtl, mal bei ner billigbrille ausprobieren und schauen, wie's denn wird.


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Juni 2010)

Ob ein Optiker dabei nicht weiterhelfen kann? Beschlagene Gläser habe ich zum Glück immer nur wenn ich dampfend anhalte 
Andere Alternative evtl. noch Anti-Fog Geschichten vom Motorrad. Halten zwar i.d.R. nicht das, was sie versprechen, könnte aber halt besser als nix sein. Gabs früher immer als Gel oder Spray zum auftragen.


----------



## Cawi (29. Juni 2010)

Müsste ich mal fragen...
Ich hab heute meine neue Radar in polished black mit Persimmon Black Iridium gläsern für 200 Mücken bei ebay geordert. Betet, dass der Zoll nichts sieht 
Hoffe sie kommt bald, ist mit USPS Express Mail aus den Staaten unterwegs.
Werde dann mal berichten wie sie so ist =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droffen (1. Juli 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> Müsste ich mal fragen...
> Ich hab heute meine neue Radar in polished black mit Persimmon Black Iridium gläsern für 200 Mücken bei ebay geordert. Betet, dass der Zoll nichts sieht
> Hoffe sie kommt bald, ist mit USPS Express Mail aus den Staaten unterwegs.
> Werde dann mal berichten wie sie so ist =)



Oakley Brillen sieht der Zoll eigentlich immer.



Cawi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe wiedermal eine frage.
> Wieso ist es nicht möglich im Custom bereich eine Brille mit Photocromen Gläsern zu versehen?
> Ich würde mich nämlich für eine Flack Jacket XLJ oder eine Radar mit Black Persimmon Irdium Gläsern und einem Satz wechselgläßern interessieren, die Rahmenfarbe aber recht gern selbst bestimmen.



Um ein Photochromes Glas mit einem anderen Rahmen (speziell Jawbone) preiswert zu bekommen, kann ich nur einen Ebay-Verkäufer in England empfehlen (näheres per PM), der aus seinem BEstand jede mögliche Kombination von Rahmen und Göäsern ermöglicht (solange er sie auf Lager hat)

Droffen


----------



## !!!sukram!!! (12. Juli 2010)

Also kurz meine Erfahrungen.

Ich habe mich vor kurzem auch für eine neue Sportbrille (für Radln, Windsurfen, Skifahren und Touren gehen) interessiert (hatte bisher Adidas Evil Eye) und bin nach langem Suchen bei der Oakley Radar gelandet. Inzwischen habe ich 2, beide photochromatisch und das Beste was ich jemals als Sportbrille benutzt habe. Ich habe die "Persimmon Black Iridium photochromic" und die "G40 photochromic". Der photochromatische Effekt funktioniert unglaublich gut und meist so sanft, dass man den Übergang gar nicht bemerkt. Die G40 ist bei mir für Sommer und super Sonne da sie spürbar dunkler ist und die persimmon für bewölkt, wechselhaft, Abend aber auch für hellste Sonnen geeignet. 
Von hell zu dunkel sind es nur wenige Sekunden 10 - 20), von dunkel zu hell dauert es ein wenig länger. Ich kann aber die Brillen wirklich den ganzen Tag aufhaben (innen und aussen, wolkig oder super hell) und habe IMMER die perfekte Tönung. Ich kenne nicht besseres. Für die coole Optik habe ich noch ein "Black Iridium" Wechselglas, aber das ist dann oft wirklich zu dunkel und eigentlich benutze ich es dadurch fast nie.

Und gekauft habe ich sie auch in England, wegen des guten Wechselkurses, weil es keine Zollprobleme gibt (EU)  und weil sie hier einfach mein Budget gesprengt hätten. 

Und es stimmt auch, dass die Radar unter bestimmten Außenbedingungen machmal schneller beschlägt als man blinzeln kann. Hier ist die Evil Eye etwas besser.

Markus


----------



## Cawi (12. Juli 2010)

Hi,

habe heute auch meine Radar bekommen =)
Erster eindruck: Man merkt sehr deutlich, dass man eine Brille auf der nase hat (mann, sind das coole farben  und alles sieht irgendwie noch echter aus als in echt)
Zweiter Eindruck: Die brille ist vergessen. Ich spüre sie nicht mehr, sehe nirgends irgendwelche Verzerrungen oder reflexionen die nicht sein sollten, nie begrenzt der Rahmen die sicht, sie wackelt und hoppelt nichts, alles super!
Kurz um: die beste und coolste Brille die ich je auf der Nase hatte!
Verarbeitung ist bei mir auch super, keine lockeren Gelenke oder rotznasen.

@ !!!sukram!!! könntest Du bei Deiner Persimmon mal ein stück Klebeband über einen Teil des Glases kleben, sie zwei bis drei minuten in die Pralle Sonne legen damit die stärkste Tönung zustande kommt, dann abziehen und ein Foto machen?
Würde gerne mal sehen wie das wirkt und bis ich es an meiner selbst testen kann wird es noch etwas dauern 

Danke, Ciao!


----------



## NeooeN (12. Juli 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> @ !!!sukram!!! könntest Du bei Deiner Persimmon mal ein stück Klebeband über einen Teil des Glases kleben, sie zwei bis drei minuten in die Pralle Sonne legen damit die stärkste Tönung zustande kommt, dann abziehen und ein Foto machen?




Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## !!!sukram!!! (12. Juli 2010)

Mach ich, aber es kann ein paar Tage dauern. Also nicht unruhig werden.
Ich machs mit der "persimmon" und der "G40".

Bei der "persimmon" ist es nicht so stark sichtbar (habs bei beiden schon mal ausprobiert) wie bei der "G40". Dafür ist die Funktion bei Dämmerung und abnehmendem Licht perfekt. 

Die "G40" wird beim Durchsehen mindestens so dunkel wie meine "black iridium"-Scheibe ist aber in der hellsten Tönung dunkler als "persimmon".

Eigentlich ergänzen sich beide Brillen wirklich perfekt und Du brauchst nur noch ein "clear"-Glas für echte Nacht. "Yellow" ist mir zu extrem und macht mir fast Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## !!!sukram!!! (15. Juli 2010)

So, ich hoffe diese Bilder geben einen guten Eindruck von den Eigenschaften der Gläser.

G40: mittel bis sehr dunkel (subjektiv besser für Rennrad und Winter- und Wassersport)
Persimmon: hell bis dunkel (subjektive besser für MTB im Wald und Skitouren am Abend)

Und vergesst diese dämliche "Funktionieren die auch im Tunnel" Frage. Ich habe eine einzige Tour mit Tunnel und der macht gerade mal 30 Meter bei einer Tour von 75 km Gesamtstrecke aus. Das heißt, die Brillen funktionieren auf einer Strecke von 74.970 Meter perfekt und auf 30 Meter eben nicht ganz perfekt. Aber immer noch Welten besser als eine normale, dunkle Scheibe. 

Wenn noch Fragen da sind schreibt einfach.

Und vorbeugend. Dies ist nur meine Meinung und eben alles subjektiv. Die Funktion der Gläser kann von anderen Menschen natürlich ganz anders wahrgenommen werden.

Schöne Grüsse aus Garmisch,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (15. Juli 2010)

Wow, sehr schöne Bilder! ich geh meine jetzt heute oder Morgen auch mal knipsen, dann haben wir mehr Bandbreite. Mir wäre aber bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen, dass sie SO dunkel werden in der sonne... Hatte erst bei den Rudy Project defekte transistions, jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass es hier nicht ebenso Probleme gibt...


----------



## Cawi (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab sie jetzt gerade 10 minuten in ziemlich direkter Sonneneinstrahlung gehabt und herausgekommen ist ziemlich was anderes als bei Dir...
Der Farbton bleibt immer der selbe, wird nur eine Nuance dünkler, ist selbst mit einem teil abgeklebt nur recht bescheiden sichtbar...
Wie hast Du die Fotos gemacht? Wie lange in der Sonne und wird die Brille in echt auch so dunkel?


----------



## !!!sukram!!! (15. Juli 2010)

Hi Cawi,

photochromatische Gläser müssen "trainiert" werden. D. h. sie liefern erst nach mehreren Zustandswechseln ihre volle Leistung.

Aber die Abdunkelung ist bei mir schon so wie abgebildet. Natürlich können einfache Photos mit einer Digi-Cam ohne Studiobedingungen nie die Realität abbilden aber wenn Du eine merkliche Verdunkelung beim Durchschauen  spürst ist es doch OK. Wirklich dunkel (so wie "black iridium") wird aber nur die G40. Deutschland tauglicher zum Radln ist aber die Persimmon.


P.S.
Ach ja, hier ist noch ein sehr schöner Artikel mit guten Photos von photochromic Radars

http://www.bikematters.com/main/2010/4/14/review-oakley-radar-photochromic.html

Spiegeln schon sehr meine subjektive Empfindung der Glastönung wieder.

P.P.S:
Ach ja, stell Deine Bilder einfach mal ein. Egal ob Du Sie gut oder schlecht findest. Dann können wir sie eher diskutieren und beurteilen. Scheiß egal ob es gute oder schlechte Bilder sind. 

Gruss Markus


----------



## Cawi (15. Juli 2010)

Hi,

werde sie dann mal reinstellen. Hab bisher nur welche mit dem iphone gemacht, da erkennst Du dann garnichts. Morgen nachmittag bis übermorgen abend kommen sie dann. In direkter Sonneneinstrahlung für 10 min, vorher, nachher und mit teils abgeklebter scheibe.

Wie lange brauchten Deine zum erreichen der vollen Leistung?


----------



## Cawi (16. Juli 2010)

Bilder kommen morgen, einstweilen noch die Frage ob man die Transistiongläser in einem Ultraschallgerät reinigen darf oder ob das Schäden erzeugt?


----------



## !!!sukram!!! (17. Juli 2010)

Hi Cawi,

laß es sein, außer Du hast ein sehr teures, professionelles Gerät. Billige sind mit Sicherheit Mist. Gab mal einen Thread dazu.

Nimm Spüli auf die Finger und ein wenig Wasser dann säubern und mit klarem Wasser abspülen. Funktioniert auch am Strand bei fliegendem Sand.

Gruss,

markus


----------



## ridin12 (17. Juli 2010)

Servus 
hat irgendjemand erfahrung mit der fuel cell oder five squared gemacht.
würde sie vorallem zum biken benutzen und hätte gerne gewusst ob die fahrradtauglich sind 
bevorzuge die fuel cell
danke schonmal


----------



## Cawi (17. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Hier mal die Bilder die ich geschossen habe.
Kannst Du mir doch noch sagen wie Du Deine gemacht hast, weil mir kommt vor, dass sie in echt doch etwas mehr tönt als es auf den Bildern zeigt, besonders viel aber auch nicht...
Wie lange hast Du Deine schon im Gebrauch und ab wann haben sie sich so stark gefärbt? Wie lange dauert es denn bis man einen deutlichen Unterschied sieht?
Wenn ich meine alte Rydon in die sonne halte sieht man bereits nach zwei sekunden einen merklichen unterschied, ich hatte eigentlich erwartet, dass die Oakley beim tönen genauso schnell ist und dafür schneller hell wird...
Bezüglich des Fotos, es ist auch recht gutes Equipment vorhanden, also müsste es machbar sein... Die Ohrkappe hab ich als Farbvergleich mit drauf gelegt, damit es nicht so aus dem kontext gerissen ist.


----------



## !!!sukram!!! (18. Juli 2010)

Hi Cawi,

also bei mir dauert es vieleicht subjektiv 10 Sekunden von hell bis tief dunkel. Zurück etwas länger. Habe es aber nicht mit Uhr gemessen.

Meine beiden Brillen habe ich jetzt ca. einen Monat und funktioniert haben sie eigentlich sofort. Ob sie jetzt schneller sind und dunkler werden kann ich nicht sagen, da ich von Anfang an begeistert und zufrieden war.

Und die Farben auf den Bildern werden schon so erreicht. Wichtig ist halt auch die Beleuchtung von hinten. Viel Licht von hinten, Brille wirkt heller und wenig Licht von hinten (z.B. aufgesetzt) Brille ist fast wie black iridium (bei G40).

Mach Dir doch einfach nicht so viel Kopf und erwarte von uns "Amateuren" exakt vergleichbare und meßbare Werte, sonst wirst Du nie zufrieden. Benutze sie und schau ob sie Deine persönlichen Erwartungen erfüllt und wenn ja, dann vergiß diesen Thread und geniese das Teil.  Wenn nicht gib sie zurück. Denn dann ist sie zu teuer.

Schöne Grüsse Markus

P.S. Habe die Bilder noch mal angeschaut und bin der Meinung es trifft wirklich voll was meine Brillen  im täglichen Gebrauch leisten. Auch die Farbnuanzen kommen mir so vor wie ich sie auch empfinde, wenn ich sie trage oder absetze.


----------



## Cawi (18. Juli 2010)

Hi,

wenn es ca in Deine Richtung gehen würde wäre ich über zufrieden aber so sind wahrlich Welten dazwischen und im direkten Sonnenlicht ist sie mir auch etwas zu hell... zurückgeben will ich sie nicht da alles außer diesem kleinen Manko perfekt ist an der Brille und austauschen, zurück in die USA und wieder nach Italien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !!!sukram!!! (18. Juli 2010)

Hi Cawi,
 USA ist natürlich nerviger. Ich habe meine aus England und da war eine Rücksendung nur  5,-.

Mach mal folgendes. Steck sie in den Microfaserbeutel und laß sie ganz hell werden. Dann herausnehmen und DIREKT in die pralle Sonnen halten. Dies wiederholst Du 20 - 25 Mal. Dann sollte die Brille "trainiert" sein und so funktionieren wie meine. Dann läßt Du sie nochmals hell werden, wickelst die Bag um ein Glas und hälst die Brille so nochmals DIREKT in die pralle Sonne. Und dann stell das Teil auf einen dunklen Untergrund (mit Brillengestell),  nimm die Verdunklung ab und fotografier nochmal und stell die Bilder nochmal ein. Wenn dann nicht ein grafierender Unterschied zwischen beiden Hälften ist stimmt was nicht.

Gruss,

Markus


----------



## NeooeN (18. Juli 2010)

Brillen muss man Trainier ? Habe jetzt ne Rudy aber so beeindruckend fand ich die Selbsttönung jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Cawi (25. Juli 2010)

Hi, bei uns ist gerade regenwetter... werde ich machen sobald es wieder heller ist!
Naja, meine Rudy ist zwar bei einem Unfall drauf gegangen aber im Vergleich zur Oakley war sie blitz schnell und dunkel. hatte sie in racing red. Ich stelle davon dann auch mal ein bild rein, wie das Glas aussieht wenn es ein paar sekunden(!!) in der Sonne lag.


----------



## NeooeN (25. Juli 2010)

Hatte meine auch mal in die Sonne gelegt  hatte jetzt aber nicht so den grossen unterschied gemerkt. Ist Kat 3 da sollte normalerweise schon was auffallen von klar auf Dunkel  Aber Vielleicht war die Sonne auch nicht Stark genug.


----------



## Cawi (25. Juli 2010)

So, es scheint sonne und der Unterschied ist nun gewaltig im Vergleich zu vorher =)
Mache jetzt nen kleinen Bericht, auch im vergleich zu den Rudy Project in racing red. Mal sehen wer die Scheibe vorn hat


----------



## Cawi (25. Juli 2010)

So, der kurze Bericht ist nun doch ausführlicher geworden, deswegen hab ich gleich einen eigenen Thread eröffnet. Auf den Fotos erkennt man wieder nicht besonders viel. Hellste stufe wird zu dunkel und getönt werden sie zu hell angezeigt.
Lade die Fotos heute Nacht hier und in meinem Review hoch und werde dann nochmal bessere machen, wenn die Sonne die Gläser auch voll ausreizen kann.
Link zum Bericht wen es interessiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7390518#post7390518


----------



## Cawi (26. Juli 2010)

So, hier mal die ersten fotos, werden bald möglichst durch bessere ersetzt.


----------



## 328 (26. Juli 2010)

Sorry für die Noobfrage, aber was bedeuted "*polarized*",
und warum der gewaltige Preisaufschlag...?


----------



## Cawi (26. Juli 2010)

Polarized ist die Bezeichnung für polarisierte Gläser. Etwa in der Art wie die Gläser von 3D-Brillen. Der Sinn ist Reflexionen auszublenden. Beispielsweise beim Angeln um durchs Wasser sehen zu können ohne nur auf die Reflexion der Umgebung zu blicken, beim Skifahren ohne die blendenden Sonnenlichtreflexionen von den Schneekristallen abzubekommen etc.
Man kann zb auch durch Autoscheiben sehen die sonst nur eine Spiegelung der Umgebung anzeigen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeooeN (26. Juli 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> So, hier mal die ersten fotos, werden bald möglichst durch bessere ersetzt.




Gut ein Unterschied kann man ja erkennen.


----------



## !!!sukram!!! (26. Juli 2010)

Hi Cawi,

das ist die "Black Persimmon Iridium Photochromic" Scheibe, richtig? Die wird halt nicht so dunkel wie eine "schwarze" Scheibe. Für Italien wäre die "G40 photochromic" vieleicht die bessere Wahl. Auch deutlich stärker im Unterschied hell-dunkel.

Und auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen, eine bessere und realistischere Abbildung der hellen und getönten Zustände der Radar photochromic als hier habe ich noch nirgends gefunden:

http://www.bikematters.com/main/2010/4/14/review-oakley-radar-photochromic.html

Gruss, Markus

(Anmerkung: Diese Photos sind nicht von mir gemacht und sollen kein Copy Right verletzen. Die Photos sind von der Homepage "Bikematters" kopiert)


----------



## Cawi (26. Juli 2010)

Hi,
Ja, ist die scheibe. Wäre vielleicht besser gewesen aber da ich sehr viel abends und im Wald unterwegs bin brauch ich was, das nicht ganz so dunkel ist. Für die hellsten Tage, sonnige Touren und Wintersport hole ich mir dann sowieso noch eine polarisierte Scheibe.
Die Bilder die Du eingefügt hast sehen immer noch etwas dunkler getönt aus als meine Birlle es wird, allerdings mache ich mir momentan nicht soo viel draus, da ich überzeugt bin, dass sie nach weiterem "training" auch noch so dunkel wird. Ansonsten bin ich top zufrieden mit der Brille =)


----------



## Wonko (26. Juli 2010)

!!!sukram!!! schrieb:


> also bei mir dauert es vieleicht subjektiv 10 Sekunden von hell bis tief dunkel. Zurück etwas länger. Habe es aber nicht mit Uhr gemessen.



Du vielleicht nicht, aber die Tour. In der Juni-Ausgabe war ein Test selbsttönender Brillen und beim Oakley-Glas dauerte die Abdunklung 20 Sekunden; die Aufhellung (bis 80% der Ausgangshelligkeit) dauerte 90 Sekunden. Die meisten anderen Gläser waren bei der Aufhellung allerdings auch nicht schneller (Ausnahme: Alpina mit 35 Sekunden). 

Das ist schade, denn die schnelle Aufhellung wäre meines Erachtens viel wichtiger als die schnelle Abdunklung. Wenn man aus dem Wald oder einem Tunnel in die Sonne kommt und die Brille nur schwach getönt ist, dann könnte man damit durchaus auch ein paar Minuten gut zurecht kommen - es ist halt ein bisschen hell, aber man sieht alles. Wenn man aber umgekehrt aus der prallen Sonne in den Wald oder einen Tunnel "einfliegt", dann braucht man eigentlich eine _sofortige_ Aufhellung um alles erkennen zu können. Eineinhalb bis zwei Minuten um 80% der Ausgangshelligkeit der Brille zu erreichen, sind schon arg viel. (Für die restlichen 20% Aufhellung benötigen die Brillen übrigens überproportional viel Zeit, deshalb hat die Tour nur die Zeit bis Erreichen von  80% der Ausgangshelligkeit gemessen).


----------



## !!!sukram!!! (26. Juli 2010)

Ja, das mit dem Aufhellen geht leider nicht ganz so schnell und auch so vollständig wie das Abdunkeln. Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass auch bei Bewölkung immer noch UV-Strahlen auf das Brillenglas treffen und so eine schnellere und vollständige Aufhellung erschweren. Einmal unters Trikot und die Dinger sind auch blitzschnell vollkommen hell. Eben durch gar kein UV Licht mehr.

Aber trotzdem funktionieren sie für mich außergewöhnlich gut und ich habe mit meiner "nur" dunklen Sonnenbrille bei weitem nicht so viel Spaß und Funktionalität im (Sport)Alltag.

Nur kratzempfindlich sind diese neueren Oakleydinger. Meine Herren. Ich dachte eigentlich immer die Evil-Eye ist empfindlich aber da haben mich meine Radars auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück geholt. In meiner Erinnerung war das früher anders. Da hatte meine 5 Jahre alte Oakley nicht einen Kratzer in der Scheibe und war meine einzige Sonnenbrille. Jetzt hab ich 3 Radars und alle Gläser zeigen nach kürzester Zeit sichtbare Spuren. Hier bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht.

Wie ist es bei Euch?

Ach, und zur polarisierten Scheibe. Teste sowas erst mal. Ich hatte eine "Bronze polarized" zur Probe und war von der Funktion im Alltag nicht so angetan. Funktioniert hat sie perfekt nur fand ich die Funktion etwas iritierend. Der Boden und Oberflächen im Wald sahen oft sehr künstlich aus, auf dem Wasser habe ich Spiegelungen etc. erwartet um z.B. Böen zu erkennen und sie dann echt vermißt und auch beim Skifahren kann es sein, dass Du Eisplatten nur verfremdet oder gar nicht erkennst. Polarized mag gut sein für bestimmte Spezialfälle (Fischen) und Tätigkeiten (Vielfahrer Auto) aber wirklich nicht für alle Personen. Ich habe die "black" nun ohne polarized und bin glücklicher obwohl ich sehr viel Skifahre und sehr viel Wassersport betreibe.


Gruss, Markus


----------



## Cawi (26. Juli 2010)

naja, bei mir bis jetzt alles kratzerfrei. Ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich auf die Brille aufpasse wie auf ein rohes Ei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (27. Juli 2010)

Hier noch ein Bild auf dem man die Tönung der Oakley besser sieht.
Man sieht, noch kommt sie nicht ganz an das Bild von bikematters heran, aber die Tönung ist auf jeden Fall schon ordentlich und der unterschiedliche Hintergrund macht auch noch was aus.


----------



## erkan1984 (2. August 2010)

Hi, ich wende mich hier mal an die Kundige Brillen-Gemeinsschaft.
Zur Zeit trage ich eine Alpina AirframeOne.
Leider ist mir die Zu schmal. Besonders die Gläser, nach lägeren Fahrten mit teilweise recht hohen Geschwindigkeiten habe ich abends immer Augenschmerzen.
Ich denke mir das das wirklich an den Zu kleinen Gläsern liegt und dann der Wind quasi auf mein Auge Drückt.
Ich finde die Jawbone ganz schick. Und sollte von der Größe her ausreichend groß sein.
Hat hier einer eine Adresse wo man die günstig bekommt?
Welche Gläserkombinationen empfehlt ihr?
Gibt es vielleicht eine von der Konkurenz/von Oakley, die die Geldbörse nicht so stark belasten?

Ich danke für jede Antwort


----------



## Cawi (2. August 2010)

Ich würde sie aus den Staaten kommen lassen. An der Bucht gibt es einige sehr gute Händler die immer neue Oakley brillen sehr günstig haben. Hab meine auch von draußen und alles top abgelaufen.
Ich würde ein Persimmon und ein Polarisiertes Glas mit verbesserten Kontrasten verwenden, ist zwar teuer aber top!


----------



## eddy 1 (2. August 2010)

kann in der jawbone die gläser jade iridium empfehlen

sind nicht zu stark getönt und taugen daher auch noch im wald

hatte in nem grossen laden fast alle serienmäßigen jawbones probiert (keine transitions)

und mir waren die anderen zu dunkel


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. August 2010)

Diesen eBay Verkäufer aus UK kann ich empfehlen. Ich habe da Anfang letzten Jahres meine Flak Jacket gekauft und weit weniger bezahlt, als die Konkurrenz haben wollte. Und verschickt wurde es auch super schnell.
Ich weiß nur grad' nicht, wie das Pfund Sterling steht, vll. läge da heutzutage das Problem...


----------



## thomas_p (5. August 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur grad' nicht, wie das Pfund Sterling steht, vll. läge da heutzutage das Problem...



hier werden sie geholfen! http://www.xe.com/

in sachen gläsern: ich benutze inzwischen nur noch gläser in orange -  oakley hat sicher eine trendigere bezeichnung dafür. 
meine lassen sich in der sonne, im schatten und sogar nachts (insekten!) einwandfrei verwenden und damit hat die elendige wechselei ein ende.


----------



## Stue (6. August 2010)

Habe heute meine Jawbone erhalten. Ist toll verarbeitet inkl. super Case - bin gespannt, wie sie sich schlägt...


----------



## Floh (9. August 2010)

Ich bin über Volleyball bei Oakley gelandet. Beim Beachvolleyball kann man mit einer stabilen Oakley (M-Frame, Radar, alle mit durchgehendem Glas) einen Schmetterball mitten ins Gesicht kriegen und die Brille fliegt noch nicht mal vom Gesicht. Andere suchen nach so einer Aktion die Reste ihrer Brille vom Feld, so auch ich mit meiner ersten Billig-Sonnenbrille. Danach habe ich mir dann eine M-Frame gekauft.
Wenn ich zurückdenke wie vielen Gegnern ich oder mein Partner schon die Brille zerbombt haben, dann war die M-Frame ihr Geld auf jeden Fall schon wert. Abgesehen vom Verletzungsrisiko.
Ich habe damals 330 Mark bezahlt mit Black-Iridium Glas (eins der teureren). Und wie man an der Preisangabe sieht ist das schon eine Weile her und ich habe sie immer noch.

Mittlerweile besitzen meine Frau und ich bestimmt zwölf von den Dingern, aber die allermeisten haben wir auch nicht im Laden zum OVP gekauft. Viele bei ebay, einige aus USA mitgebracht. Dazu gehören Fives, Halfjackets, Bottlecaps, eine Radar, eine alte Eyejacket, M-Frame...

Ist eine Unverschämtheit dass die Dinger in D mehr in Euro kosten als in den USA in $.

Was die optische Qualität der Gläser und besonders die Polarisationsfilter-Qualität angeht kommt da keine andere Brille ran die ich bisher getragen habe.
Bei den Oakleys mit durchgehendem Glas ist auch die Rundumsicht phänomenal und speziell bei der M-Frame geht das Glas soweit um den Kopf herum dass einem auch von der Seite nichts in die Augen fliegen kann. Dafür sieht man damit aus wie ein Alien 

Mein Lieblings-Glas für sehr helle Tage ist Black Iridium, bei nicht ganz so starker Sonne Gold Iridium. Für M-Frame und Halfjacket habe ich noch orange Gläser für wenn´s schon fast dunkel ist. Bei den Lifestyle-Brillen (nicht für Sport ) habe ich ein paar mit braunen Iridium-Gläsern.

Auf dem Fahrrad trage ich gerne die Halfjacket, für Volleyball sitzen mir die Gläser nicht stabil genug. Bei einigen Oakleys ist die Belüftung sehr gut (M-Frame, Radar), andere neigen zum Beschlagen wenn die Brille sehr eng anliegt.

Eins meiner Gläser hat mal einen Riss bekommen, wurde gegen geringes Geld getauscht. Bei meiner ersten Oakley Eyejacket ist der Rahmen gebrochen (das war ein übliches Problem), den habe ich dann für 30 Euro neu bekommen weil er wirklich schon acht Jahre alt war.


----------



## Floh (9. August 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Hi, ich wende mich hier mal an die Kundige Brillen-Gemeinsschaft.
> Zur Zeit trage ich eine Alpina AirframeOne.
> Leider ist mir die Zu schmal. Besonders die Gläser, nach lägeren Fahrten mit teilweise recht hohen Geschwindigkeiten habe ich abends immer Augenschmerzen.
> Ich denke mir das das wirklich an den Zu kleinen Gläsern liegt und dann der Wind quasi auf mein Auge Drückt.
> ...



Hi erkan,
da hilft nur Anprobieren! Meiner Frau sitzt z.B. die M-Frame zu lose, die Radar ist mir an den Schläfen für längere Tragezeit zu eng. Es gibt da wirklich Modelle die größer und welche die kleiner ausfallen. Ich habe Kopfumfang 62 cm (Riesen-Murmel).
Bei einer meiner Oakleys habe ich mir die Bügel in der Firma im Salzbad (140°C) erhitzt und etwas weiter gebogen, seitdem sitzt sie tadellos. Polycarbonat wird leider (oder zum Glück) bei 100°C noch nicht weich, deswegen reicht heisses Wasser nicht.


----------



## erkan1984 (19. August 2010)

hui, ich hab mir bei Ebay eine Jawbone für günstig geschossen.
Die Schwarze mit Roten polarized und Persimmon Gläsern.
Die letzteren hab ich gestern abend in Wolkenverhangenem, Dämmerungslicht benutzt....
einsame Spitze. die kontraste sind viel besser un man sieht echt mehr...sind also nicht einfach nur "bunte" gläser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (19. August 2010)

Gude.

Möchte einer meine Jawbone haben? Super Brille aber auf einigen Fotos sehe ich mit der Brille aus wie Pup die Stubenfliege 
Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja per PN melden. Die Brille ist kaum getragen worden!
Das ist sie....


----------



## akay (24. August 2010)

Für alle, denen die Jawbone zu wuchtig ist, hat Oakley jetzt eine Alternative - die "Neue" heißt Split Jacket und hat denselben Wechselrahmenmechanismus wie die Jawbone. Sie ist deutlich zierlicher und eleganter, für mittlere bis breite Gesichter.





http://en-de.oakley.com/pd/6482

Ich habe eine in schwarz matt mit black iridium und G40 Gläsern, perfekt zum Radeln: keine Schweiß- oder Fettabdrücke von den Augenbrauen, perfekter Sitz (auch total verschwitzt), kommt mit zweitem Nasenbügel zur besseren Anpassung und im stabilen case.


----------



## Cawi (24. August 2010)

Gefällt mir irgendwie auch nicht wirklich...
Das stystem ist sicher von beiden sehr gut aber Optisch sind sie mir einfach nicht "fein" genug.
Da schon lieber eine Oil Rig


----------



## Loftone (26. August 2010)

Also ich hab seit 6 Jahren eine Oakley Splice, die einiges mitgemacht hat
(Dreckbeschuss, Runterfallen, Äste und Steinchen vom Auge abgewehrt, Salzwasser uvm und sieht immer noch fast wie neu aus.  In den ersten Wochen wollte die Silber-Beschichtung am Gestell abfaulen, die war owhl ein Produktionsfehler und wurde umgehend ersetzt.

Oakleys sind schön aber highly overrated was Preis-Leistung angeblangt.
Ich bin sicher ne NoName-Brille hätte das alles auch mitgemacht.
Auch sind viele Fakes um Umlauf sodass man diese Brillen besser im Fachhandel kauft oder einem gewerblichen Powerseller in der Ebucht


----------



## Radical_53 (26. August 2010)

Das ist eben der Unterschied, No Name hätte das nicht mitgemacht, geschweige denn von vorn herein so eine Qualität geboten.
Bei Oakley bezahlt man halt für alles mögliche, aber neben dem Namen und dem Design eben auch für die Qualität.

PS: Gegenfrage -> wenn man ohnehin denkt daß günstige Brillen dasselbe können, wieso kauft man dann eine deutlich teurere Brille?


----------



## -Wally- (26. August 2010)

Loftone schrieb:


> Also ich hab seit 6 Jahren eine Oakley Splice, die einiges mitgemacht hat
> (Dreckbeschuss, Runterfallen, Äste und Steinchen vom Auge abgewehrt, Salzwasser uvm und sieht immer noch fast wie neu aus.  In den ersten Wochen wollte die Silber-Beschichtung am Gestell abfaulen, die war owhl ein Produktionsfehler und wurde umgehend ersetzt.



Hi,

das wurde direkt ersetzt?  Oh! Auch nicht schlecht...meine treu gediente Splice hat das gleiche Leiden am oberen Rahmen, Handlungsbedarf habe ich da bislang nicht gesehen, weils nur auf der Rückseite ist und die Brille von vorne aber immer noch wie neu aussieht.

Die Preise sind definitiv zu hoch, da gebe ich Dir recht, aber die Dauerhaltbarkeit scheint bei den Teilen wirklich extrem zu hoch sein, dazu sitzen die einfach gut und die Gläser sind im Sonnenbrillenbereich eben das bislang beste was ich finden konnte, vorallem in Bezug auf Verzerrungsarmut (oder HDO wie Oakley es nennt). 
Schlagen könnte man Oakley nur dafür, dass sie gerade in jüngerer zeit viele Modelle raus gebracht haben die ohne diese "Unobtanium" Gummierung auskommen müssen.
Gerade die Splice ist ja so ein Modell, die einmal aufgesetzt sitzt als wäre sie aufs Gesicht geklebt und gerade Schweiss verbessert das noch, die Modelle ohne Gummierung, wie zum Beispiel meine Hijinx nerven da manchmal wenns schwitzig wird....

Bezüglich der Fakes: Stimmt, leider hatte ich auch schon eine derartige Erfahrung...habe eine Splice ersteigert und habe ein nach Chinaplastik stinkendes Billigbrilchen bekommen...naja...Strafanzeige und Ebay Käuferschutz haben es dann gerichtet...

gruß,
-Wally-


----------



## Radical_53 (26. August 2010)

Aber auch beim Preis kommt es doch drauf an was man haben möchte. Schon Jacket und Co. haben die hochwertigen Gläser und kosten oft keine 100$. Wenn man die Dinger hierzuland um UVP einkauft und dann noch die "Große mit Allem" nimmt stimmt es jedoch zweifelsohne, das ist richtig viel Geld was dann wandern geht.


----------



## ehrbus (26. August 2010)

Ich habe mir eine JAWBONE bei Paradies Optik machen lassen. Mein Problem ist, dass ich eine Gleitsichtbrille brauche, um das NAVI oder die Speisekarten auf den Hütten noch lesen kann. Ist ja auch ziemlich uncool, wenn ich zum Lesen die Brille abnehmen muss und alles sehen wie fertig ich schon bin. Leider bietet OAKLEY die JAWBONE nicht als Gleitsicht an. Ich wollte schon aufgeben. Doch dann habe ich einen brillianten Optiker in Hamburg gefunden für den nix zu schwer ist. Günter Harries von Paradies-Optik ist selber Alpencrosser und hat das Unmögliche wahr gemacht. Ich habe mir ein sattes Orange mit leichter Verspiegelung ausgesucht. Absolut keine Verzerrungen und der Nahbereich ist genau dort wo ich ihn brauche. Wenn ich die Brille aufsetzte ist es echtes Wellness für die Augen, völlig entspannt und hoch kontrastauflösend habe ich die schwierigsten Trails auf wie ab meistern können. Ich hätte nie vorher gedacht was eine gute Brille für Power ausmacht. Für mich war sie auch absolut den Preis-Wert.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Loftone (26. August 2010)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Das ist eben der Unterschied, No Name hätte das nicht mitgemacht, geschweige denn von vorn herein so eine Qualität geboten.
> Bei Oakley bezahlt man halt für alles mögliche, aber neben dem Namen und dem Design eben auch für die Qualität.
> 
> PS: Gegenfrage -> wenn man ohnehin denkt daß günstige Brillen dasselbe können, wieso kauft man dann eine deutlich teurere Brille?



Weil die mir gefallen hat und ich mir auch mal was gönnen wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## general-easy (26. August 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Habe gerade durch Zufall eine Seite gefunden die zurzeit sowohl Splitjacket als auch Jawbone ziemlich günstig verkauft.
Ansonsten eigentlich auch alle anderen Marken(Rudy, Adidas, Alpina, ...) im Sortiment.



www.gut-gucken.de

Gruß der General!


----------



## Supernova (27. August 2010)

:-O ob die das dürfen....


----------



## LB-Biker (29. August 2010)

Moin, ich will mir jetzt die O-Frame für DH und Dirtjump fahren holen und gleich dazu eine getönte Scheibe

Kann ich auch ne blaue oder orange nehmen oder ist nur die dunkelgraue getönt?

Ich finde Brillen durch die man von außen nicht schauen kann von der Optik her einfach besser und würde eig. ganzjährig also nicht nur im Winter mit getönten Scheiben fahren.

Daher bin ich mir net sicher ob ich mit der dunkelgrauen im Herbst oder generell an dunklen Tagen genug sehe.


MfG


----------



## MEGATEC (29. August 2010)

Loftone schrieb:


> Also ich hab seit 6 Jahren eine Oakley Splice, die einiges mitgemacht hat
> (Dreckbeschuss, Runterfallen, Äste und Steinchen vom Auge abgewehrt, Salzwasser uvm und sieht immer noch fast wie neu aus.  In den ersten Wochen wollte die Silber-Beschichtung am Gestell abfaulen, die war owhl ein Produktionsfehler und wurde umgehend ersetzt.
> 
> Oakleys sind schön aber highly overrated was Preis-Leistung angeblangt.
> ...








Hi ich habe auch eine OAKLEY SPLICE und auch meine hat in ihren 7 Jahren so einiges weggesteckt ohne den Geist auf zu geben. Meine anderen Sportbrillen haben das nicht geschafft !

Zu den Fakes - es gibt eine recht einfache Möglichkeit bei den SPLICE zu testen ob echt oder nicht :
Unter den Ohrengummis haben die "ECHTEN" SPLICE jeweils links und rechts ein ganz kleines L + R in einem Kreis !

*Das haben die Fakes nicht !*


Einfach die Gummis zurückschieben und wenns auf den Innenseiten Auftaucht dann ist sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit echt


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (21. Januar 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich mir eine dunkle SCheibe in meine O-frame mach?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...dceba96/s/Oakley-O-Frame-MX.html#var_95317424

Wie stark verdunkelt sich dadurch die Sicht (bei der schwarzen Scheibe)=?

*Gibts auch verspiegelte Gläser für die o-frame?*


----------



## stilo-olli (13. März 2011)

Hey,

ist ja mal ein super Thread 

Will mir demnächst ne Five Squared zulegen, leider gibts davon bei eBay UK keine, die mir zusagt und in DE sind die Preise ja n bisschen übertrieben.

Habe in diesem Thread öfters über CRC in England gelesen. Google hat mir aber leider nicht sagen können was das für ein Shop ist und wie die Website lautet.

Frage 1: Hat jemand von euch einen Link zu CRC?

Frage 2: Ich hätte gerne die Ice Iridium Gläser. Leider hat die kein Händler in der Umgebung da um zu testen. Sieht man denn dadurch wirklich "Blau" oder ist nur die Vorderseite der Gläser in Blau und man sieht "normal" dadurch. Sorry, weiß grad nicht wie ich es anders beschreiben soll 


Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 

Dnake Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (13. März 2011)

Bitte..... http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
Bestellt hab ich da aber noch nix....


----------



## stilo-olli (13. März 2011)

Na das ging ja fix, danke 

Leider gibts die gewünschte Oakley dort auch nicht. Dann muss es wohl oder übel eben doch ne Custom werden. Auch wenn ich mich mit dem Preis noch nicht richtig anfreunden kann 

Vielleicht kennt ja der ein oder andere noch Wge um evtl. günstiger an ne Custom in UK zu kommen?

Hab mal bei Youtube nach dem Unterschied Polarozed vs. Non-Polarized geschaut und folgendes Video dazu gefunden: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGj74MXGgMY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Polarized vs. Non Polarized Sunglasses for Fishing[/nomedia]

Ist der Unterschied bei den Oakley Brillen echt so groß zu Polarized? Ich finde das im Video die Polarized Gläser einen sehr orangenen Eindruck machen, oder kommt das nur verfälscht rüber? 
Wenn ja, dann werde ich meine Entscheidung bezüglich Polarized nochmals überdenken.


----------



## Brewmaster (13. März 2011)

Such Dir nen Laden wos die Brillen gibt, egal obs das Modell ist was Du möchtest, hauptsache es sind Oakley Glässer damit du mal einen Eindruck bekommst wie die sind. 
Habe selbst eine Polarized VR28 Black.... und da ist soweit ich kein Unterschied in der Tönung mit oder ohne Polarized, ist schon etwas her wo ich das getestet habe. Würde es auch wieder mit kaufen.

Billig gibts die Teile nur in den USA, evlt kennste ja jemand dort


----------



## Stromberg (14. März 2011)

stilo-olli schrieb:


> (...)
> Ist der Unterschied bei den Oakley Brillen echt so groß zu Polarized? Ich finde das im Video die Polarized Gläser einen sehr orangenen Eindruck machen, oder kommt das nur verfälscht rüber?
> Wenn ja, dann werde ich meine Entscheidung bezüglich Polarized nochmals überdenken.


Bezueglich des Kontrastes bzw. der Farbverfaelschung sollten keine Unterschiede sein. Bei gleicher Toenung faellt die polarisierte Scheibe etwas dunkler aus, da das Streulicht rausgefiltert wird.


----------



## palmilein (14. März 2011)

Die Polarisation macht im Glas circa 5-7% Absorbtion aus, je nach Qualität der Gläser ist ein Unterschied zum gleich gefärbten und getönten Glas kaum bis gar nicht bemerkbar.


----------



## cmg20 (25. März 2011)

stilo-olli schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ist ja mal ein super Thread
> 
> ...



Guck mal:
http://www.o-store.at/oakley-custom-fives-squared.html?options=cart

Custom, und 119,- mit deinen Ice Iridium Gläsern, das find ich für eine Oakley preislich wirklich sehr okay. Und den Laden kann ich sehr empfehlen, ist mein Optiker hier vor Ort. Ich hab meine Radar nicht direkt von dort, aber der Chefoptiker vom O-Store ist auch der Chef meines Optikerladens, und die hängen Oakley-Vertriebsmäßig irgendwie zusammen... soll jetzt allerdings ausdrücklich keine Werbung sein, ich hab mit denen ansonsten rein gar nix zu tun!

Zu den Gläsern kann ich leider nix sagen, hab auch die VR28 Polarized...


----------



## rfgs (31. März 2011)

servus !

folgendes thema:
ich hab seit jahren beim trails heizen das problem,dass mir meine augen tränen(quasi blindflug; vornehmlich bei kurzen bergabstücken) und ich garantiert jede mücke einsammel die mir vor meine augen fliegt !
ich trag sonnenbrillen grundsätzlich nicht und selbige gehören bei mir auch nicht zum "lifestyle".
ich hab in den letzten jahren bei vielen fachgeschäften einige dutzend brillen probiert und ich hatte bei wirlich ALLEN das kaufverhindernde problem,daß
mein nasenrücken zu breit ist und alle zu hoch sitzen!
nachdem ich mir gestern wiedermal obige probleme eingfangen hab und ichs echt leid bin,wollte ich von euch wissen und ich bin um jede hilfe dankbar,ob es oakley brillen gibt die eine WEITE nasenauflage haben!?
optisch gefallen mir durchgehende rahmen wie zbsp:
http://www.o-store.at/five-squared-brown-tortoise-12-972.html

http://www.o-store.at/fives-polished-black-03-365.html

oder von der konkurrenz

http://www.smithoptics.com/products/#/Sunglasses/Interlock/

hier nur die spoiler und trace

ich bin da wirklich um jede hilfe dankbar,da diese plaste dinger ja einiges kosten und ich ansonsten bei brillen auch nicht so den durchblick  hab.

grüße

roland


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. März 2011)

Gibt es bei dir keinen Laden, der die Oakley Modelle vorrÃ¤tig hat?
Die Fives Squared ist jedenfalls nicht auÃergewÃ¶hnlich breit. Aber die kann man gÃ¼nstig bekommen, ich habe meine fÃ¼r 56â¬ bekommen  Weiter kann ich dir nicht helfen...


----------



## rfgs (31. März 2011)

gute idee,aber die haben nur so die lifestyle strassen mode,wenns ans eingemachte geht und man was vom radeln/trailsheizen erzählt und man noch das problem mit der nase hat dann beißts aus 

aber danke schon mal für den tipp mit der fives squared ! ich glaub die hatte ich schon mal probiert !


----------



## cmg20 (4. April 2011)

Hab leider leider auch einen breiten Nasenrücken, meine Radar passt mir aber gut... da kommt auch bei schnellen und steilen Abfahrten mit MTB oder Rennrad kaum bis gar kein Wind an die Augen. Und mir tränen sie auch sehr gerne.... Das kommt gar nicht vor, nicht ansatzweise. Wie die anderen Modelle in dem Bereich geschnitten sind, kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrJerwain (6. April 2011)

Crowbar MX passt wie angegossen


----------



## Monte_Cassino (8. April 2011)

Also für mich gibt es nix besseres als eine Oakley. Sie hatte mir in Afghanistan mein Augenlicht gerettet wo der Splitter angeflogen kam und seither nur noch Oakley, auch zum radeln, man weiß ja nie was so angeflogen kommt


----------



## cycophilipp (14. April 2011)

erklärt mich für verrückt - ich hab 28 O's  

zwei davon haben mir bisher wohl je einen krassen Augenschaden erspart, einmal voll aufs Gesicht bei nem verpatztem Double gefallen - Glas zerkratzt, Gesicht auch (kein Fullface - damals, '96 war das un-"in"), aber Glas (und auch der Rahmen) ganz, Augen auch, Brille war auch noch auf der Nase.
Zweites mal beim garten-arbeiten beim nicht-mehr-daran-denken, dass ein Kunstwerk aus Stahl (so rostige Skulptur) über meinem Kopf war - mit dem Auge voll gegen einen Spitz - Glas zerkratzt, aber Glas ganz, Augen auch.

Auf eine O bin ich mal draufgetreten - Glas einsetzen, Bügel einschnappen, wieder weiter Freude dran haben.

Nix mehr anderes, ich hoffe meine Sammlung hält ein Leben lang *G*

mehrere andere Brillen (keine O's) sind mir in den letzten Jahren kaputtgegangen, Rahmen gebrochen usw.


----------



## Deleted 208699 (15. April 2011)

Zwei Fragen hätte ich in petto:

- Welche Oakley eignet sich denn für schmale Gesichter?
- Gibt es Korrekturgläser auch als Transitions oder verspiegelt?


----------



## Oberfranke (15. April 2011)

Schoengeist schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen hätte ich in petto:
> 
> - Welche Oakley eignet sich denn für schmale Gesichter?
> - Gibt es Korrekturgläser auch als Transitions oder verspiegelt?



Also für ein schmales Gesicht empfehle ich Dir die Half Jacket.
Fahre selbst diese Brille und bin vollends begeistert davon


----------



## Deleted 208699 (15. April 2011)

Schaut gut aus! Gibt es bei den GlÃ¤serformen normal/XLJ einen funktionalen Unterschied oder ist dieser rein Ã¤sthetischer Natur? Mir gefallen die XLJ nÃ¤mlich besser â¦

Was noch wichtiger ist, ist diese Brille auch mit photochromatischen KorrekturglÃ¤sern lieferbar?

Glaube die wird es!


----------



## Oberfranke (15. April 2011)

Schoengeist schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus! Gibt es bei den Gläserformen normal/XLJ einen funktionalen Unterschied oder ist dieser rein ästhetischer Natur? Mir gefallen die XLJ nämlich besser
> 
> Was noch wichtiger ist, ist diese Brille auch mit photochromatischen Korrekturgläsern lieferbar?
> 
> Glaube die wird es!



Der Unterschied bei den Gläsern ist nur die Form. Bei den XLJ dürfte etwas weniger Wind ans Auge kommen da sie unten eben etwas eckiger "größer" sind. Ich habe die normalen weil diese mir besser gefallen.
Zu den Korrekturgläsern kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Icono (16. April 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für eine goggle das ist? Meine O-Frame ist kleiner und an den Seiten ist immer ein Stückchen Luft, was doof aussieht

http://lp1.pinkbike.org/p4pb3542318/p4pb3542318.jpg


----------



## Jogi (16. April 2011)

Schoengeist schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus! Gibt es bei den Gläserformen normal/XLJ einen funktionalen Unterschied oder ist dieser rein ästhetischer Natur? Mir gefallen die XLJ nämlich besser
> 
> Was noch wichtiger ist, ist diese Brille auch mit photochromatischen Korrekturgläsern lieferbar?
> 
> Glaube die wird es!



ich hab die Flak Jacket mit Transition Gläsern (mit optischer Korrektur)
Das Teil ist nur Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 208699 (16. April 2011)

Ist die ähnlich schmal wie die Half Jacket? Würdest Du mal ein Foto posten, wie sich die Korrekturgläser optisch im Gestell so machen?


----------



## -Wally- (21. April 2011)

Moin!

Das ist 'ne Crowbar MX auf dem Bild.



Icono schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was für eine goggle das ist? Meine O-Frame ist kleiner und an den Seiten ist immer ein Stückchen Luft, was doof aussieht
> 
> http://lp1.pinkbike.org/p4pb3542318/p4pb3542318.jpg


----------



## thomas_p (21. April 2011)

stilo-olli schrieb:


> Will mir demnächst ne Five Squared zulegen, leider gibts davon bei eBay UK keine, die mir zusagt und in DE sind die Preise ja n bisschen übertrieben.



bisschen spät entdeckt, aber als besitzer dieser oder einer ziemlich identisch aussehenden brille (fives 3.0 war wohl die bezeichnung beim kauf vor ein paar jahren): zum sportlichen radfahren nicht unbedingt geeignet!
die bügel sind recht kurz im vergleich zu z.b. M-frame und nicht gummiert, sondern glatt. bei ordentlichen stössen könnte die einem schon vom kopf fliegen. mir ist sie mal auf hartboden gefallen, da sprang gleich ein O aus dem rahmen . liess sich allerdings anstandslos wieder reindrücken. 
ich benutze sie als meine alltags-sonnenbrille.


----------



## machero (18. Juli 2011)

Weiss jemand wo man zur Zeit _günstig_ eine Oakley Radar schiessen kann?
Sicherlich irgendwo in UK, oder?

Der eine UK-Webshop der hier mal genannt wurde, führt aber leider keine Oakley-Brillen mehr. 
Auf eBay.uk hab ich schon geguckt, aber da gibts bei selben Modellen heftigste Preisunterschiede, und deswegen bin ich etwas  unsicher ob die günstigen Angebote wirklich Original sind 

Hab hier noch einen Shop wo die Brillen relativ günstig sind, aber leider nur sehr kleine Auswahl. Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch n besseren Tip?

http://www.life-cycles.co.uk/eyewear/oakley clearance/page2


----------



## Grinse_Kuchen (19. Juli 2011)

Evtl ganz normal bei den Bikeshops schauen weiß nicht ob das was bringt, aber versuchen kann mans ja mal


----------



## Kor74 (13. August 2011)

Hallo,
Ich hab da mal ne peinliche frage.
Ich hab letztens mir mal einen jawbone zugelegt und wollte die anderen Nasenpads drauf stecken, aber das mit dem austauschen klappt nicht so gut. Ich bekomme sie nicht raus. Wie kann ich die Nasenpads wechseln ohne grossen Kraftaufwand.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rupsk0 (14. August 2011)

Habe eine Flak Jacket, allerdings finde ich die normalen Gläser etwas ungünstig, da unterhalb des Glases ein ziemlicher Luftstrom an meine Augen kommt. Daher würde ich gerne Flak Jacket XLJ Transition Gläser einsetzen. 

Bitte um einen Tipp, wo ich die vergleichsweise günstig herbekommen könnte


----------



## Cawi (15. August 2011)

bucht.


----------



## Al_Borland (18. August 2011)

Mal ne Frage ans Schwarmhirn. Kennt jemand ne Quelle für Oakley Ersatzteile, die auch Earsocks für alte Minute-Modelle anbietet? Im Netz finde ich nur orangene und blaue, ich bräuchte aber idealerweise braune. Notfalls gingen auch transparente oder schwarze. Jemand ne Idee? Der nächste Oakley Vault ist leider 130km entfernt.


----------



## Jocki (19. August 2011)

Seit oakley nicht mehr oakley sondern Luxottica ist, könnt das schwierig bis kompliziert werden. Also auf zum nächsten Optiker mit oakley im Programm und den beim Deutschlandvertrieb anrufen lassen, damit die in Italien anrufen, ob die noch was im Lager finden - und anschließend warten und warten und warten....


----------



## Al_Borland (19. August 2011)

So oder so ähnlich habe ich es befürchtet. Ich nehme dann mal die Funke in die Hand und ...


----------



## machero (19. August 2011)

Jocki schrieb:


> Seit oakley nicht mehr oakley sondern Luxottica ist,...


----------



## gtbiker (19. August 2011)

http://www.luxottica.com/en/brands/house_brands/index.html#oakley


----------



## palmilein (19. August 2011)

Hat schon seine Gründe, warum etliche Augenoptiker OAKLEY aus dem Sortiment genommen haben...


----------



## Comvar (8. September 2011)

palmilein schrieb:


> Hat schon seine Gründe, warum etliche Augenoptiker OAKLEY aus dem Sortiment genommen haben...



Kennt von euch einer dieses Model und kann was zu sagen?







Auf Preisgenail.de gibt es dieses Modul über nen Deal für knapp 50. Lohnt sich das, euere Meinung nach?


----------



## Al_Borland (8. September 2011)

Das sieht mir nicht wie Oakley aus. Schon alleine die Nasenpolster... AuÃerdem ist es gerendert und keine Fotografie.

â¬dit: Oakley Liv heiÃt se, und es gibt sie wirklich. Wie ne Oakley sieht se trotzdem nicht aus! Irgendwie billig in der Aufmachung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (8. September 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Das sieht mir nicht wie Oakley aus. Schon alleine die Nasenpolster... Außerdem ist es gerendert und keine Fotografie.
> 
> dit: Oakley Liv heißt se, und es gibt sie wirklich. Wie ne Oakley sieht se trotzdem nicht aus! Irgendwie billig in der Aufmachung.



Gerenderte Fotos gibts von Oakley zu Hauf... ja eben sogar auf deren eigener Homepage, also von daher kein Anhaltspunkt 

Die Brille hatte ich bereits in den Händen, ist relativ massive Legierung und eine Damenfassung. Damen Fashion um genauer zu sein. Für 50 EUR sicherlich ein Schnäppchen, aber selber tragen als Kerl wohl eher weniger


----------



## Alchemist82 (9. September 2011)

Comvar schrieb:


> Kennt von euch einer dieses Model und kann was zu sagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




--- Also ich habe mir für meinen Sommerurlaub eine Sonnenbrille über einen Deal (zufällig auch bei Preisgenial.de ) gekauft. Wenn man eine hochwertige Brille haben möchte, ist das eine super sache!

Ich kann es nur empfelen


----------



## ski-grexi (9. September 2011)

Übelst !!
Bei Materialfehler und gebrochenem Bügel ohne Fremdeinwirkung haben die mir doch glatt 30 % auf eine Neue angeboten!?
Bügel geben sie mir keinen ???
Hää???


----------



## Al_Borland (9. September 2011)

Wie alt? Beweislastumkehr usw.


----------



## Jeanete (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab meine Oakley jetzt schon seit einigen Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme mit ihr. Erst am letzten WE ist sie mir beim Radfahren wieder runtergefallen und hat nicht einen Kratzer gehabt. Hab sie mir vorher auf der Sonnenbrilen Shop Seite angeschaut und dort wurde sie empfohlen. Das nenne ich Qualität


----------



## Ligui (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute ich bin neu hier. Bin sonst im Rennrad Forum aktiv. Bei meiner suche zu Oakley bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
Ich möchte mir ne Flak Jacket mit Korrekturgläsern kaufen und bin unsicher welche Gläser ich nehmen soll.
Mein Optiker hat mir die Brille für 355 Euro bzw. 385 Euro mit speziell geschliffenen Gläsern angeboten. Diese sollen geringere Verzerrungen haben als die Standard Variante für 355 Euro.
Kennt sich jemand von Euch mit den zwei Glasvarianten aus,und sind die Gläser zu 385 Euro wirklich besser?
Gruß.Lindo


----------



## chrisskate (5. Januar 2012)

was haltet ihr von der Oakley Crowbar MX Goggle ? jemand damit schon erfahrung ?


----------



## tremoradelterra (6. Januar 2012)

ich hab 7 oakleys aus den jahren 93-95 und die liegen alle in der glasvitrine )..zum fahren hab ich eine von apollo optik für 30 e, die is auch wunderbar!!!


----------



## Erich17 (6. Januar 2012)

Wie ich bereits im Post #94 geschrieben habe, trage ich seit über 20 Jahren OAKLEY Brillen - mittlerweile 17 Stück. 3 davon mit Korrekturgläsern von Oakley. Da aber der Preis hierfür sich um die 400 bewegt, werde ich mich demnächst mal über die Adidas Evil Eye beraten lassen.
Da gibt es die Möglichkeit von Clip In's oder auch kompletten Korrekturgläsern sogar als Gleitsicht - das wurde mir als Erstinfo bei Sport Scheck mitgeteilt. Und das ganze VIEL billiger als bei Oakley.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (6. Januar 2012)

Daß es billiger als bei Oakley geht war bekannt und wohl schon immer so.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. März 2012)

tremoradelterra schrieb:


> ich hab 7 oakleys aus den jahren 93-95 und die liegen alle in der glasvitrine )..zum fahren hab ich eine von apollo optik für 30 e, die is auch wunderbar!!!





noch einer wie ich...zum Fahren taugt sogar die von Lidl mit Wechselgläsern. Die Oakleys bleiben gut behütet - einzig die Mars (keine Bikebrille) darf ab und zu mal raus


----------



## cycophilipp (2. März 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> noch einer wie ich...zum Fahren taugt sogar die von Lidl mit Wechselgläsern. Die Oakleys bleiben gut behütet - einzig die Mars (keine Bikebrille) darf ab und zu mal raus



? Seid ihr bekloppt????? Lass Dir mal nen Ast in die Lidl-Brille reinballern, dann hat lieber meine O nen Kratzer, aber meine Augen nicht.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. März 2012)

Basst scho. Manchmal löst einer der Bekloppten seine Sammlung auf, und man kommt günstig an alte Oakleys ran.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. März 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Basst scho. Manchmal löst einer der Bekloppten seine Sammlung auf, und man kommt günstig an alte Oakleys ran.



Das ist ja leider nicht so...es lösen ja ab und zu paar "Bekloppte" ihre Sammlung auf und ich will meine dann erweitern...aber schau Dir mal die Preisentwicklung über längere Zeit an...sie werden immer teurer statt günstiger Eine "Over the top" hab ich noch für 85 Euro bekommen...heute stehen regelmäßig 200 in ebay. Auch ne Mars gibts nie mehr unter 100 Euro...

....und die Äste in die ich reinfahre gehören wenn schon in die Kategorie "Brett vorm Kopp"...da isses egal ob Oakley, Lidl oder sonstwas und ein kleines Ästchen, das ins Auge passen würde, kann auch ne Lidl Brille abhalten. Die reicht gegen Sonne, Steinschlag und tieffliegendes Ungeziefer allesmal


----------



## cycophilipp (4. März 2012)

ich sag nur - Twenty XX Ruby - mittlerweile über 100 Euro in eBay - ich hab noch eine und eine als Ersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opatov (26. März 2012)

Hat jemand die Oakley Radar? Wie sind die Bügel befestigt? Haben die ein Schraube? Oder könnte mir jemand ein gutes foto von der Unterseite des Gelenks machen?


----------



## Cawi (26. März 2012)

sind nicht geschraubt, soweit ich es erkennen kann mit einem plastikstift befestigt.
foto ja, aber nur handy..


----------



## Cawi (26. März 2012)

so, hier die Bilder..
Nummer 1 zeigt nur die Unterseite, nummer 2 aus leicht frontaler Perspektive mit eingeklapptem Bügel.


----------



## Opatov (26. März 2012)

Das ging ja mal schnell.. Vielen Dank!


----------



## MABUMG (3. April 2012)

Ich habe seit Jahren eine Oakley Monster Dog. Egal ob beim Skifahren, Biken oder einfach am Strand chillen, das Ding ist einfach gut.
Ich habe die mal beim Skifahren verloren und mein Nachfolger ist drÃ¼ber gefahren, machte der aber nichts, nur ein kleiner Krazer am BÃ¼gel.
Ich trage beim Sport nur noch Oakley!

Sicher hÃ¤lt eine Brille von Aldi, Lidl, Netto und Co auch die KÃ¤ferchen und Fliegen aus dem Auge, aber die KontrastschÃ¤rfe und Bruchfestigkeit erreichen die Dinger niemals. Daher kommt doch auch der Preis zustande, auch wenn man den einen oder anderen â¬ fÃ¼r den Lifestyle und die Marketingabteilung mitbezahlt. Mir ist das egal!


----------



## AnTh (4. April 2012)

Da ich eine Brille mit Stärke brauche, die also immer beim Radfahren tragen muss, habe ich ziemlich viele Brillen probe getragen und gefahren.
Habe mich dann für eine Rudy Project Zyon entschieden. Oakley Brillen haben sich für mich irgendwie billig und instabil angefühlt. So nach Plastik halt. Ist natürlich nur ein subjectives Empfinden.
Man sollte auf jeden fall verschiedene Brillen probe Tragen bevor man sich entscheidet.


----------



## Newmi (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle Oakley-Besitzer!
Ich bin kurz vor dem Kauf einer Scalpel! Aber ich habe ein kleines Problemchen: Ich hÃ¤tte gerne die "Ruby-Iridium", aber die gibt es nur im Custom-Programm, und da wÃ¤ren es um die 160â¬! 
Die Casey-Stoner-Edition, welche auch in die engere Wahl kommt, gibt es mit den "Fire-Iridium"-GlÃ¤sern! Jetzt kann ich aber auf Produktbildern groÃ keinen farblichen Unterschied zwischen den GlÃ¤sern erkennen, auÃer wenn man die GlÃ¤ser auf der Replacement-Seite anschaut! Da ist das "Fire-Iridium" aber so gelb/grÃ¼n-verspiegelt!
Hat da jemand eigene Bilder der beiden GlÃ¤ser??

GruÃ Newmi


----------



## Einsteincrew (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
weiss jemand, ob die Oakley Half Jacket 2.0 XL auch wirklich XL ist, also etwas breiter gebaut? Auf der Homepage finde ich dazu keine informationen.
Auf den Bilder ist der einzige Unterschied zwischen der XL und normalen Version die Form der Gläser.

MfG
Robert


----------



## klasse08-15 (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Oakley Fives in grau. Eine top Brille, nach 4 Jahren aber schon mit einigen Gebrauchsspuren. Ich habe hier in den USA mal ein bisschen durch die Vitrinen gestöbert, nichts wirklich passendes gefunden. Die meisten Brillen sind höher oder breiter geschnitten. Für meinen Kopf wenig vorteilhaft, die Fives ist von der Form her für mich nah am Ideal (sollte es sowas geben).

Kennt jemand eine ähnliche Brille aus der heutigen Kollektion? Vielleicht haben die Händler hier auch nur ein begrenztes Angebot. Leider habe ich in den richtigen Oakleyshops nicht so genau hingesehen und komme da auch nicht mehr hin.

Gruß klasse


----------



## Moga (1. Oktober 2012)

Habe mich jetzt endlich entschieden, eine Fahrradbrille, zu kaufen. Da kam mir dann gleich die Firma Oakley in den Sinn, aber billig sind sie ja nicht gerade. Lohnt es sich so viel für eine Oakley auszugeben oder gibt es günstige Alternativen die von der Qualität ähnlich sind? 

Werden sollte es diese: Oakley Radarlock Path Infrared / Clear Black Iridium Photochromic Vented

Wichtig sind mir die Photochromic Gläser. Sind die von anderen Firmen auch so gut oder sogar besser/schlechter? 

Bin leider total unentschlossen und weiss nicht ob sich soeine Investition lohnt....

Hoffe ihr könnt mir bei der Entscheidung etwas helfen...


MFG  Moga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (1. Oktober 2012)

Vented muss nicht sein. Normale Sweep-Gläser tun's genauso.

Generell zu Oakley: Ich möchte meine drei Brillen von dem Hersteller nicht missen müssen (  ). Sehr kratzfest, stabil und schick obendrein. Ersatzteile gibt's auch nachzukaufen. Der relativ hohe Preis ist m.E. schon gerechtfertigt.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mit der Freizeitbrille inzwischen 4 Brillen von Oakley im Einsatz. Mein Fazit: Sitzen und funktionieren perfekt, Gläser sehr kratzfest und optisch sehr gut.

Und ein Crash-Replacement gibt es auch.


----------



## flametop (1. Oktober 2012)

<-- noch ein rundum zufriedener Oakley-Bessitzer.


----------



## dinamo79 (2. Oktober 2012)

Über die Brillen und deren Qualität muss man wohl kaum diskutieren, ob man hingegen bereit ist die Preise zu zahlen muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Ich habe bisher 3 "normale" Sonnenbrillen (Minute 2, Jawbone Alinghi und noch eine) und eine Goggle von Oakley, eine weitere Goggle wird wohl noch demnächst hinzukommen, bin mit allen mehr als zufrieden.
Die Optik gerade bei meinen zwei Polarized Modellen ist genial - sicher können das andere Hersteller auch, aber nach anderen war ja nicht gefragt.

Als ich die bisher für mich teuerste Oakley gekauft habe und diese nicht im Netz, sondern beim Händler/Optiker kaufen wollte, wurde mir erklärt, dass viele Optiker vom Oakley-Zug abspringen, was jedoch hauptsächlich am neuen Besitzer (Oakley wurde 2007 von einem italienischen Unternehmen gekauft) und deren Vertriebsstrukturen läge.


Kann mich folglich auch einreihen und Oakleys empfehlen! 



P.S. Apropos hoher Preis bzw. stabiler Wert: was denkt ihr sind Kriterien dafür, dass eine Oakley wertstabil bleibt?


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Oktober 2012)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> ... P.S. Apropos hoher Preis bzw. stabiler Wert: was denkt ihr sind Kriterien dafür, dass eine Oakley wertstabil bleibt?


DAS (also diese Tatsache) hingegen halte ich für irrational.


----------



## Geißlein (2. Oktober 2012)

Es ist noch keine zwei Wochen her, da habe ich mir wieder eine Oakley zugelegt, genauer gesagt die Jupiter Squared Black/ink mit 00 Red Iridium Polarized Gläsern.
Super Brille und perfekter Sitz.
Oakley hat meiner Meinung nach die besten Gläser (was die optische Sicht anbelangt)
Für mich steht fest, dass ich auf jedenfall wieder zu Oakley greifen werde


----------



## flametop (2. Oktober 2012)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Es ist noch keine zwei Wochen her, da habe ich mir wieder eine Oakley zugelegt, genauer gesagt die Jupiter Squared Black/ink mit 00 Red Iridium Polarized Gläsern.
> Super Brille und perfekter Sitz.
> Oakley hat meiner Meinung nach die besten Gläser (was die optische Sicht anbelangt)
> Für mich steht fest, dass ich auf jedenfall wieder zu Oakley greifen werde



Dito


----------



## Maas89 (2. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab die Oakley Gascan zum biken auf und das funktioniert super


----------



## dinamo79 (2. Oktober 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> DAS (also diese Tatsache) hingegen halte ich für irrational.



Ich habe mir meine Oakleys ja auch nicht mit der Absicht einer "Wertanlage" zugelegt  aber scheinbar gibt es ja vereinzelte Modelle, die  noch nahezu zum ursprünglichen Preis weggehen, auch wenn sie nicht mehr aktuell sind.

Und da hätte mich nur interessiert, welche Faktoren da eine Rolle spielen (Auflage, Kultstatus, Preis, etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (2. Oktober 2012)

Wie immer quasi -> Modelle die nicht mehr gebaut werden, etwas Besonderes waren und schon ursprünglich eher teuer waren.
Die ganzen Metall-Modelle von Oakley gehen z.B. immer noch recht gut (und sind auch nach wie vor tolle Brillen!).


----------



## flametop (3. Oktober 2012)

die metallrahmen sind zum sport allerdings weniger geeignet. schwere stahlrahmen (am bike) fährt aus gutem grund ja auch kaum noch jemand.


----------



## Max HBS (3. Oktober 2012)

Wie kommt es eigentlich, das im Sport bereich die Firma Oakley so stark vertreten ist, wo sie doch, wenn man Optiker fragt oder auf Optiker Messen schaut, sehr mager sind und in ihrer Qualität anderen doch hinter her hängen.


----------



## flametop (3. Oktober 2012)

oakley stellen gar keine gläser mit stärke her


----------



## dinamo79 (3. Oktober 2012)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Wie immer quasi -> Modelle die nicht mehr gebaut werden, etwas Besonderes waren und schon ursprünglich eher teuer waren.
> Die ganzen Metall-Modelle von Oakley gehen z.B. immer noch recht gut (und sind auch nach wie vor tolle Brillen!).


 
Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich eine meiner Brillen entwickelt, ist angeblich eine Limited Edition, wobei ich keine Angaben zur Auflage gefunden habe.
Zum Biken trage ich sie jedoch nie, da eignet sich die Jawbone bzw. die Goggle doch besser! 

@_Max HBS_:
Das Oakleys in der Qualität hinterher hängen, halte ich für ein Gerücht, die "Unkaputtbarkeit" der Gläser ist bekannt und die Optik durch die Gläser finde ich auch genial.
Wie zuvor geschrieben hat sich das Image der Oakleys bei den Optikern selbst eher durch den angeblich schlechten Vertrieb des italienischen Dachkonzerns gewandelt, was jedoch mitnichten an der Qualität der Brillen liegt.
Der Optiker bei dem ich meine kaufte bedauerte sehr, dass er sie aus dem Programm genommen hat, aber die anscheinend restriktiven Vorgaben wollen die meisten Optiker nicht hinnehmen.

(Bin weder selbst noch Optiker, noch kenne ich viele, ich gebe somit nur die Meinung der paar wenigen wieder, mit denen ich auf der Suche nach der einen Brille gesprochen habe.)


----------



## flametop (3. Oktober 2012)

um weiterhin oakleys vertreiben zu dürfen müssen die händler gewisse mindestmengen abnehmen. das ist oftmals, gerade für kleinere händer, nicht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinamo79 (3. Oktober 2012)

flametop schrieb:


> um weiterhin oakleys vertreiben zu dürfen müssen die händler gewisse mindestmengen abnehmen. das ist oftmals, gerade für kleinere händer, nicht möglich.


 
Unter anderem das wurde mir auch gesagt und auch, dass sie das Oakley-Gestell wohl getrennt/gesondert von anderen Herstellern präsentieren müssen - bei meinem Optiker standen die zwei Oakley-Glasregale quasi mitten im Laden und zentral gegenüber dem Eingang, bei einem anderen auch gleich im Eingangsbereich und auch immer in Glasregalen, nie inmitten anderer an Wänden.


----------



## palmilein (3. Oktober 2012)

Max HBS schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eigentlich, das im Sport bereich die Firma Oakley so stark vertreten ist, wo sie doch, wenn man Optiker fragt oder auf Optiker Messen schaut, sehr mager sind und in ihrer Qualität anderen doch hinter her hängen.


Moin moin, 
die Gründe sind etwas vielfältiger und ich versuch mich mal so kurz wie möglich zu halten: 

- Oakley wird, wie schon hier richtig geschrieben, vom italienischen Konzern Luxottica vertrieben. Luxottica hat bei Messen eine etwas eigenartigere Politik und ist selbst auf den großen Messen oftmals nur spärlich vertreten, bzw. zeigt nur einen kleinen Teil des Produktforlio. Das war zumindest die letzten Jahr so. Bei der diesjährigen Opti (größte Optiker Messe in D) Anfang Januar waren sie aber mit Oakley relativ groß vertreten.

- Qualitativ ist oakley okay, aber über das P/L-Verhältnis kann jeder streiten wie er will 
Das Design auch vergütet werden muss, ist keine Frage, und Oakley lässt sich sein massives product placement und Sponsoring von etlichen Sportlern, Künstlern usw. natürlich auch darüber refinanzieren. 
Neben RayBan wird mit Oakley mMn. das massivste product placement bei Brillen überhaupt betrieben.

- Nebst der eigentlichen Qualität des Produkts, zählt in der Augenoptik natürlich auch die Qualität des Service rund herum. Wenn man beispielsweise auf Ersatzteile lange warten muss, oder man lange in der Telefonstrippe hängt, dann ist das natürlich ein schlechterer Service und verallgemeinert kann man sagen, dass es schlechtere Qualität im Vergleich zu anderen Firmen ist. Da hat sicher jeder eigene und andere Erfahrungen gemacht, aber ein Gros berichtet eben vor allem hier von Problemen im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern. 

- Die genannten Mindestabnahmemengen sind so auch richtig. Das erschwert eben, wie geschrieben, gerade für kleinere Augenoptikergeschäfte hier Oakley ins Programm zu nehmen bzw. wirkt sich aufs Image negativ aus. 

- Oakley findet man aber auch stark bei Nicht-Augenoptikern und daher verliert natürlich die Marke an Attraktivität für Augenoptiker. Da meist die Beratung spärlicher als beim Augenoptiker (ich will das nicht verallgemeinern, aber ist meine Erfahrung) ausfällt, kann natürlich auch der Kostenfaktor gesenkt werden und die Brillen sind günstiger als bei der Nasenfahrradschmiede. Aber das muss nicht sein und wie gesagt, will da lange nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.




			
				flametop schrieb:
			
		

> oakley stellen gar keine gläser mit stärke her


Öhm, nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand, wird sehr wohl von Oakley ein Teil der Kollektion verglast. Eben sogar in den bekannten Oakley Farben und Verspiegelungen (vllt nicht alles, aber dennoch ein gewisser Teil)


----------



## Radical_53 (3. Oktober 2012)

@flametop: Hat auch keiner behauptet oder? Die XX Modelle waren sehr schwer, es gab allerdings auch deutlich leichtere Modelle mit Titanrahmen. Auch nicht perfekt zum Sport geeignet aber keineswegs schwer.

Die Sache mit der Qualität wurde mir auch mal von einem Optiker erzählt. Ich denke es hängt dann eher mit Vertriebswegen, Margen und dem Aufwand zusammen als der Qualität selbst.


----------



## Pig-Mint (3. Oktober 2012)

Max HBS schrieb:


> ... wenn man Optiker fragt oder auf Optiker Messen schaut, sehr mager sind und in ihrer Qualität anderen doch hinter her hängen.



Wenn ich dem, was du geschrieben hast glauben kann, dann hat mir mein Optiker letztes Jahr eine qualitativ schlechte Sonnenbrille verkauft.
Das Geschäft ist sehr gut und auch sehr bekannt hier bei uns in der Region. Die Beratung ist fast unschlagbar.
Oakley, RayBan, Adidas und Rudy-Project gehörten zum Sortiment, darunter auch noch andere Marken.
Ich schaute mich um und verlangte von der Optkerin eine "gute Sonnenbrille" ohne mich auf eine Marke festzulegen.
Sie führte mich gleich zu den Oakley Brillen.
Ich probierte auch welche von Adidas aus, aber die Qualität des Glases konnte leider mit einer Oakley da nicht mithalten.
Mittlerweile habe ich zwei Sonnenbrillen von Oakley und kann nicht behaupten, dass Oakley anderen qualitativ hinterher sind.


----------



## Apnea (3. Oktober 2012)

Oakley taugt. Auch im Servicefall kann ich (bislang erst einmal vorgekommen) nur positives berichten. Der neue Bügel war innerhalb von drei Werktagen bei meinem Optiker. 

Was Mindestabnahmemengen und gesonderte Präsentierung angeht, so stimmt das. Und der Oakley-Vertreter kommt schön in regelmäßigen Abständen vorbei und füllt den Ständer auch immer komplett auf. 
Desweiteren,... oft bieten je nach Größe der Stadt nur einer oder eine handvoll Optiker Oakley als offizieller Händler an. Das liegt aber nicht an Oakley, sondern an den Optikern. Die Marke zieht halt Kundschaft an. Da würde ich als Optiker auch nicht wollen, daß sämtliche Konkurrenten in meiner Gegend ebenfalls Oakley anbieten. Mein Optiker hat sich von Oakley getrennt, nachdem sie angefangen haben den Optiker von gegenüber ebenfalls zu beliefern. 

Ach ja; Oakley bietet ab Werk geschliffene Gläser an. Taugt. Das Problem dabei ist der Preis. 
Ich hab vor einer Woche eine Oakley Ten gekauft. Mich haben die Gläser (Kunststoff von Hoya, Dünnschliff, Anti-Kratz-beschichtet, 95% Grautönung, -3,5 Dioptrien je Seite, leichte Hornhautkrümmung) knappe 140 Euro gekostet. Die gleichen Gläser von Oakley direkt hätten mich 420 Euro gekostet.


----------



## 230691 (3. Oktober 2012)

Heyho zusammen,

Hoffe das ich hier mit meiner MX O-Frame nicht ganz so falsch bin.

Habe die genannte Brille etwa 4 Monate. Die mitgelieferte Klare Scheibe habe ich gleich durch eine Blaue ersetzt.
Diese ist so fertig mit der Welt, dass ich sie heute durch die Klare ersetzt habe.
Leider musste ich gerade feststellen, dass die klare Scheibe bereits erste Kratzer hat.
Mehrere kleine sogar direkt im Blickfeld und zwar auf der >>Innenseite<<.
War heute etwa 3std. auf unserer Örtlichen DH unterwegs und habe die Scheibe ausschließlich von außen mit einem Taschentuch gereinigt.
Wenn ich sie innen angepackt habe dann höchstens unbewusst mit Handschuhen.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen sammeln können?
Die günstigen 8 Gläser scheinen also extremst empfindlich zu sein

Habe mir überlegt ob nicht selbstklebende Tear-Offs das ganze etwas unterbinden können.
Allerdings benötige ich auch eine Folie auf der Innenseite...
Ob das klappen würde?

Gibt es bei Oakley eigentlich einen deutschen Support? Bin dem Englisch leider nicht mächtig genug um mein Problem zu schildern.


----------



## kantoomo (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

also ich besitze schon sehr lange Oakley Brillen und ich bin bis jetzt immer super zufrieden gewesen. Die Brillen halten einiges aus und haben zudem auch noch ein sehr schickes Design wie ich finde 

Bieste Grüße


----------



## anjalein (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich trage nun seit 8 Jahren Oakley Brillen in der Freizeit und beim Rudern, Mountainbiken und Rennradfahren. 
Beim Biken nutze ich hauptsächlich die Jawbone. Sitzt super, schütz gut und hat ne gute Belüftung. Fürs Rennradfahren finde ich die Radar etwas besser, da sie eine etwas bessere Rundumsicht hat, und ich den zusätzlichen Schutz vor rumfliegendem Dreck der Jawbone auf der Straße nicht brauche.
Zum Rudern greife ich zur Jawbone oder zu meiner 8 Jahren alten Twenty. 
Die Gläser sind Top, verzerren nicht und sind recht kratzfest.

Meiner Meinung nach sind Oakleys ihren Preis wert!

LG Anja


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Oktober 2012)

Was die Pflege angeht sollte man sich schlicht auf das reduzieren was von Oakley auch empfohlen wird:
Mit klarem Wasser abspülen und dann die beiliegenden Säckchen oder das "Oakley Cleaning Kit" mit Reinigungsspray benutzen. 
Taschen- oder Küchentücher würden mir schon bei einer normalen Brille wehtun, geschweige denn bei einem teuren und beschichteten Oakley-Glas.


----------



## Pilatus (4. Oktober 2012)

was gibt es eigentlich für Erfahrungen mit den Transition/Photocromic gläsern?
irgendwie haben die mein interesse geweckt. gibt es da verschiedene Farbkombinationen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (4. Oktober 2012)

flametop schrieb:


> oakley stellen gar keine gläser mit stärke her



wer sagt das?

Ich habe eine Flak Jacket mit optischen Gläsern (Transition grey) von Oakley 


(mag sein, dass Oakley die Gläser nicht selbst herstellt, wie die meißten anderen Hersteller von Sehhilfen auch nicht, aber passgenau eingearbeitet werden sie bei O. Ein Optiker kriegt das so passgenau nicht hin)


----------



## Jogi (4. Oktober 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> was gibt es eigentlich für Erfahrungen mit den Transition/Photocromic gläsern?
> irgendwie haben die mein interesse geweckt. gibt es da verschiedene Farbkombinationen?



ich hab die Transition in Grau. Die tönen sich von nahezu klar (gut beim Nightride) bis fast schwarz. (siehe mein Profilbild)


----------



## dinamo79 (4. Oktober 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> ...Leider musste ich gerade feststellen, dass die klare Scheibe bereits erste Kratzer hat.
> Mehrere kleine sogar direkt im Blickfeld und zwar auf der >>Innenseite<<.
> War heute etwa 3std. auf unserer Örtlichen DH unterwegs und habe die Scheibe ausschließlich von außen mit einem Taschentuch gereinigt.
> Wenn ich sie innen angepackt habe dann höchstens unbewusst mit Handschuhen.


 
Empfindlich sind nicht die Gläser, sondern die "Anti-Beschlagschicht", da kann es schon genügen, wenn du - wie du schreibst - unbewusst mit dem Handschuh drüberwischst.

Es sind vermutlich auch keine wirklichen Kratzer im Glas, sondern in der Anti-Beschlagschicht.

Ob man das irgendwie nachbehandeln kann, weiss ich nicht, aber im schlimmsten Fall muss man sich halt neue Scheiben kaufen.
Habe in meiner Proven auch feine "Kratzer", die man beim Fahren selbst aber kaum wahrnimmt.



> ...Habe mir überlegt ob nicht selbstklebende Tear-Offs das ganze etwas unterbinden können.
> Allerdings benötige ich auch eine Folie auf der Innenseite...
> Ob das klappen würde?
> ...


 
Hatte auch mal überlegt mir Tear-Offs zu besorgen, jedoch eher als zusätzlichen Scheibenschutz, aber mal ehrlich, was soll schon mit der Scheibe passieren, wenn sie mal tatsächlich kaputt gehen sollte, kauft man sich eben eine neue für 8,- EUR.
Tear-Offs machen höchstens bei den Profis Sinn, die sich während eines Rennes saubere Sicht verschaffen müssen, aber "Otto-Normal-Downhiller" braucht die nicht wirklich.


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (4. Oktober 2012)

Oakley Megaschnappers

http://www.optik24plus.de/sonnenbri...delle-radikal-reduziert.html?sb_hersteller=56


----------



## Trailst4R (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin "etwas" von der Auswahl erschlagen, will mir aber nun endlich eine höherwertige Brille zum Biken gönnen. Wichtig wäre mir, dass sowohl klare Gläser für die dunkleren Tage (vor allem jetzt im Herbst/Winter im Wald) als auch leicht getönte für Tagestouren bei Sonnenschein dabei wären. Weiteres Kriterium wäre, dass nichts von unten in die Augen rein kommt, wie es bei meiner aktuellen Billig-Brille der Fall ist.

Welche der Brillen könnt ihr mir (aus dem obig genannten Link) denn empfehlen?


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Oktober 2012)

Was fährst du denn so? Cross Country, Allmountain, Enduro, Downhill, ...?


----------



## wildbiker (4. Oktober 2012)

habe 2 Half-Jackets und beide tragen sich sehr gut, nichts drückt auf der Nase oder Ohren, da im Vergleich zu anderen Brillen sehr leicht. Aber die Brillengestell/Oberbalkenlack bzw farbbeschichtung ist sehr anfällig für Kratzer. Einmal in eine Tasche bspw. vom Rucksack gesteckt schaut schon die schwarze Farbunterschicht hervor und wie bei meiner silbernen fehlt dann die Farbe was dann unschön aussieht. Finde für den Preis was man für eine Oakley hinlegt sollte das schon robuster sein. Die Gläser sind an und für sich auf Dauer auch nicht gerade Kratzerunempfindlich.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tomolus (4. Oktober 2012)

Also ich bin Optiker von Beruf und finde okley nicht schlecht.  Vorteil 1. das Material ist leicht und saure beständig (Schweiß) 2.die haben alle lustig Gläser sehr Kratz anfällig.  Also nix für einfach so in Rucksack lässt euch beim Kauf sonen Brillen Beutel geben da spart man Platz und die Brille kann nicht verkratzen


----------



## Tomolus (4. Oktober 2012)

Sry schreib Fehler nicht lustig sonder kunstoff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (4. Oktober 2012)

Fahre Enduro!

Die Half-Jacket gefällt mir ganz gut:
http://www.optik24plus.de/oakley-half-jacket-2-0-oo-9144-01.html

Was haltet ihr von den Black Iridium Gläsern?


----------



## Apnea (4. Oktober 2012)

Black Iridium ist Klasse. Allgemein gesehen, als Sonnenbrille. Wies beim biken ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ach ja; dran denken. Wenn man die polarisiert nimmt, gibts je nach Typ Probleme das Navi oder Handy Display abzulesen.


----------



## Trailst4R (4. Oktober 2012)

Das heißt ich müsste mir noch klare Gläser dazu kaufen? Welche könntet ihr zur Half-Jacket 2.0 empfehlen?

Noch jemand gänzlich andere Oakley-Empfehlungen zum biken?


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Oktober 2012)

Also DAS Glas für Biker ist und bleibt das Persimmon. Kannst ja hier mal bisschen rumprobieren.
Ich habe für meine M-Frame (der Klassiker von Oakley) ein Klarglas, ein gelbes, ein persimmon und ein 20% graues.
Das Klarglas ist aus der Ballistic-Reihe (sehr viel günstiger). Weiß nicht, ob's die auch für die Half Jacket gibt.


----------



## flametop (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe ien flak-jacket mit einem black iridium polarized glas und einem persimmon. bin mehr als zufrieden. habe auch keine probleme mit kratzern o.ä. stecke die brille einfach immer in das dazugehörige säckchen, das dabei war.


----------



## Mzungu (5. Oktober 2012)

ich habe seit Jahren eine A-Wire mit black iridium Gläsern. Mit der Brille bin ich absolut zufrieden, aus dem Grund hab ich mir jetzt zum Biken (fahre erst seit ca. einem halben Jahr) eine Half Jacket bei Ebay für "kleines" Geld geholt. Wenn man ein bisschen wartet kann man da ganz gute Schnäppchen machen. Hab für die Brille mit gold iridium Gläsern und Persimmon Gläsern 100 Euro bezahlt. Für mich sind die Gläser bei Oakley einfach top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Fatty (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe 3 Oakley Brillen und jedesmal gedacht, die sind viel zu teuer. Eine von Uvex, Spy, usw gekauft und wieder verkauft. Oakley diskutiere ich nicht mehr. Ist einfach mit dem Begriff "Brille" verbunden.


----------



## dinamo79 (5. Oktober 2012)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Das heißt ich müsste mir noch klare Gläser dazu kaufen? Welche könntet ihr zur Half-Jacket 2.0 empfehlen?
> 
> Noch jemand gänzlich andere Oakley-Empfehlungen zum biken?


 
Zum Biken hat sich für mich die Jawbone sehr bewährt, sie umschliesst die Augen sehr gut und die Gläser lassen sich durch die Bügel in kürzester Zeit wechseln. (wie bei allen Oakleys mit Quick release)

Habe bei meiner AM/Enduro-Tour beim Uphill die Black Iridium Polarized Gläser und wechsel dann für die Abfahrt auf Persimmon - sind im dunklen Wald wirklich super, da kann ich Al_Borland nur beipflichten.



Hatte das Glück mal im Oakley Outlet genau dieses Set - Jawbone mit Polarized Black und Persimmon - unglaublich günstig bekommen zu haben, da hätte ich gleich noch paar mehr nehmen sollen und mit Gewinn verticken


----------



## neubicolt (5. Oktober 2012)

Welche Brille würdet ihr für einen schmalen Kopf bei Marathon/CC empfehlen? Fahre zur Zeit ne Alpina Tri Effect.

Jawbone oder Radar?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Oktober 2012)

M-Frame. 

Probier die Brillen im Laden aus. Die sollen schließlich auch passen.


----------



## Moga (5. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir jetzt die Radarlock Path Infrared / Clear Black Iridium Photochromic Vented bei unserem Optiker bestellt. Habe sie mit einem anderem Glaß aufgehabt und muss sagen die Brille ist perfekt. Mit dem "arme Schüler Blick" konnt ich den Preis auf 189 handeln .


----------



## flametop (5. Oktober 2012)

Teilt dann mal eure Erfahrungen mit den photochromatischen Gläsern. Klaren die selbst für einen (dunklen) Wald gut genug auf? Und wie schnell wechselt die Tönung? Gibt es Probleme wenn man häufig durch "Lichtbündel" im Wald fährt?


----------



## Erich17 (6. Oktober 2012)

Wie bereits im Thread #94  erwähnt habe ich 17 Oakley Sonnenbrillen.
Mittlerweile habe ich meine Sonnenbrillensammlung um 3 weitere Brillen
erweitert.
Adidas Evil Eye Half Rim S, Adidas Raylor S und eine RUDYS Projekt Magster Racing.

Das mit Abstand beste Glas für schnelle Lichtwechsel  (Sonne/Schatten/Sonne/Halbschatten etc) ist das LST Contrast-Silber verspiegelt in meiner Half Rim. Wenn man da von der Sonne in ein dunkles Waldstück fährt hat man sofort klare Sicht - bei meinen Oakley Gläsern dauert das immer einen Tick länger. Natürlich muss sich auch das Auge erst mal anpassen, aber das Glas spielt hier auch eine gewisse Rolle und da ist das Adidas Glas meines Erachtens besser. Was die Kratzbeständigkeit anbelangt ist das Oakley Glas eine Klasse für sich - im Adidas Glas habe ich bereits einen kleinen Kratzer und weiss gar nicht woher der gekommen sein könnte. Bei meiner aller ersten Oakley die ich 1991 gekauft habe ist noch kein einziger Kratzer und diese Brille ist sher viel getragen wirden und wird immer noch getragen. Also Qualitätsmässig sehe ich die Oakley als wirklich aller erste Klasse an.


----------



## 230691 (7. Oktober 2012)

Besser spät als nie
 @dinamo79 Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Ist tatsächlich diese Anti-Beschlag Schicht. Diese Schicht fühlt sich auch ganz komisch an - Gummiartig wenn ich mit etwas trockenem drüber wische.
Auch bleiben viele fusseln dran kleben.


Die Tear-Offs wollte ich eher als Schutzfolie zweckentfremden. 
Es gibt ja für Handydisplays Folien die man drauf kleben kann.
So ähnlich wollte ich das mit den Laminierten (klebenden) Tear-Offs auch machen.
Aber ich schätze das wird wohl nichts.

Werde mich damit anfreunden müssen in regelmäßigen Abständen mal eine neue Scheibe zu kaufen.
Ökologisch ist zwar was anderes aber wat solls


----------



## Radical_53 (7. Oktober 2012)

@brodie: Besten Dank für den Tip! Bei dem Preis habe ich mir eine zweite Straight Jacket mit polarisierten Gläsern bestellt (quasi bestellen müssen  ).


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Oktober 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Besser spät als nie
> @dinamo79 Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.
> 
> Ist tatsächlich diese Anti-Beschlag Schicht. Diese Schicht fühlt sich auch ganz komisch an - Gummiartig wenn ich mit etwas trockenem drüber wische.
> ...


Problem wird auch sein, dass die Folien nie und nimmer die Kratzfestigkeit haben, wie das Glas selber. Du hast also schneller Kratzer drin, als ohne Folie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinamo79 (8. Oktober 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Besser spät als nie
> @_dinamo79_ Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.
> 
> Ist tatsächlich diese Anti-Beschlag Schicht. Diese Schicht fühlt sich auch ganz komisch an - Gummiartig wenn ich mit etwas trockenem drüber wische.
> ...


 
Nach Möglichkeit sollte man gar nicht über die Schicht drüberwischen, was sich natürlich nicht immer vermeiden lässt 

Die Tear-Offs wollte ich dir nicht ausreden, wie gesagt hatte ich selbst mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, sie als Schutz zu besorgen, aber sie dienen ja eigentlich nur dem schnellen "Reinigen" der Vorderseite, Schutz brauchen die Scheiben sie ja nicht wirklich, da sie - oakley-typisch - ziemlich robust und nahezu kratzfest sind.

Wenn du sie dir also doch holen willst, dann kannst du das ja tun und Erfahrungen damit sammeln


----------



## klasse08-15 (8. Oktober 2012)

Woran erkennt man die originalen Oakleys? Was unterscheidet die originalen auf Anhieb von Fakes?

Gruß klasse


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Oktober 2012)

Eingelasertes Oakley-O (oder eben der Schriftzug) im Glas z.B.
Der Rest wird mittlerweile so gut gefaket, dass man die Brille schon genauer betrachten muss, um den Unterschied zu erkennen.


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (10. Oktober 2012)

Oakley Megaschnappers
*http://www.optik24plus.de/oakley-radarlock-path-oo-9181-03.html**http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,67;product=6590

*Bei dem Preis musste mir gleich noch eine bestellen...


----------



## Hacky 2003 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Wer hilft einen total unerfahren Oakley-Anfänger,bräuchte etwas Beratung,bin auf den Link http://www.optik24plus.de/ gestossen und suche eine Brille zum biken, fahre Touren aber auch Singletrails im Wald.
Mir sind mal folgende Brillen aufgefallen und ich wüsste gerne mal den Unterschied und nach was richtet sich die Größe bei Oakley
Oakley Flak Jacket OO 9008-03-896 und der Oakley Flak Jacket XLJ OO 9011 12-904.  Bin auch für andere Brillen offen sollten nur im Sale sein da sonst mir mein Finanzminister ein Strich durch die  Rechnung macht. Eine Frage hätte ich noch, sind Scheiben die durchgehend sind winddichter und zugfreier als zwei Scheiben.Für euere Hilfe schonmal besten Dank
Gruß Hacky


----------



## flametop (10. Oktober 2012)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Wer hilft einen total unerfahren Oakley-Anfänger,bräuchte etwas Beratung,bin auf den Link http://www.optik24plus.de/ gestossen und suche eine Brille zum biken, fahre Touren aber auch Singletrails im Wald.
> Mir sind mal folgende Brillen aufgefallen und ich wüsste gerne mal den Unterschied und nach was richtet sich die Größe bei Oakley
> Oakley Flak Jacket OO 9008-03-896 und der Oakley Flak Jacket XLJ OO 9011 12-904.  Bin auch für andere Brillen offen sollten nur im Sale sein da sonst mir mein Finanzminister ein Strich durch die  Rechnung macht. Eine Frage hätte ich noch, sind Scheiben die durchgehend sind winddichter und zugfreier als zwei Scheiben.Für euere Hilfe schonmal besten Dank
> Gruß Hacky



ich habe auch eine flak jacket. der unterschied bei xlj-scheiben ist deren form. sie sind etwas größer bzw. reichen weiter runter. der rahmen ist der gleiche. ich benutze die brille mit verschiedenen gläsern für alle möglichen outdoorsportaktivitäten. von bergsteigen über skifahren, biken, joggen & segeln. bin sehr zufrieden. fürs biken würde ich die xlj scheiben empfehlen, da sie stärker vor wind und scmutz schützen.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (24. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
ich suche eine große Brille, die in den Bell Drop Helm passt. Fährt jemand eine Oakley Crowbar MX im gleichen Helm?

Ich hab bisher die *O-frame* benutzt, die hat ganz gut gepasst. Ist die *Crowbar* deutlich größer, lohnt sich der Umstieg?


----------



## ich_bins (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf der suche nach einer neuen Brille fürs Mountainbiken. Einsatzzweck wäre Enduro. Ich kann mich nicht zwischen Jawbone (= Racing Jacket) oder einer Radar entscheiden. 

Wäre mir sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir vor und nachteile der beiden Brillen für Enduro sagten könnt. Würde meine entscheidung sehr erleichtern.


----------



## Trailst4R (27. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir einer ne goggle empfehlen die sehr gut belüftet ist und gut in den Urge archi enduro passt? Ist für den Enduro-Betrieb gedacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Oktober 2012)

ich_bins schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach einer neuen Brille fürs Mountainbiken. Einsatzzweck wäre Enduro. Ich kann mich nicht zwischen Jawbone (= Racing Jacket) oder einer Radar entscheiden.
> 
> Wäre mir sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir vor und nachteile der beiden Brillen für Enduro sagten könnt. Würde meine entscheidung sehr erleichtern.



Servus, ich hab die Jawbone mit den belüfteten Photocrome Gläsern und kann die Brille zum biken echt empfehlen.
Großartige Passform, zumindest für meine Rübe, und sehr gute schnell tönende Gläser die bei richtiger Pflege auch kaum zum anlaufen zu bringen sind
Vor allem wird die Jawbone auch jetzt günstiger zu bekommen sein da sie ja ein Auslaufmodell is.


----------



## cyclo-dude (31. Oktober 2012)

also für mich ist immernoch die M Frame die nummer eins.
ich habe die 2.0 also die Army Version, die ist günsig,kommt mit hardcase und 2 gläsern ohne beschichtung, also nicht so kratzeranfällig.
sieht zornig aus und ich glaube sogar die gläser sind antibeschalgbeschichtet oder so, es gibt aber wohl 2 größen also klar, einmal strike einmal die kleineren, ich hab aber auch 2 unterschiedlich große scheiben die beide die strike form haben.

eine 1000 fach bewährte brille und jetzt wo die neuen hyperdinger draussen sind recht günstig.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich bin etwas vewirrt an der großen Auswahl an Gläser für die Oakleybrillen klärt mich mal jemand auf . Was bedeutet Fassungsgröße 63-20,-71-9,-133-62-18 so das reicht erst mal,was ich noch gerne wüsste wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Vented Persimmon und Persimmon und Vented Black Persimmon Iridium Transitions und noch Positive Red Iridium Polarized. Wer hilft einem Laien da durch zublicken.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Nd-60 (1. November 2012)

63-> Glasbreite 20-> Nasensteg. 133 Bügellänge

Vented-> belüftet (löcher an den Glasrändern, gegen beschlagen oder Wasserablauf [sie Water Jacket])

Iridium-> sind deren Verspiegelungen jede Verspiegelte Scheibe ist Iridium beschichtet und das vor dem Iridium gibt die Spiegelfarbe 
Transitions ist eine eigenst. Firma die mit Oakley zusammen Photochromatische (selbstönende) Gläser anbietet bzw. Oakley nutzt deren Technologie

heißt
Vented Black Persimmon Iridium Transitions
diese Gläser haben eine Persimmon (orange) Basistönung und sind schwarz Verspiegelt und Photochrom. d.h. ist wenig Licht ist die Brille heller und man kann deine Augen sehen. Scheint viel Sonne dunkeln sich die Gläser ab und man kann von außen nicht mehr hindurch sehen, Kontrast verstärkend. Den Index suche ich aber jetzt nicht raus...
Pos. Red ist eine blau rot gelbliche Verspiegelung je nach Betrachtungswinkel neutrale Farbgebung
Polarisiert -> erklärung weiter vor im Thread und auch bei O.com ist alles erklärt musst du dich mal durch die technologie Seiten klicken.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (1. November 2012)

Hallo Member57
Danke dir für die Hilfe,macht mich schonmal etwas schlauer.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Moga (11. November 2012)

Soo, nachdem nach 5 Wochen meine Oakley immernoch nicht beim Optiker war, habe ich sie mir jetzt für 192 bei Amazon bestellt. Hab sie dann am Samstag endlich gehabt, und ich muss sagen, dass diese Brille wirklich ein Traum ist . Super verarbeitung, sitzt gut und sieht super aus. Konnte die Photocromic Gläser leider noch nicht testen da ich noch nicht draussen war mit der Brille.

Ahh ganz vergessen zu schreiben, es ist eine Oakley Radarlock Path Photocromic vented.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (17. November 2012)

Hab mir jetzt endlich ne Split Jacket gegönnt. Ich würde gerne mal die anderen nose pads ausprobieren. Aber es steht nirgends geschrieben wie man die abbekommt? Habe gezogen, aber stärker trau ich mich nicht und die dinger gehn nicht ab -.-
Einfach kräftig ziehen?


----------



## Moga (20. November 2012)

Hey, bei meiner Radarlock ist es so, das man das Pad ein Stückchen nach oben/unten ziehen muss und dann nach hinten. So sollte es abgehen, ohne Kraft aufzuwenden


----------



## Moga (24. November 2012)

So, nun konnte ich die Brille endlich mal vernünftig testen... Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich mehr erwartet . Naja, Kratzfest sind die Gläser nicht wirklich, trotz korrekter Reinigung mit diesem kleinen Oakleytäschchen habe ich schon ein paar kleine Kratzer. Beschlagen tut sie bei unter 10° auch recht schnell, aber nur wenn man stehn bleibt. Liegt wohl am Atem. Aber sonst ist sie echt klasse. Sitzt gut, sieht gut aus, ist stabiel und trotz der leichten Kratzer in den Gläsern ist noch immer alles Klar.


----------



## Radical_53 (24. November 2012)

Sicher daß du ein Original gekauft hast? Gerade das Kratzen ist für Oakley äußerst untypisch.
Meine Oakleys verkratzen zwar auch aber unter normaler Nutzung braucht es dafür entweder grob 10 Jahre regelmäßige Nutzung (ernst gemeint) oder einen echt deftigen Schlag (was mir bei meiner Straight Jacket leider passiert ist, dafür geht es meinen Augen gut  ).


----------



## Moga (24. November 2012)

Hab ich bei Amazon gekauft. Also muss ne echte sein...


----------



## Nd-60 (25. November 2012)

wie definierst du kratzer? kleine microkratzer sind meist nach dem ersten putzen schon drin. aber generell sollte man kunststoffgläser die mit dreck verschmutzt sind oder auch nur hausstaub erstmal mit klarem wasser abspülen. wenn der grobe dreck ab ist mit den finger unter fließendem wasser den rest vorsichtig abreiben und mit einfachem spülmittel die gläser sauberreiben. dann das spülmittel unter laufendem wasser abreiben bis die seife weg ist. das merkt man dann. und mit sauberem küchenpapier oder klopapier trocken reiben ohne viel druck. wahlweise mit dem microfasertuch nachpolieren. so mache ich das mit meinen brillen schon seit über 10 jahren. resultat: kaum grobe kratzer. wer schlamm oder anderen dreck einfach nur mit dem tuch runter wischt und auf eine "wunder beschichtung aus der weltraum technik" hofft. selbst schuld.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. November 2012)

Selbst Microkratzer, also solche die man in Reflektionen der Gläser sehen würde, habe ich nach einem normalen Reinigen oder nach kurzer Zeit nicht.
Die Gläser wische ich unter klarem Wasser ab und reibe sie dann mit dem Beutel wieder klar. Bis zu einem gewissen Alter hat das noch immer funktioniert.


----------



## flametop (1. Dezember 2012)

küchenrolle/klopapier ist übrigens denkbar ungeeignet und verkratzt jedes brillenglas.


----------



## Trailst4R (2. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es eine Glas für meine Split Jacket das belüftet und clear (durchsichtig) ist? Ich brauche ein klares Glas zum nightriden! Da es meist kalt ist beschlägt die Brille recht schnell - bringen die vented Modelle dahingehend deutliche Vorteile?

Wo gibt es günstige Gläser für die Split Jacket?


----------



## MisterXT (2. Dezember 2012)

Servus!

Weiß denn vielleicht jemand einen Online Optiker, der eine Scheibe mit Korrektur für die M- Frame anbieten kann?
Stärke und Augenabstand sind bekannt. 

Ich hab schon so eine Scheibe, hätte aber gerne noch zwei in anderen Farben aber absolut keine Lust erst mal meilenweit in die Stadt zu tigern und mich dann da von einem überfüllten Optiker zum anderen schieben zu lassen. 

Danke für alle Tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (3. Dezember 2012)

papier ist mMn weicher als kunststoff, und mein bruder hatte den tipp von einem seiner optiker. ich reibe damit auch nicht über das glas sondern wische nur die wasser tropfen weg. verkratzende partikel können doch keine mehr da sein. lasse mich aber gernvom gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## cubisti (3. Dezember 2012)

@Trailst4R 
ja gibt es in clear und belüftet.
Hab es selber in der Split Jacket und bin sehr zufrieden.

Grüsse


----------



## zauberer# (3. Dezember 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Weiß denn vielleicht jemand einen Online Optiker, der eine Scheibe mit Korrektur für die M- Frame anbieten kann?
> Stärke und Augenabstand sind bekannt.
> ...



hier gibts die Scheiben auch ohne Rahmen
http://www.optik24plus.de/oakley-m-frame-mit-dpt-starke.html


----------



## MisterXT (3. Dezember 2012)

Danke! Das schaut doch gut aus!


----------



## maYbe. (6. Dezember 2012)

ich spiele derweil mit dem Gedanken mir ein Fire Iridium Glas zu kaufen find aber leider keine wirklich guten Feedbacks zu diesem.

Fährt es hier jemand und kann mir seine Erfahrung schreiben?


----------



## Trailst4R (6. Dezember 2012)

cubisti schrieb:


> @Trailst4R
> ja gibt es in clear und belüftet.
> Hab es selber in der Split Jacket und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Grüsse



Wo und zu welchem Preis hast du die Gläser erstanden?


----------



## dinamo79 (6. Dezember 2012)

Da schliesse ich meine Frage doch an, kann jemand über Black iridium berichten?

Will mir eine 2. Goggle (gleiches Modell) kaufen und könnte eine mit black iridium bekommen, somit könnte ich die Scheiben der Goggles untereinander tauschen.


----------



## cubisti (6. Dezember 2012)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Wo und zu welchem Preis hast du die Gläser erstanden?



Ganz normal im Bikegeschäft, da ich dort den ganzen Tag verbringe

 Grüsse


----------



## Nd-60 (6. Dezember 2012)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Da schliesse ich meine Frage doch an, kann jemand über Black iridium berichten?
> 
> Will mir eine 2. Goggle (gleiches Modell) kaufen und könnte eine mit black iridium bekommen, somit könnte ich die Scheiben der Goggles untereinander tauschen.



was willst du darüber genau wissen?

ist ein neutrales glas für starken sonnenschein, man kann es beim autofahren auch in tunneln auf lassen. beim biken im wald geht es auch noch so lange es kein dichter nadelwald ist, da ist es mir eine spur zu dunkel.
die augen kann man eigentlich nie sehen, nur erahnen bei starkem licht. zb sonnenschein auf 2500m im winter.
ich mag es nicht sonderlich arg, da es keine kontrastverstärkung bietet. es macht einfach nur dunkel. 

und zum fire kann ich nichts sagen, aber falls du es nicht nur wegen der optik willst, dann würde ich auch VR28 als option in betracht ziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinamo79 (6. Dezember 2012)

Member57 schrieb:


> was willst du darüber genau wissen?
> 
> ist ein neutrales glas für starken sonnenschein, man kann es beim autofahren auch in tunneln auf lassen. beim biken im wald geht es auch noch so lange es kein dichter nadelwald ist, da ist es mir eine spur zu dunkel.
> die augen kann man eigentlich nie sehen, nur erahnen bei starkem licht. zb sonnenschein auf 2500m im winter.
> ...



Für die normalen Brillen kann ich dir beipflichten, für meine Jawbone habe ich auch Black Iridium Polarized und die sind mir für Trail-Abfahrten im Wald dann auch zu dunkel und ich tausche dann immer gegen Persimmon.

Gilt dies auch für die Goggle Scheiben in Black Iridium? Denn die sehen farblich eher nach Fire Iridium aus?
Goggle Black Iridium vs. Brillen Black / Fire Iridium

Scheint bei Goggles eine Mischung aus Black (aussen) und Fire (Mitte) zu sein, wobei es auch nochmal separate Fire für Goggles gibt.


----------



## Radical_53 (7. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt noch die "OO Black Iridium". Im Gegensatz zum normalen Black Iridium, das einfach nur abdunkelt und einen Blau-/Grau-Stich hat, ist das "OO" fast rötlich. 
Ein sehr schönes Glas was in einem sehr breiten Lichtbereich gut funktioniert und auch den Kontrast etwas verstärkt, ein wenig wie ein nach oben versetztes VR28.


----------



## marc2040 (7. Dezember 2012)

Nur den Fall dass sie jemand haben möchte, ich habe 3x Jawbone Gläser über.
NEU & OVP, 1x Black Iridium und 2x Fire Iridium.


----------



## Everstyle (21. April 2013)

Servus Community, 

ein kleines Update meinerseits zum Post http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5901158&postcount=27 

Vor drei Jahren habe ich zu den bereits vorhandenen Gläsern (clear und grey polarized) noch yellow geholt, weil ich mit night rides angefangen habe und muss sagen, die Kontrastverstärkung funktioniert wirklich gut. Bis dahin bin ich immer ohne Korrekturbrille oder Kontaktlinsen gefahren und es gab auch keine Probleme. Aber, der Alterungsprozess geht an mir auch nicht vorbei *smile*, so dass ich feststellen musste, dass meine Sehstärke bei zunehmender Dunkelheit deutlich abnimmt. Also habe ich mich nach einer Korrekturbrille von Oakley umgeschaut. Das 'Projekt' wurde zunächst ein Mal für eine Weile zurück gestellt, jedoch Anfang dieses Jahres wieder aufgenommen (was ich im Nachhinein gar nicht so schlecht finde). 

Ich habe hierzu drei verschiedene Optiker in Frankfurt besucht und muss ehrlich sagen, das Argument, um die Diskussion Fachhandel vs. Internet zu befeuern, der höhere Preis im Ladengeschäft ist durch die umfassende Kundenberatung gerechtfertigt (einer der Hauptargumente für den Fachhandel), gilt in meinem Beispiel/Fall nicht. Dabei habe ich alles autorisierte Händler aufgesucht. Ausgangssituation: ich suchte für meine Oakley M-Frame Korrekturgläser (selbsttönend), welche sowohl für night ride, als auch für sonnige Verhältnisse tauglich sind. 

Zusammengefasstes Ergebnis: 
- drei von drei Optikern mussten in den org. Unterlagen (teilweise schon veraltet und nicht aktuell) von Oakley nachschauen, um mir eine Antwort zu geben, ob für das Modell M-Frame ein Glas mit Korrektur gibt; nicht weiter schlimm, aber sie waren danach immer noch Recht unsicher bzw. weiterhin ahnungslos 
- drei von drei Optikern hatten Mühe gehabt mir den Begriff der Lichtdurchlässigkeit i. Z. m. Oakley Glastypen zu erläutern (hierbei gibt es leider widersprüchliche Angaben auf der Homepage von Oakley und Oakley Unterlagen mit Spezifikationen zu den einzelnen Tönungen. Meine Vermutung ist, dass während auf der Homepage von Oakley die Angaben gem. der USA-Standards vorgenommen werden (auch auf der deutschen), werden hier für den deutschen Markt die Angaben in den Unterlagen gem. der EU-Richtlinie gemacht (ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht) 
- nur einer hatte phototrope Gläser vor Ort, konnte aber im System mir nur einen einzigen Glastyp bestellen und das obwohl überall mehrere angeboten werden 
- alle drei waren nicht in der Lage mir einen Glastyp für meine Anforderungen zu empfehlen und haben um Zeit für Recherche gebeten, Wiederkehr also nötig 
- alle drei haben jegliche Preisverhandlungen abgeblockt 
Am Ende wusste ich nicht viel mehr, als vorher, außer, dass ich ein anderes Modell als meine alte M-Frame haben möchte.  

Insgesamt ergibt das für mich kein gutes Bild. Ich verstehe zwar, dass es sich hierbei um spezielle Anforderungen handelt und auch ich weiss nicht Alles im meinem Tätigkeitsfeld, ABER, dann kann ich auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen im Internet bestellen, weil ich hier mind. die gleiche 'Beratung' erhalte. Denn Oakley-Hotline kontaktieren oder aber Oakley Spezifikationen, Wikipedia Artikel und MTB-News-Forum-Beiträge lesen, das traue/mute ich mir auch noch zu. 

Mit dieser neuen Erkenntnis habe ich mich wieder auf die Suche im Internet gemacht (probiert mal Bing aus, statt Google) und habe zufällig einen Optiker entdeckt, welcher von sich aus 20% Rabat auf Korrekturgläser von Oakley anbietet. Erst ein Mal war ich irritiert, haben zuvor doch alle anderen Optiker mich bei der Frage nach Rabatt fast ausgelacht, also habe ich zum Telefon gegriffen. Der erste telefonische Kontakt verlieft sehr gut. Der Chef konnte mir meine Fragen kompetent beantworten. Nach ein paar Tagen Bedenkzeit dann der zweite Anruf. Hier wurden weitere Details zu den optischen Vorgaben für die Brillen sowie der Kaufabwicklung besprochen, auch hier, keine Probleme. Also habe ich die Brille über das Online-Bestellformular am Freitag bestellt und hatte diese am Donnerstag nächste Woche in meinen Händen. *WOW!!!* Falls es einen interessiert, hier der Link: http://www.kontaktlinsenstudio.de/xshop3/Oakley-RX-Korrektion bzw. http://www.kontaktlinsenstudio.de/xshop3/Oakley-mit-Staerke 

Das war sehr gut, denn für das letzte Wochenende war ich mit ein paar alten Bekannten aus Holland zum Biken im Taunus verabredet. Und passend zu meiner neuen Brille gab es auch wechselhaftes Wetter, mit Sonne, Regen, Nebel und sogar Hagel, so dass ich alles ordentlich testen konnte. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen:  

positiv 
- die neu gewonnene Sehkraft wirkt sich positiv auf die Sicherheit aus; ich sehe alle Hindernisse nun sehr deutlich 
- bei starkem Sonnenschein ist die Brille im Wald dunkel genug, um nicht geblendet zu werden, gleichwohl konnte ich alles sehr deutlich sehen (kein zusammenkneifen der Augen)  
- bei Regen war die Brille klar, so dass die minimale Tönung sich nicht wahrnehmen lässt; die Tropfen fallen auf Grund der Beschichtung gut ab 
- bei Nacht verhält sich die Brille wie eine normale Brille 
- die Tönung stellt sich schleichend ein aber schnell genug, so dass die Augen immer genug Zeit haben sich anzupassen; ich finde das ok, das Licht-und-Schatten-Spiel im Wald ist für mich k. Problem 
- guter Halt auf dem Kopf, kein Rutschen auf den Trails 

negativ 
- die Berechnung des Blickmittelpunktes ist sehr speziell, erinnert ein bisschen an das Omega Zeichen, so dass bei einem spitzen Winkel (Fahrposition: Oberkörper fast auf dem Lenker, Kopf leicht nach oben gezogen) die oberen Randbereiche des Glases in der Nähe der Brücke eine gewisse Unschärfe erzeugen. ABER hauptsächlich im Straßenverkehr zu beobachten (vermutlich wg. der vielen geraden Linien). Im Wald hingegen war das kaum zu beobachten. Für RR-Fahrer würde ich aber diese Brille aus diesem Grund vermutlich nicht empfehlen. ABER und das ist auch irgendwie logisch, es wird kaum möglich sein, die Korrektur der Sehkraft so auf dem Glas einzustellen, dass es für alle Sitzpositionen/Blickwinkel für jeden Fahrer ideal bleibt. Deshalb, so mein Eindruck, der Kauf einer Sportbrille mit Korrekturgläsern ist wie "die Katze im Sack" zu kaufen. Das sollte bedacht werden... (p. s. wenn die normale Brille zur Blickrichtung geneigt wird, dann verzehrt diese auch das Bild) 
- im offenen Gelände bei starkem Sonnenschein fühle ich mich etwas geblendet. Es ist nicht tragisch, ist aber wahrzunehmen (hierfür werde ich mir mittelfristig noch dunklere Gläser mit Sehstärke holen, vermutlich black iridium transitions, speziell für die Touren in den Alpen) 
- natürlich der hohe Preis, aber mit 20% Rabatt für ein Spitzenprodukt verkraftbar 

Fazit: meine Anforderungen werden erfüllt, d. h. ich habe jetzt eine Sportbrille mit Sehstärke, die für night rides absolut tauglich ist und gleichzeitig einen guten Sonnenschutz an sonnigen Tagen in meinem Haupteinsatzgebiet, nämlich dem Taunus, bietet.  

Tips: 
- bezüglich Transitions schaut euch auch die Page http://www.transitions.de/ an 
- das Rezept vom Arzt/Optiker empfehle ich bei verschiedenen Ärzten/Optikern zu checken. Wichtig: es gibt kein Rückgaberecht. In meinem Fall war das org. Rezept vom Arzt FALSCH! In diesem Zusammenhang, auf alle Fälle die gleiche Stärken wie bei der Tagesbrille verwenden, dadurch erspart man dem Auge beim Brillenwechsel die Neuanpassung

Gruß 

Everstyle 

p. s. die exakte Bezeichnung lautet: oakley split jacket frame matte black with chrome icon and transitions grey ar lenses, d. h. Lichtdurchlässigkeit von 89% (bei Dunkelheit) bis 24% (bei Sonne) und ar = anti reflect = beidseitige Entspiegelung bereits vorhanden, geliefert mit Etui


----------



## Radical_53 (22. April 2013)

Daß der Fachhändler keiner sein "muß" liegt wohl am System. Ich weiß leider nicht genau wie es heute ist aber früher war es immer so daß man sich nur mit einer gewissen Erstbestellung "einkaufen" mußte und dann verkaufen durfte.
Lehrgänge und Co. sind, wenn überhaupt, freiwillig. Kommt da noch ein ausgedehntes Sortiment und Spezialfragen dazu ist die Verwirrung groß 

Wobei: Als ich selbst nach einer Brille gesucht habe, im Fachhandel, mußten es nicht einmal selbsttönende Korrekturgläser sein um den Verkäufer aus der Bahn zu werfen. 
Fachhändler mit Discount-Anspruch, ohne Discount-Preis, braucht vermutlich kein Mensch.


----------



## wholeStepDown (22. April 2013)

Meine Erfahrung:

ich war Anfang des Jahres auf der Suche nach der "Wunderwaffe" fÃ¼r alle mÃ¶glichen Gelegenheiten, sprich Sport tags/nachts und auch als casual Sonnenbrille.

Zuerst bin ich durch inet recherche bei der Oakley Split Jacket hÃ¤ngen geblieben (ich weiss, die schaut nicht mehr ganz so casual aus...); da ich aber 1.) meine Werte nach Jahren mal wieder checken lassen sollte und ich mit meinem Ã¶rtlichen Optiker ganz zufrieden war, bin ich dort hin. 

Oakley hatte diese Filiale nicht, aber die grÃ¶Ãere im Stuttgarter Zentrum. Auf dem Weg dort hin bin ich in eine Filiale einer anderen groÃen Kette, von denen ich wusste, dass die Oakley fÃ¼hren. Durch meine Recherche wusste ich, welchen Farben und GlÃ¤ser mÃ¶glich sind.

Also fragte ich den VerkÃ¤ufer nach dem Model (Split Jacket) - "haben wir nicht da".
WÃ¤hrenddessen habe ich selbst in die Vitrine geschaut und... da lag sie. zwar nicht in meiner bevorzugten Farbe, aber sie hatten sie doch da. Kurz anprobiert, zusammen im Katalog rumgeblÃ¤tter - fragen konnte er ohne Katalog nicht beantworten.
Ich habe mich hÃ¶flich bedankt und bin zum eigentlichen Optiker gegangen.

Diese hatten die Split Jacket sogar mit KorrekturglÃ¤ser als Anschauungsbeispiel da, um Kunden zu zeigen, wie geschliffene KorrekturglÃ¤ser in dem Rahmen aussehen (bzw. kÃ¶nnten- je nach StÃ¤rke). Brille anprobiert, die VerkÃ¤uferin schaut etwas kritisch und schlussendlich das "vernichtende" Urteil: die passt nicht - zu klein.

Das ist mir bei der kurzen vorherigen Anprobe gar nicht aufgefallen; die Jawbone hingegen passt auch nicht- zu groÃ.
Meine EnttÃ¤uschung war wohl offensichtlich- sie meinte, sie kÃ¶nnte mir die Brille natÃ¼rlich verkaufen, wÃ¼rde mir aber nicht zu dieser raten.
Aber ich kÃ¶nne mal die etwas gÃ¼nstigere Straight Jacket anprobieren... et voila, passte wie die Faust aufs Auge.

Gut, jetzt wurde es spannend: das ganze mit phototropen KorrekturglÃ¤ser, die auch fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chtliche Autofahren geeignet sind,  bitte. 
"Kein Problem, aber das geht nicht mit allen Varianten der Transition GlÃ¤sern- die Iridium fallen raus, da diese nicht komplett klar werden. Am besten geeignet wÃ¤ren die Grey Set, aber ich hole kurz den Katalog..." usw.

Mein Fazit:
Ich bin froh, beim FachhÃ¤ndler gewesen zu sein. WohlmÃ¶glich hÃ¤tte ich mir die falsche Brille mit den falschen GlÃ¤sern bestellt- letzteres wÃ¤re wahrscheinlich Aufgrund einer Nachfrage noch zu verhindern gewesen sein, aber die Brille selbst hÃ¤tte nicht gepasst (und dabei hat das im Internet NIEMAND erwÃ¤hnt... ) - ehrlich, ich bin davon ausgegangen, diese wÃ¼rde auf jede Nase passen.
Ja, der Preis ist mit 506â¬ sehr hoch- dank Zusatzversicherung aber auf 130â¬ Eigenanteil gesunken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redforce (27. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Ersatzgläser für meine Half Jacket 2.0.
Nun gibt es auf der Oakley Seite eine gewisse Auswahl an Ersatzgläser, allerdings eine viel größere Auswahl für die Half Jacker 2.0 *XL* Variante.
Sind die XL Gläser größer oder passen die auch zu der 2.0 Version?


----------



## flametop (27. Mai 2013)

Redforce schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Ersatzgläser für meine Half Jacket 2.0.
> Nun gibt es auf der Oakley Seite eine gewisse Auswahl an Ersatzgläser, allerdings eine viel größere Auswahl für die Half Jacker 2.0 *XL* Variante.
> Sind die XL Gläser größer oder passen die auch zu der 2.0 Version?



Die XL Gläser passen auch. Sie sind lediglich unten etwas breiter und bieten somit mehr schutz. Fürs Biken optimal.


----------



## Redforce (28. Mai 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die AufklÃ¤rung. Ging deutlich schneller wie beim Oakley-Support .
Bin nun ein bisschen unsicher was ich bestellen soll:
Ich bin meistens im Wald unterwegs, und fand bisher alle Sonnenbrillen immer zu dunkel - daher wÃ¼rde ich nun klare GlÃ¤ser bestellen. Aber andererseits finde ich es doof 50â¬ fÃ¼r GlÃ¤ser auszugeben die nach 'nichts' aussehen...
KÃ¶nnt ihr mir was anderes empfehlen (passend zu Half Jacket 2.0 natÃ¼rlich). Was wÃ¤re da wirklich geeignet?


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Mai 2013)

Meide einfach die gräulich/bläulich gefärbten Gläser und nimm gelbe/rote/braune. Damit kommt man auch im Wald sehr gut klar. In Richtung gelb eher wenn sie auch viel im Herbst/Winter benutzt werden sollen, in Richtung braun wenn sie auch mal bei greller Sonne was können müssen.


----------



## Nd-60 (28. Mai 2013)

G30 blue ist ganz gut (golf base tint,rosé, mit 30% transmission)

Persimmon ist bei sonne schon extrem hell, für reinen  wald aber durchaus gut.

in der nacht würde ich mit beidem nicht fahren wollen.

yellow soll angbelich halbwegs funktionieren im dunkeln, ich hatte aber noch nie gelbe gläser. 

es gibt von oakley zzt nur ein universal glas. und das ist das blk to clr photochr. das ist genial. vom Skifahren in strahlender sonne bis zum nightride ist alles machbar. nur im auto mit UV-schutzverglasung sind sie immer hell. :/


----------



## flametop (28. Mai 2013)

Im Wald Persimmon, Gelb, Klar oder Transmission. Im Wald nutze ich eigentlich immer Persimmon. Wenns höher raus geht black iridium polarized.


----------



## Nd-60 (28. Mai 2013)

wtf ist "transmission"? du meinst die Photochromic oder auch Transitions.


----------



## flametop (29. Mai 2013)

Ja das meinte ich


----------



## Redforce (29. Mai 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten! Hab mir nun die Permission bestellt.
Allerdings gibt's da anscheinend Lieferprobleme, weil der Bestellstatus auf 'Backordered' gesetzt wurde.
Bin man gespannt wie lang es dauert... bei dem Wetter kann man eh nicht fahren.


----------



## MarkInNeuss (29. Mai 2013)

Ich war bei einem Optiker in meiner Stadt, der Oakley führt, aber Ahnung hatten die dort mal gar keine (welche Gläser sind möglich, Austauschbarkeit). Ich hab nach einer Rdarlock gefragt und er zeigte mir eine Radar und meinte, da ist nur der Name unterschiedlich. Na ja, dank Internetrecherche und dem Thread hier hab ich mir jetzt ml die Rdarlock path bestellt. Freitag kommt sie an...bin gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (29. Mai 2013)

Ich hab ein paar Sonnenbrillen von Oakley 

Die sind echt gut , hab so gut wie immer eine auf.
ob beim Radfahren , Hund gassi gehen oder Rasenmähen usw.


----------



## cmg20 (18. Juni 2013)

Wow  Ich war jetzt seit etwa 2 Jahren nicht mehr in diesem Forum unterwegs (mal abgesehen von 1-2 kurzen Besuchen) und sehe grade, dass sich mein Thread, den ich im Mai 2009 eröffnet habe, immer noch oben hält und immer wieder neue Beiträge geschrieben werden.

Das ist ja schön. Freut mich sehr 

Und um zum Thema zurück zu kommen: ich bin immer noch ultra-zufrieden mit meiner Radar. Das Ding ist schlicht und einfach genial. Geb ich niemals her.

LG & viel Spaß beim hier weiter schreiben und diskutieren,
Carina


----------



## Matschgo (19. Juni 2013)

hab ne Racing Jacket und bin auch super zufrieden damit... mit den Vented Gläsern läuft auch so gut wie nie was an.
Kleiner Tip am Rande: Wer günstig gute Gläser sucht für seine Oakley sollte mal bei Visionary Lenses (US) vorbeigucken... die sind auch bei Ebay drin... hab von denen ein Paar klare und ein fire-iridium polarized Paar, keinen Deut schlechter wie die Oakley Gläser wie ich finde, dafür nur die hälfte des Preises  ... aber Vorsicht: bei der Lieferung könnte Zoll drauf landen.


----------



## corra (19. Juni 2013)

ich habe über die jahre 9 O`s angesammelt ich trage nix anderres 
egal wo immer O


----------



## Nd-60 (19. Juni 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> hab ne Racing Jacket und bin auch super zufrieden damit... mit den Vented Gläsern läuft auch so gut wie nie was an.
> Kleiner Tip am Rande: Wer günstig gute Gläser sucht für seine Oakley sollte mal bei Visionary Lenses (US) vorbeigucken... die sind auch bei Ebay drin... hab von denen ein Paar klare und ein fire-iridium polarized Paar, keinen Deut schlechter wie die Oakley Gläser wie ich finde, dafür nur die hälfte des Preises  ... aber Vorsicht: bei der Lieferung könnte Zoll drauf landen.



Diese Meinung kann ich nicht teilen. Ich habe auch ein Paar Gläser von denen und muss sagen das sie nicht so klar sind wie die original Gläser. Ich kann es nicht erklären, aber wenn ich die VL auf habe muss ich meine Augen mehr anstrengen als mit mit denen von O. Allerdings für den Preis, der von VL erhoben wird, sind sie mehr als nur in Ordnung.


----------



## paulipan (2. Juli 2013)

Sagt mal, wo ist hier der Haken?

http://chaffer-lxvs.tk/


----------



## Nd-60 (2. Juli 2013)

paulipan schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wo ist hier der Haken?
> 
> http://chaffer-lxvs.tk/



Es sind alles, was Oakley angeht, Nachbildungen und keine Originale.


----------



## mogwai1904 (4. Juli 2013)

Ich möchte mir eine Straight Jacket als Sportbrille zulegen und schwanke noch zwischen einem glänzenden und einem matten Gestell in schwarz. Gibt es Unterschiede bei der Haltbarkeit hinsichtlich Kratzern o.ä.?


----------



## un..inc (26. Juli 2013)

Servus!
Sagt mal ist es möglich in eine Oakley Crowbar Snow-Goggle eine MX-Lens zu bauen?
Würde mir ungern mein gutes Snow-Glas zerkratzen und deshalb eher auf ein günstiges MX-Glas zurückgreifen.
Hat das von euch schonmal jemand gemacht?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (26. Juli 2013)

Servus, nein die passen nicht. die Rahmen sind nicht identisch. hab ich auch schon versucht.


----------



## Nd-60 (26. Juli 2013)

Das einzige was diese 2 Brillen verbindet ist der Name. Das einzige was man evtl. bei beiden nutzen kann sind die Straps. Die ClipIn Halterung sieht gleich aus.


----------



## un..inc (26. Juli 2013)

Ist das dann bei der Airbrake genauso?
Habe beide (Airbrake UND Crowbar) als Snow-Version...


----------



## Nd-60 (27. Juli 2013)

un..inc schrieb:


> Ist das dann bei der Airbrake genauso?
> Habe beide (Airbrake UND Crowbar) als Snow-Version...



ich denke schon. denn die MX hat eine flasche scheibe und die snow eine konvex scheibe. Schau dir die 2 ersatzscheiben typen an. dann erübrigt sich die frage.
Bei der MX sind außerdem die switch-lock hebel auf beiden seiten. damit ist davon auszugehen, das die scheiben unterscheiden.


----------



## Moga (29. Juli 2013)

So, nach mehreren Monaten mit meiner Radarlock Path Photochromic bin ich eigentlich zufrieden mit der Brille. Die Tönung funktioniert sehr gut und ist für mich nicht wahrnehmbar und sitzen tut sie auch sehr gut. Jedoch sind die Gläser sehr empfindlich und haben leider schon recht viele Kratzer trotz vorsichtigerer Reinigung mit warmen Wasser und dem Putztuch von Oakley. Besonders an dem Bereich an dem der Rahmen das Glas berhührt ist es sehr schlimm. Jedoch sieht man sie nicht wenn man sie auf hat. Und störend finde ich, das sie teilweise sehr sehr schnell beschlägt, obwohl ich Oakley anti fog nutze.


----------



## clemsi (31. Juli 2013)

mogwai1904 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir eine Straight Jacket als Sportbrille zulegen und schwanke noch zwischen einem glänzenden und einem matten Gestell in schwarz. Gibt es Unterschiede bei der Haltbarkeit hinsichtlich Kratzern o.ä.?



sorry, kommt etwas spät:
ich hab die straight jacket in gun smoke, also das semi-transparente graue gestell. Mir war das normale schwarz zu dunkel und kratzer konnte ich bisher auf dem gestell noch keine feststellen, dafür auf den gläsern 

leider rutscht mir die brille bei technischen abfahrten gerne mal von der Nase- hat mir da wer einen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (4. September 2013)

Vielleicht bin ich hier richtig und es sind ein paar Oakley Experten, vielleicht sogar Sammler, anwesend. 

Ich habe aus meinen Anfängen in den 90ern noch eine Oakley Racing Jacket (Generation 2?), die Farbe nennt sich glaube ich red tiger und die Gläsern könnten Black Iridium sein. 

Die Brille ist in recht ordentlichem Zustand, wurde kaum benutzt (ist halt sehr dunkel), eines der Gläser hat minimale Macken, außerhalb des direkten Sichtfelds.

Was glaubt Ihr, ist so eine Brille derzeit wert? Wo lässt sich mehr über die Brille heraus finden, gibt es vielleicht Seiten für Oakley Sammler?
Ich will sie losbekommen, habe keine Verwendung dafür, Gläser sind mir zu dunkel und Passform ist für mich nicht optimal. 
Da es sie scheinbar kaum mehr gibt, ist es schwer, sich über eBay ein Bild vom Preis zu machen. Auf den ersten Blick gehen dort manche ähnliche Brillen für 100-200 $ weg, andere verlangen über 300$ (wobei ich kaum glaube, dass das realistisch ist). 

Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Nd-60 (4. September 2013)

Die Tiger sind mWn Gen1 (15% größer als Gen2) check mal www.o-review.com.


----------



## mueslimann (4. September 2013)

Vielen Dank, die Seite kannte ich noch nicht und habe sie trotz längerer Suche nicht gefunden. Somit ist es eine "Generation 1", ist auch ziemlich breit. 
Weißt Du zufällig, was die dort aufgeführten Prese bedeuten? Damaliger VK oder heutiger durchschnittlicher Marktpreis?


----------



## Nd-60 (5. September 2013)

Das sind die damaligen OVP, glaube ich. Es soll ja eine Art Wiki sein.


----------



## -Chris84- (9. September 2013)

hier meine Oakley split jacket, sehr schön das man die Einzelteile tauschen kann so hat man immer mal wieder was neues 

ich habe noch eine Oakley Splice diese ist schon einige Jahre alt und ist nach wie vor in Top Zustand was ja für die Quali. spricht 

also Daumen hoch


----------



## smw2002 (4. Juni 2014)

Weiß jemand , ob die Gläser der Radarlock Brille auch in den normalen Radar - Rahmen passen ?


----------



## marc2040 (4. Juni 2014)

Hier gibts die Antwort


----------



## tackleberry (16. Juni 2014)

Servus. Die Half Jacket 2.0 gibt es gerade ohne polarisierende Gläser für 90 Euro bei Amazon. Mit polarisierenden Gläser kostet black / black so 120 Euro. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die polarisierenden Gläser?

Ohne
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B007EN0G96/checkin-21/

Polarized
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B007EN0G9Q/checkin-21/


----------



## marc2040 (16. Juni 2014)

Nur wenn du viel am Wasser unterwegs bist oder viel auf nassen Straßen, ansonsten ist non-polar ausreichend.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
bin zum ersten mal hier in diesem Fred.
Meine polarized flak jacket hat leider im letzten Urlaub (Gardasee=steinig) eine recht auffällige Schmarre in der Mitte. Gibt es Tips, wie man das am besten reparieren/polieren kann? 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (17. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ne Gascan mit polarisierten Gläsern. Ich weiß nicht wie alt sie ist, aber die Polarisierung geht komplett ab und die Ganze Brille ist unbenutzbar, da man kaum noch durchsehen kann. Selbst die matte Beschichtung des Oakley Logo´s ist abgegangen. Letzteres ist nicht so schlimm, da es sauber und glänzend darunter ist. Damit kann ich noch leben aber dass die Polarisierung so übel abgeht hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Wenn nochmal ne Oakley, dann weiss Gott keine mit Polarisierung mehr. 

@°Fahreinheit Schwierig sowas rauszupolieren. Ich hatte meine auch shcon mal wegen nem Kratzer beim Händler. Der meinte gerade bei den polarisierten Brillen ist ein rauspolieren kaum möglich, da man sehr schnell die Beschichtung mit weg bekommt.


----------



## Moga (17. Juni 2014)

@*der_erce: * 

Schreib doch mal Oakley wegen deinem Problem an.


----------



## palmilein (17. Juni 2014)

Die Pol-Wirkung entsteht durch eine Polarisationsfolie die in dem Kunststoffglas eingearbeitet ist. Genauer gesagt ist diese zwischen dem Polycarbonat eingebettet. Es ist möglich, dass die Folie durch zu starke Beanspruchung am Rand Falten wirft, aber nicht das sie sich so auflöst, wie beschrieben. Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Verspiegelung (bei Oakley: Iridium) gemeint ist?


----------



## der_erce (17. Juni 2014)

Ich mach später mal Bilder. Es sieht fast wie ausgefressen aus. Um das Wort Polarized herum und dann zufällig über beide Gläser verteilt. Nur auf der Frontseite.

Edit: Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht dass meine Brille so verspiegelt ist. Aber wenn du sagst, dass die Folie innen ist, kanns schon sein, dass es was anderes ist. Die Beschädigung ist jedenfalls Außen!


----------



## der_erce (17. Juni 2014)

So, ich hoffe man erkennt das.


----------



## Nd-60 (17. Juni 2014)

Alter was hast du mit den Gläsern gemacht? 
Mit was machst du die sauber. Die würde ich einschicken. Da gibts bestimmt ein Kulanzangebot. Und dabei werben die doch immer mit ihren weltweit einmaligen Pol. Gläsern. Die eben nicht nur eine Folie zwischen 2 Gläser kleben. 
Sieht nach Bronze Pol. aus. Das hat kein Irid. Coating.


----------



## eddy 1 (17. Juni 2014)

So Sieht Meine klare scheibe nach dem polieren auch aus 

Hatte ein paar üble kratzer drin 

Wenn du jetzt weiter polierst geht die beschichtung komplett ab 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## marc2040 (17. Juni 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe man erkennt das.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 299955
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 299956


Alter der Brille? Nutzung? Reinigung? Tragegewohnheiten?
Sie für mich schlicht aus wie Delamination durch unsachgemäße Tragegewohnheiten/Reinigung.
Und glaube mir, ich habe schon sehr viele Gläser gesehen.


----------



## palmilein (17. Juni 2014)

Verspiegelt ist sie offensichtlich nicht, richtig, daher ist es vermutlich die Hartschicht die einen Abflug macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc2040 (17. Juni 2014)

Was isses denn überhaupt für eine? Gascan, Gascan Small, Gascan Asian Fit?


----------



## der_erce (17. Juni 2014)

Es ist ne Gascan. Ob Small oder Asian Fit, keine Ahnung. Steht nur Gascan drauf. Alter...kann ich auch nicht mehr genau sagen. Ich weiß nur, dass ich sie gekauft hatte als ich meine Frau schon kannte. Das kann also ab 2004 sein. Weiß nicht seit wann die Gascan auf dem Markt ist. Zur Reinigung kann ich sagen, dass ich sie ausschließlich mit dem Tuch gereinigt habe, das auch als Transportbeutel dient. So hatte es mir der Verkäufer damals propagiert. Transport usw. auch jetzt noch im original Beutel. Tragegewohnheiten und Nutzung? Was soll ich dazu sagen? Bei Sonne eben? Egal ob Winter oder Sommer. Lagerung auch immer im Beutel. Lag, wenn ich sie nicht brauchte immer in einer trockenen Schublade.
Ich hab ne Over-The-Top von 2001 und selbst die sieht noch besser aus als die Gascan. Und die OTT ist nicht mal im Beutel, sondern steht in der Vitrine.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Juni 2014)

Du hast eine Over the top? Geil!
Ich hatte irgendwo hier schonmal geschrieben, dass sich auch bei meiner Flak Jacket Polarized die Beschichtung löst, allerdings in einem sehr erträglichen Rahmen. Finde ich aber auch komisch, da sie immer im mitgelieferten Etui aufbewahrt/transportiert und mit dem entspr. Tuch und Wasser gereinigt wird.
Kulanz würde ich bei der Brille übrigens nicht erwarten. Ich war letztens mit der festen Absicht, eine Brille zu kaufen, in einem Oakley-Store und das war sehr ernüchternd. Da ging es eben auch um Kulanz, weil sie nur ein Ausstellungsstück meines gewünschten Modells vor Ort hatten, dieses „beschädigt“ war und sich die Kulanz in engsten Grenzen hielt...


----------



## der_erce (18. Juni 2014)

Ja. Die Over the top hatte ich mir in den USA mal gekauft.  
Das mit der Beschichtung ist echt übel. Vor allem ist es halt nicht so dass das Zeug einfach abblättert. Wenn man da mit dem Finger drüber geht ist es richtig hart. Und es kam irgendwie aus dem nichts. Es ist ja nicht so dass die Gläser völlig zerkratzt sind. Ich habe einen kleinen Kratzer, und den hab ich mir reingemacht als die Brille wirklich nur paar Wochen alt war. Seitdem wurde sie IMMER im Beutel transportiert. Aber die Beschädigung ist schon mehr als seltsam.
Ich werd Oakley trotzdem mal anschreiben. Vielleicht kommt ja trotzdem eine Lösungn zustande.


----------



## Nd-60 (18. Juni 2014)

Eine fiese mischung ist sonnenschutzlotion mit schweiß oder auch sonnenöl und andere creme's 
sowas sollte man nie vergessen. auch haarspray ist so eine sache. das kann alles die beschichtung angreifen. 

PS: es ist eine normale gascan


----------



## der_erce (18. Juni 2014)

Es ist ja nicht so dass ich die Brille damit eingeschmiert habe, aber sicher war ich im Leben dieser Brille auch mit Creme eingeschmiert. Aber dann müsste doch eher von Innen etwas passieren als von außen? Wimpern berühren ja immerhin die Gläser. Zudem müsste ich ja die Brille damit ständig besprenkelt haben. Was ist denn die äußerste Beschichtung überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (22. Juni 2014)

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Email.
> Wir haben die Bestellung (Bestellnr. 136920308) für die neuen Ersatzgläser kostenlos durchgeführt.
> Sie sollen es mit Fedex in ca. 3-4  Werktagen erhalten.



Wie cool ist das denn  Ich bin echt beeindruckt!


----------



## der_erce (23. Juni 2014)

Customerservice wie man sich das erträumt.


----------



## corra (23. Juni 2014)

wilkommen bei oakley


----------



## -Wally- (26. Juni 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Customerservice wie man sich das erträumt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 301071



War bei mir auch so! Hab eine Polarized Hijinx und die sah an den Rändern auch so zerfressen aus...Es kamen dann umgehend neue Gläser per Post.
Bei meinem Bruder das gleiche...dem haben sie aber erzählt, dass die momentan keine neuen Gläser auf Lager haben...also ham die ihm ne komplett neue Brille geschickt. 
Also was Kundenzufriedenheit angeht...da hats Oakley echt raus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch! Das habe ich echt nicht erwartet.


----------



## der_erce (26. Juni 2014)

Danke Leute. Ich am wenigsten  !


----------



## tackleberry (27. Juni 2014)

So, ich habe mir mal Flak Jacket XLJ und Half Jacket 2.0 XL bei Amazon bestellt und ausprobiert. Die Flak sieht zwar prolliger aus und ist weniger Ausgehkonform aber sie deckt deutlich besser das Gesicht gegen Fahrtwind ab als die Half Jacket. Beim Hügelrauf fahren in Wien hatte ich bei der abends tief stehenden Sonne aber schon stärkere Probleme mit Reflexionen. Die Polarized Glässer würden das unterbinden? Zum Autofahren darf man polarized Gläser nicht nehmen, habe ich letztens irgendwo gelesen. Stimmt das?


----------



## der_erce (27. Juni 2014)

Wär mir neu dass man polarisierte nicht nehmen darf. Mit welcher Begründung?


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Juni 2014)

Wäre mir auch neu. Man kann besser in die Autos schauen, weil die Windschutzscheiben nicht mehr so stark spiegeln. Aber sonst...


----------



## palmilein (27. Juni 2014)

Polarisierte Gläser dürfen sehr wohl beim Autofahren getragen werden, entscheidend ist die Fare und Transmission in den Gläsern. Sind die Gläser in der Transmission bei 8% und weniger, sind sie in der Sonnenschutz Kategorie 4 und damit nicht mehr für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen. Solang also die Transmission mit Polfilter bei über 8% liegt ist es in Ordnung.
Andere Abhängigkeit ist die Farbe der Gläser, sollten diese nämlich Signallichter zu stark verfälschen, ist es bereits bei weitaus größerer Transmission schon möglich, dass sie nicht für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen sind. Rot, blau, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tackleberry (28. Juni 2014)

palmilein schrieb:


> Polarisierte Gläser dürfen sehr wohl beim Autofahren getragen werden, entscheidend ist die Fare und Transmission in den Gläsern. Sind die Gläser in der Transmission bei 8% und weniger, sind sie in der Sonnenschutz Kategorie 4 und damit nicht mehr für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen.



Woran erkenne ich welche Kategorie meine Gläser haben?

Bekomme ich mit Polarized nun eigentlich die Reflexionen von oben von der Sonne weg oder eher nicht?


----------



## palmilein (28. Juni 2014)

Entweder es steht im hübschen Booklet mit drin, wurde dir beim Verkauf erklärt und/oder du guckst auf die Oakley Seite und gleichst es dort ab.
Oakley hat nach meinem jetzigen Wissenstand kein Glas der Schutzkategorie 4, daher sind was die Transmission angeht alle für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen. 

Polarisation nimmt dir generell Reflexe weg, am wirkungsvollten ist es aber beim sogenannten Brewster-Winkel und der tritt nur als Reflexion auf. Ergo: beim direkten Blick in die Sonne ist die Polarisiation nicht so wirklich effektiv, aber an asphaltierten, metallischen und Wasseroberflächen spielt er seine Vorteile aus. Außerdem wird das polarisierte Streulicht im Himmel gefiltert, deswegen wirkt dieser mit Pol-Gläsern deutlich satter/blauer.


----------



## Velo-X (29. Juni 2014)

palmilein schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...aber an asphaltierten, metallischen und Wasseroberflächen spielt er seine Vorteile aus. Außerdem wird das polarisierte Streulicht im Himmel gefiltert, deswegen wirkt dieser mit Pol-Gläsern deutlich satter/blauer.



An metallischen Oberflächen natürlich nicht, ansonsten aber ruchtig: Es werden die Spiegelungen von allen NICHT METALLISCHEN Oberflächen reduziert (abhängig vom Winkel).


----------



## tackleberry (29. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den G30 Gläsern? Ich hatte mir jetzt Black Iridium Gläser zum testen hier und die sind auch ganz gut bei praller Sonne aber denke insbesondere Abends und im Wald werde ich damit Probleme bekommen. In den englischen Foren lese ich gerade ständig, dass die Leute auf die "golf specific" also G30 Iridium schwören.

Also das Teil hier:
www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002EL300U/checkin-21/


----------



## clemsi (1. Juli 2014)

hello,
ich bräuchte ein brillenband für die straight jacket- weiß da jemand was? Passt ja nicht jedes aufgrund der relativ dicken bügel. Ich finde von oakley nur das 20€ dings für die m frame...


----------



## Radical_53 (1. Juli 2014)

A propos Straight Jacket: Kann mir jemand bestätigen, daß die Pit Bull / Pit Boss von der Art ähnlich, nur im Ganzen größer, sind? Hab meine Straight Jacket leider am Nürburgring (24h) verloren und suche nun nach einem passenden Ersatz.


----------



## dinamo79 (2. Juli 2014)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> A propos Straight Jacket: Kann mir jemand bestätigen, daß die Pit Bull / Pit Boss von der Art ähnlich, nur im Ganzen größer, sind? Hab meine Straight Jacket leider am Nürburgring (24h) verloren und suche nun nach einem passenden Ersatz.


 
Die Straight Jacket hatte ich noch nicht auf, erinnert mich aber mehr an die Minute (habe ich selbst) als an die Pit Bull.

Die Pit Boss ist nochmal viel bulliger und schwerer, jedoch angenehm zu tragen. Wenn Pit Boss, würde ich versuchen noch eine der 1. Generation mit dm Oakley Elite Icon zu bekomen, die 2. Generation hat "nur" das normale Icon und für den Preis darf sie sich doch ein wenig von den anderen Modellen abheben.
Und die Pit Boss trage ich nur, wenn ich sie nicht verlieren kann


----------



## Radical_53 (2. Juli 2014)

Dank dir für die Einschätzung, ich schaue mal was ich finde! Will halt unbedingt wieder etwas mit helleren, rötlich/bräunlichen Gläsern. 

PS: Der "Verlust" ärgert mich auch sehr. Hatte die Brille den ganzen Tag auf der Nase, abends kam sie dann im Säckel in den Rucksack. Als ich dann meinte, einen Pulli anziehen zu müssen, fiel sie wohl raus. Wenn man schon voll bepackt durch die Gegend tigert und besser gleich Richtung Heimat aufgebrochen wäre...


----------



## kumpel01 (4. Juli 2014)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob man für die Jawbone/Racing Jacket die "Jaws" auch einzeln kaufen kann? Und wenn ja, wo?
Ich sag schonmal Danke für Eure Hilfe,
Grüße 
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (4. Juli 2014)

EBay USA

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas030 (27. Juli 2014)

@Kumpel 

Versuch es mal hier. Der Händler konnte mir auch ein Brillenband für meine Split Jacket organisieren. Für die Brille braucht man ja solche "speziellen" Teile, da die Bänder in den Bügel gedrückt werden.


----------



## klasse08-15 (18. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich nutze eine Splitjacket mit klaren vented Gläsern. Soweit bin ich sehr zufrieden mit allem. Die klaren Gläser haben schon einige Kratzer, ich nutze sie halt artgerecht zum Biken. 

Gibt es diese Brille nicht mehr offiziell von Oakley? Hat man komplett auf die Jawbone bzw. Racingjacket  umgestellt? Ich hatte überlegt eine zweite Brille mit leicht getönten Gläsern zu holen. Aber wenn es bald schon nur noch ein kleines Kontingent an Wechselgläsern am Markt gibt, wird das auf lange Sicht teurer als eine RacingJacket. 
Und was ist von diesen Revant-Ersatzgläsern zu halten? Taugen die was?

VG
Stephan


----------



## Deleted323091 (18. August 2015)

Ich habe mir zwei Paar Ersatzgläser von Revant gekauft. Meiner Meinung nach stehen die den Originalen in nichts nach. Wirklich gute Gläser...


----------



## klasse08-15 (18. August 2015)

Das klingt schon mal sehr gut. Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Was fährst du denn, also brillentechnisch?

VG
Stephan


----------



## Deleted323091 (18. August 2015)

Ich benutze aktuell das Oakley Flak Jacket mit den größeren XLJ Gläsern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2wheelfun (12. Oktober 2015)

Hi!
Hat schon mal jemand erlebt/gehört dass der Rahmen einer Radarlock gebrochen ist? - nur durch auf- absetzen, also nicht Sturz oder irgendeine Fremdeinwirkung. Ich möchte mich nur ggf darauf einstellen, da andere, teils ältere oakley-Brillenmodelle gelegentlich an Rahmen oder Bügel irgendwann den Geist aufgegeben haben. ..und das immer nur im Laufe der Zeit durch auf- und absetzen.


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ist bei Kunststoff doch quasi Stand der Technik.
Fasst alle Teile stehen unter Spannung und mit der Zeit gasen die Weichmacher aus.
Bisher war jede meiner Oakleys irgendwann am Ende. Drei wegen Rissen im Rahmen, bei einer löste sich die Beschichtung der Gläser.
Dennoch liebe ich diese Brillen.
Warum? Weil das jeweils nach knapp 20 Jahren und zumeist intensivster Nutzung passierte.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## 2wheelfun (12. Oktober 2015)

war auch ´ne Radarlock dabei?


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Oktober 2015)

Mit 20 Jahren Nutzung? Kaum. Aber die Originale M-Frame war eine davon.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. April 2016)

jemand erfahrung mit original oakley korrekturgläsern ?


----------



## der_raubfisch (18. Juli 2017)

Moin,

ich habe in einem anderem Thema schon gefragt, richte dieses aber speziell an die Oakley-Fraktion:

ich möchte eine Bikebrille anschaffen und tendiere zwischen der Flack 2.0 und der Radar. Als Glas am liebsten das Photochromic. 

Bei der Radar werden die Korrekturgläser in vorgefertigte Aussparungen gesetzt, die Optik muss ich mir live anschauen, auf Bildern sieht das merkwürdig aus.
Wie wird das bei der Flack eingearbeitet, ist das einzelne Glas komplett korrigiert? 

Und funktioniert das auch bei Photochromic Gläsern?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Tifftoff (21. Juli 2017)

Zur Info: Ich trage eine Racing Jacket mit - 6 Dioptrien, Glasfarbe: helles Orange Persimmon

Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. November 2017)

Ich besitze zwei Monster Dogs. Die Brillen sehen unterschiedlich aus. Kann mir jemand was zum Modellwechsel sagen? Ich finde dazu im Netz nichts. Danke.


----------

